# Soy Isoflavones Poll



## medicine

Soy Isoflavones?

I made this topic based on the topic called "https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html".

I would like to know the success rate of Soy Isoflavones with actual numbers. It seems to work for some but not for others. It would be good to know how many it worked for compared to how many it did not work for or how many it made things worse for or how many it did nothing for.

It seems Soy Isoflavones are supposed to make better eggs and help with ovulation and perhaps make the luteal phase of the menstrual cycle longer and fix problems with irregular periods? 

Soy Isoflavones seem to be best for those who have irregular periods or those who have problems ovulating. It is usually recommended for those who need to take Clomid to help with ovulation.

And it seems that Soy Isoflavones are not recommended for those who have normal periods.

It seems that people take Soy Isoflavones in twice the amount of Clomid. For example, if someone needs 50 mg of Clomid, it is best that they take 100 mg of Soy Isoflavones. 

It seems Soy Isoflavones are to be taken for five days on the days that Clomid is usually taken, such as on cycle days 3-7 or 5-9.

How did it work for those who tried it? Is there any other information about Soy Isoflavones that would be helpful? Did I say something wrong in this post?

I also did a topic similar to this one called "https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387005-b-vitamins-poll.html" to compare B-Vitamins to Soy Isoflavones.


*List of those taking Soy Isoflavones:*

*AG75* (I'm on CD8 and took my last dose of 160mgs of Soy Iso last night. Have a box of OPKs ready and am gonna wait until CD10 to start testing.)
*AmorT* (im on CD14 I also took mines 3-7)
*bumski* (days 5-9, 200mg of soy, from tesco)
*Charisse28* (160mgs CD5-9; TTC #2 for almost 6 months, third month on Soy)
*chelseaharvey* (CD3-7; had been trying for 27 months; had a scan on CD22 because fertility doctor to see if anything was going on..was being refered next month for private treatment... told i had not ovulated nor showed any signs of it happening anytime soon; 10 days later i got my :bfp: - total shock)
*CLH_X3* (5-9, 100mg)
*Danniii* (5 days, 3 (Holland and Barrett) tablets per day, add up to 69mg; planning on taking 5 H&B tablets, which I think are 23mg each, and therefore adds up to about 115mg per day)
*Daisys_mummy* (I thought seeing as I'm taking the soy, I thought I'd better come a join this thread Lol)
*Feelcrazy* (so I got pure soy usoflavones and am happy I found them. So I took 100mg yesterday and 120mg today. I also have heard it's good to increase grandually. I'm on cd 8. Unfortunatley I started taking them too late hoping it still works, I usually ovulate cd 23)
*Folly* (cycle days 5-9 but I'm just going with a low dose. I took 40mg on CD5, 80mg yesterday, then I think maybe 80mg again today and two days of 120mg. No side effects yet, If they don't help this month I'll try an earlier and higher dose next month!)
*GillAwaiting*
*Gurlsan* (I took soy this cycle for the first time days 3-7, and I ovulated 2 days earlier. I have cycles of 31 days and I usually ovulate between day 18-23. I'm currently on cycle day 25- 9dpo, crossing my fingers that this cycle is finally it.) *UPDATE: * (This was the first cycle that I have used Soy Isoflavones, and guess what??? I got a second line on the pregnancy test. :bfp: ! at 11dpo.; it's been 3yrs that we have been TTC our 1st with no luck, *I have never had a positive preggo test before*.; I took Soy Isoflavones on cycle days 3-7, and ovulated 2 days earlier than usual with stronger cramps (cycle day 16).; Took Soy Isoflavones, used Preseed (10th cycle on preseed), Used softcups (4th cycle), took my One a day multivitamin, Flaxseed oil, and lost 10lbs this month.)
*Hoping1986* (CD2-CD6), (100mg)
*inkdchick* (taking soy isoflavones for the first time; from CD 2 to 6 160mg each day; tesco soy iso)
*kake1980* (my first month using soy - took 100mg CD 3-7, using Natures Aid Soy Isoflavones. Have been TTcCfor about a year now)
*Killeen_TTC* (I started taking Soy 204mg CD2 and am going to take it through CD6. I am 25 and we have been TTC for over a year now with no luck. My cycles are anywhere from 28-32days and LP has been getting shorter every month (11days last cycle), I do ovulate on my own around CD15 but I don't think my egg quality is good so hopefully Soy will help.)
*krissie328* (I am on CD 7 and I just completed my last dose of soy)
*LifeIsPeachy* (160mgs CD2-4; and 200mgs CD5-6)
*LisaBananaman* (days 3-7: 100mg of soy) 
*loolindley*
*Megg33k* (I got both of my :bfp: with Soy Isoflavones... but I lost both. We think it was due to low progesterone... but no real proof as they were both blighted ovum found way after growth had stopped. Nevertheless, they did work for me, and I liked them much more than Clomid! As my siggy suggests, I've since moved on though.)
*mindyb85* (taking 100mg on cd3-7)
*minkysouth1* (92mg CD 4 & 5, 120mg CD 6 & 7, 160mg CD 8. Also taking B50 complex and EPO)
*misssancha* (CD 3-7, 100 mg)
*Nise* (100mg of Natures Aid Soya Isoflavones, CD's 5-9)
*pinkylisa28* :bfp: 1st month on soy (sept-1-2010), had been TTC for 13months (days 3-7 of a 35 day cycle)
*pink mum* (starting it on cd3, about 100mg (menosoy) first 3days n will increase the dose to 150)
*poppy666* (nearly 41; i got mine from Tesco's 40mg each tab so thinking 3 tabs a night; cd2-6, think i ov'd 3 days early yesterday so we will see; *UPDATE:* :bfp: i took 160mg first 3 days then upped it to 200mg cd2-6.. did get some spotting over first 11 days, plus i ov'd a little later than i thought i would) 
*RhiannonBaby* :bfp: after 1st month on Soy Isoflavones after 11 months TTC (CD2-50mg; CD3-100mg; CD4-150mg; CD5-150mg; CD6-200mg; friend suggested that "gradually increasing the dosage over the 5 days seems to be helpful.")
*roopachoo* Soy worked for me :bfp: on first cycle using it!; I took the Tesco brand- 40mg to so easier to measure out dose.; Thank God I found B&B and found out about soy - tried it on my first proper cycle after implanon removal otherwise who knows how long it would've taken.; I knew that I ovulated on my own so I didn't take the full whack dosage, CD3- 80mg, CD4- 80mg, CD5- 100mg, CD6- 120mg, CD7-160mg; I planned to take only 140mg on CD7 but it was Friday night and I'd had a few glasses of wine and thought what the hey! Glad I did now for that extra little boost. Increasing the dosage works better I think (thanks RhiannonBaby) as it mimics gradually increasing oestrogen levels in a normal cycle. 
*shellie31* (days 2-6, started off at 150mg the 1st 2 days then upped it to 200mg for the last 3. I haven't had any spots that usually happens just before the flys in . I have however had a very slight aching all over my belly & low backache,nothing i can't handle though lol . I just wondered if any of you were extra horny? i am seriously so horny lol & all i want to do is jump on DH... I wonder if this could be down to the soy? (hope so cos i don't usually have a very high sex drive & that would be great))
*southerngal2* (I'm taking 100mg on CD 3-7; I got my :bfp: yesterday! First month using Soy!)
*Stash777* (CD3-7;The soy I'm using is by Nature's Way; 140 mg red clover and 100 mg non-GMO soy isoflavones. I'm taking them along side EPO (1300mg) and vitex (400 mg 3x day). I have extremely irregular cycles, 3 were regular but avg 41 days. According to my dr, I most likely am not ovulating, so I will update if I O this month (I'll be charting, using opks, and checking CM). Hope this helps)
*starz* (I did some searching on Soy Isoflavone, purchased my first bottle from the us spring valley 40mg; This is my first month. I took it days 3-7 
5X40mg =200mg the 7th day I upped the dose to 220mg, Im on CD 10 will let you know how I go!) 
*Tanya8* (I have very irregular cycles. Last November I got off BC and didn't have AF until June. The next cycle was 58 days, followed by one of 59 days. I took soy this time around (CD5-9 120mg). Soy moved my O up by 8 days. I Oed on CD39 which is not great, but way better than CD47. Next month, I'll up my dosage in hopes of improving my cycle even more.)
*Toots216* got first :bfp: 2 days ago at 8 DPO; TTC for 5 months (80 mg soy, CD 2 - 6; I haven't had any issues with anovulation in the past, but the soy helped bump my O up 4 days earlier)
*truly_blessed* (CD3-CD6, in the evening and 120 mg Tescos brand)
*wifey29* (80mg CD2 to CD6)
*xshell79* (cd3 to cd7, 115mg; i got my :bfp: today 12dpo thanks to soy, bvits and metformin ..hope its a sticky one!)
*xMissxZoiex* bfp: 23/10/10, first Cycle on it, i gradually increased it CD2 i had just 40mg CD3 80mg CD4 120mg CD5 160mg CD6 160mg, It worked for me! x; Im on my first month using it .. took my last ones today!)


----------



## truly_blessed

No idea yet hun. I'm 40 and had MMC in Nov lat year. I'm just starting cycle 5 of TTC in earnest and trying soy in attempt to get a better quality egg. My cycle is fairly regular at 30 days although June was 31 and July was 32 but the CBFM is showing a peak every months so I presume it's picking up LH and ovulation (around day 15-17). I started soy this cycle on CD2 and taking until CD6. I have 40 mg tablets so just taking 2 for the first 4 days and 3 on day 5 then stopping.

Will update your poll when I have news  x


----------



## medicine

I can make a list of those taking Soy Isoflavones and then add BFP next to their name if they get it. That way, we can count the "Number of BFPs from Soy Isoflavones" based on the list.

So for those who want to be added to the "Those taking Soy Isoflavones" list, just let me know. Also, you can tell me the dosage you are taking and perhaps the brand or any other information.


----------



## Nise

Hi, I'm happy to join in the research here. I am currently doing my first cycle with the aid of soy (I looked into it for a long time before taking the plunge as I am aware that it has been know to throw some peoples cycles off kilter - so I don't think it's something you should do rashly). But having exhausted all avenues with doctor and then FS and gone through many tests, scans etc I am left with unexplained infertility - this based largely on my age. Despite being told everything is normal I have for some time suspected that maybe the problem is that I O a little early (usually CD10 or 11) but this doesn't seem to bother the doc or the FS. Anyhow, I thought I would try soy as a last ditched attempt to delay O and I took 100mg of Natures Aid Soya Isoflavones (that brand comes in 50mg tablets so it's easier to get the dosage right a lot of the brands come in 30 & 40mgs) I took my tablets on CD's 5-9 and according to FF I ovulated on CD13 - so managed to delay O by 3 days, a result I'm pretty pleased with and temps would suggest that O did take place. I'll keep you posted as to how things go - I'm currently 5dpo. 

Good luck to anyone else currently taking the soy plunge. :flower:


----------



## truly_blessed

well I've done on the soy for this cycle, was a bit unsure about the effects it might have so decided to go on a low dose to start with. I did

CD2 - 80 mg
CD3 - 80 mg
CD4 - 80 mg
CD5 - 80 mg
CD 6 - 120 mg

I'm using Tescos own brand 40 mg per tablet. Took them late evening as some people had mentioned they can give you headaches but not really noticed any effects yet. There's been a bit of what could be ovulation twinges but then again it might just be wind :haha: it seems to be on both sides as well. We'll see what happens now.


----------



## mummy2lola

Oooo good thread,I've been really interested to see how much success this brings.I hope all the soy users join xx


----------



## LisaBananaman

Hi - I've just started Soy this cycle, so not sure what effect will be for me yet. I took 100mg of soy on days 3-7. I am hoping to bring forward my OV (currently around CDs 19-23), extend my LP and get rid of my pre-AF spotting.

Will let people know how I got on.
xxxx


----------



## Danniii

Hey guys,
I've been TTC since March, but have only had one AF (in March), and therefore don't think I'm OV at all since. So, after doing some research I've decided to try Soy Isoflavones to see whether it will help. Don't know what day of my cycle I'm on obviously (probably about day 109!!!), so I'm going to take them from today for 5 days and see what happens. It's from Holland and Barrett and says it's 750mg, but it only has 23g Isoflavones, so I might take one in the morning, and one at night. (It does say take 2-3 times daily, so I hope that's ok!!) Hoping for my BFP, and no side-effects!!
Good to find other people trying it too. Don't feel so crazy for getting it now! :)
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## krissie328

Hmm.. Well I was going to try it. However, I cannot find it anywhere. I have looked practically everywhere I can think of. I guess I will keep on with what I am currently doing until I can get it either online or find it in a store.

:dust:


----------



## xshell79

im taking 115mg cd3 to cd7 as ive been told im probably not ovulating.........

good luck ladies fx we get our bfps soon xxx


----------



## xshell79

Danniii said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been TTC since March, but have only had one AF (in March), and therefore don't think I'm OV at all since. So, after doing some research I've decided to try Soy Isoflavones to see whether it will help. Don't know what day of my cycle I'm on obviously (probably about day 109!!!), so I'm going to take them from today for 5 days and see what happens. It's from Holland and Barrett and says it's 750mg, but it only has 23g Isoflavones, so I might take one in the morning, and one at night. (It does say take 2-3 times daily, so I hope that's ok!!) Hoping for my BFP, and no side-effects!!
> Good to find other people trying it too. Don't feel so crazy for getting it now! :)
> I'll keep you posted.

hi danni they are the ones ive been taking i took 5 a day so total of 115mg each day fx they work


----------



## Danniii

xshell79 said:


> Danniii said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> I've been TTC since March, but have only had one AF (in March), and therefore don't think I'm OV at all since. So, after doing some research I've decided to try Soy Isoflavones to see whether it will help. Don't know what day of my cycle I'm on obviously (probably about day 109!!!), so I'm going to take them from today for 5 days and see what happens. It's from Holland and Barrett and says it's 750mg, but it only has 23g Isoflavones, so I might take one in the morning, and one at night. (It does say take 2-3 times daily, so I hope that's ok!!) Hoping for my BFP, and no side-effects!!
> Good to find other people trying it too. Don't feel so crazy for getting it now! :)
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> hi danni they are the ones ive been taking i took 5 a day so total of 115mg each day fx they workClick to expand...

Wow, thanks for letting me know, I was worrying about whether they'd be too much or not, so I guess they're fine. I don't think I'm OV at all, so I might take three tablets a day this cycle, and pray for the best for both of us!! I've heard that they're pretty successful, so fingers crossed.:happydance:
xxx
:dust:


----------



## Nise

krissie328 said:


> Hmm.. Well I was going to try it. However, I cannot find it anywhere. I have looked practically everywhere I can think of. I guess I will keep on with what I am currently doing until I can get it either online or find it in a store.
> 
> :dust:

 Hey hun, I got mine from Amazon!!! Infact I have found Amazon to be a little gold mine for ttc goods, often coming in much cheaper than shops and other sites - Clear blue digi opks were about £5 cheaper than in boots. and to think I thought they just sold books and DVD's!!! :hugs:


----------



## RhiannonBaby

For the researcher doing the poll:

I got a BFP on friday via a blood test at the doc on friday the 6th and a second on friday the 9th because i made them do it again (didn't believe them!) LOL

If this helps your research, this was my first month taking soy iso. It was my 11th month TTC following a m/c last august. Here is the dosage i used:

CD2-50mg
CD3-100mg
CD4-150mg
CD5-150mg
CD6-200mg

It was suggested to me by the woman who told me about taking soy (who also got a BFP on her first month taking it and was on cycle 11 of TTC, that gradually increasing the dosage over the 5 days seems to be helpful. I am in very early pregnancy, literally maybe 2 wks. I have not gotten a positive urine test yet but like i said, 2 positive blood tests from docs. I'm not sure how this pregnancy will go but i hope this info helps your research!


----------



## RhiannonBaby

Sorry, that should read friday the 6th and monday the 9th on the blood tests.


----------



## truly_blessed

wow great new Rhiannonbaby


----------



## NGRidley

I voted that Soy did nothing for me
both cycles that I used it I did not ovulate, but I have no idea for sure if it was because of the Soy or my PCOS

I do know that it did not improve my cycle what so ever


----------



## pinkylisa28

I took soy for the first time this cycle days 3-7 of a 35 day cycle.on cd11 today and got my first high so must be doin some good:happydance:


----------



## Danniii

RhiannonBaby said:


> For the researcher doing the poll:
> 
> I got a BFP on friday via a blood test at the doc on friday the 6th and a second on friday the 9th because i made them do it again (didn't believe them!) LOL
> 
> If this helps your research, this was my first month taking soy iso. It was my 11th month TTC following a m/c last august. Here is the dosage i used:
> 
> CD2-50mg
> CD3-100mg
> CD4-150mg
> CD5-150mg
> CD6-200mg
> 
> It was suggested to me by the woman who told me about taking soy (who also got a BFP on her first month taking it and was on cycle 11 of TTC, that gradually increasing the dosage over the 5 days seems to be helpful. I am in very early pregnancy, literally maybe 2 wks. I have not gotten a positive urine test yet but like i said, 2 positive blood tests from docs. I'm not sure how this pregnancy will go but i hope this info helps your research!

Wow! Congratulations!!! :happydance:
That's pretty interesting info. Am wondering if I should up my dosage now! Am currently trying just three (Holland and Barrett) tablets per day, which add up to 69mg I think. It does say on the label not to exceed stated dose of 2-3 tablets per day though...:shrug:


----------



## Danniii

xshell79 said:


> Danniii said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> I've been TTC since March, but have only had one AF (in March), and therefore don't think I'm OV at all since. So, after doing some research I've decided to try Soy Isoflavones to see whether it will help. Don't know what day of my cycle I'm on obviously (probably about day 109!!!), so I'm going to take them from today for 5 days and see what happens. It's from Holland and Barrett and says it's 750mg, but it only has 23g Isoflavones, so I might take one in the morning, and one at night. (It does say take 2-3 times daily, so I hope that's ok!!) Hoping for my BFP, and no side-effects!!
> Good to find other people trying it too. Don't feel so crazy for getting it now! :)
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> hi danni they are the ones ive been taking i took 5 a day so total of 115mg each day fx they workClick to expand...

Oh, how did you take them? Spaced out through the day, or all at once?
xx


----------



## skye2010

RhiannonBaby greaaat neews. Congratulations. I wish u a healthy pregnancy through out :)
It gives me hope tooo. Did you used to have regular cycle ie basal body charting and timing before taking Soy? And if not did it regulate your cycle.


----------



## wanting2010

krissie328 said:


> Hmm.. Well I was going to try it. However, I cannot find it anywhere. I have looked practically everywhere I can think of. I guess I will keep on with what I am currently doing until I can get it either online or find it in a store.
> 
> :dust:

Have you checked Wal-Mart? That's where I got mine from. They were in the vitamin/herbs section. =) Also, GNC or somewhere like that should have them, online and in store.

I haven't started soy yet, but am planning on taking 120 mg CD 3-7 or 5-9 if my current cycle ever comes to an end. Going to the doctor September 1, so I guess I'll come back and let you know sometime in September/early October how soy worked for me. =)


----------



## misssancha

Hey ladies im also on soy...i've been followin this thread for quite a while now so i've decided to finally post since i started soy 2 days ago. Im doing 100 mg CD 3-7 and im also tempting for the first time this month to see if i actually ovulate. I take them at night and have gotten no side effects at all...I hope this works for all of us!


----------



## xshell79

Danniii said:


> xshell79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danniii said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> I've been TTC since March, but have only had one AF (in March), and therefore don't think I'm OV at all since. So, after doing some research I've decided to try Soy Isoflavones to see whether it will help. Don't know what day of my cycle I'm on obviously (probably about day 109!!!), so I'm going to take them from today for 5 days and see what happens. It's from Holland and Barrett and says it's 750mg, but it only has 23g Isoflavones, so I might take one in the morning, and one at night. (It does say take 2-3 times daily, so I hope that's ok!!) Hoping for my BFP, and no side-effects!!
> Good to find other people trying it too. Don't feel so crazy for getting it now! :)
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> hi danni they are the ones ive been taking i took 5 a day so total of 115mg each day fx they workClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, how did you take them? Spaced out through the day, or all at once?
> xxClick to expand...

i took 5 at night havent had any side effects


----------



## krissie328

Nise said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm.. Well I was going to try it. However, I cannot find it anywhere. I have looked practically everywhere I can think of. I guess I will keep on with what I am currently doing until I can get it either online or find it in a store.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hey hun, I got mine from Amazon!!! Infact I have found Amazon to be a little gold mine for ttc goods, often coming in much cheaper than shops and other sites - Clear blue digi opks were about £5 cheaper than in boots. and to think I thought they just sold books and DVD's!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks I will have to check there. :dohh:


----------



## krissie328

wanting2010 said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm.. Well I was going to try it. However, I cannot find it anywhere. I have looked practically everywhere I can think of. I guess I will keep on with what I am currently doing until I can get it either online or find it in a store.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Have you checked Wal-Mart? That's where I got mine from. They were in the vitamin/herbs section. =) Also, GNC or somewhere like that should have them, online and in store.
> 
> I haven't started soy yet, but am planning on taking 120 mg CD 3-7 or 5-9 if my current cycle ever comes to an end. Going to the doctor September 1, so I guess I'll come back and let you know sometime in September/early October how soy worked for me. =)Click to expand...

Yea I checked Wal-mart because I heard that was a good place to start. They didn't have any and I have checked a few other stores. I haven't been to GNC yet, but I have to go there soon to get something else so I will check.. If not I guess I will just try Amazon.

Thansk. :thumbup:


----------



## medicine

krissie328 said:


> wanting2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm.. Well I was going to try it. However, I cannot find it anywhere. I have looked practically everywhere I can think of. I guess I will keep on with what I am currently doing until I can get it either online or find it in a store.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Have you checked Wal-Mart? That's where I got mine from. They were in the vitamin/herbs section. =) Also, GNC or somewhere like that should have them, online and in store.
> 
> I haven't started soy yet, but am planning on taking 120 mg CD 3-7 or 5-9 if my current cycle ever comes to an end. Going to the doctor September 1, so I guess I'll come back and let you know sometime in September/early October how soy worked for me. =)Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I checked Wal-mart because I heard that was a good place to start. They didn't have any and I have checked a few other stores. I haven't been to GNC yet, but I have to go there soon to get something else so I will check.. If not I guess I will just try Amazon.
> 
> Thansk. :thumbup:Click to expand...

For most stores, you do not necessarily have to physically go into the store to see if they have a certain product. You can check the store's website online first. For example, I may go to Wal-mart or Walgreens or some other drug store's website and then type the keyword "Soy Isoflavones". 

I see that Walgreens has it, but they do not sell it in stores. They only sell it online. 

Walmart sells it in stores and online. Also, if they sell it in stores, you can type in your zip code in the box next to the words "Find in Store" to see if they sell it in a store close to you.

If you search for it at the store's website first, then that gives you more options and saves you the trip of physically going from one store to the next searching for a product.


----------



## EmmyReece

I've seen soya isoflavones around, are these the same thing?


----------



## LisaBananaman

Whoo hoo!!

My first cycle taking soy and I got a high on my CBFM today (CD11). Very exciting as don't normally OV till CDs 19-23! Fingers crossed I will OV in the next few days. Shame my OH is out of the country this month!!

Just hoping now it will increase my LP and stop the spotting . . . 

(sorry for the bad pun!) 

X


----------



## bumski

hi im taking soy for the first time this month, not sure about me ov usually because last month was first time in years and i had drilling for that, i was clomid resistant before the drilling on a high dose so im just going for it this month of 200mg of soy days 5-9, im guessing this equals 100mg of clomid?
i got mine from tesco, fx for everyone using it. 
i was using agnus castus last month and have been told not to use it with soy so have stopped after 2 days, hope this wont affect it :wacko:


----------



## Danniii

EmmyReece, I'm taking Soya Isoflavones, and I'm certain they're the same thing.
xshell79 Thankyou! I've been spacing them out throughout the day, and I'm not sure that's the right thing to do. I think I'll take your advice and just take them all at night. DHs a little worried about the size of the dose, but according to all me research, it's what you're meant to do for this purpose. Thankyou!!
The only side effects I've noticed are grouchiness and a bit of nausea. Also had a few aches and pains in my stomach, nothing serious, but I'm hoping that's them working their magic!! It's my last dose tomorrow so I should know if they've helped in about a week or so i suppose. FXd!!
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## truly_blessed

CD11 and nothing yet, fertility monitor still showing low which is usual. Took 80mg of SI from CD2 - CD5 and 120 mg on CD 6. Normally OV around CD17.


----------



## Danniii

Eeeek! Took my last dose yesterday, so hoping to see something happening next weekend! So exciting! I've decided to invest in a BBT thermometer and some OPKs, so waiting for them to arrive too. (I hope this PMA lasts...)
How's everyone else doing?
xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

CD14 and trust me to get what seems like a dodgy stick on my CBFM on CD13 :dohh:

I let the monitor eat the dodgy stick (labelled CD13) and then did another 1 (labelled CD13 2) which looks very much like a peak to me but the monitor still thinks I'm only high. 

So I've either brought OV forward by 5 days or so or I haven't OVd and monitor probably won't pick up a peak as on todays stick the LH looks to be decreasing.

I'm not organised enough to temp so time will tell. The countdown has begun. I have been getting quite strong OV twinges the last few days though, don't normally notice them.
 



Attached Files:







opks.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Danniii

I'm afraid I'm pretty new to all this temp-ing and OPK-ing, but I got my supply of OPKs and a BBT Thermometer today, so hopefully I'll know what's going on soon! :shrug:
Though I've tried OPKs before, I didn't get any result at all. Today (CD 8-10, after taking the soya last week) I got a faint positive!!! woohoo!!!:happydance:
truly_blessed, hopefully the Ov twinges are a good sign? FXd!


----------



## krissie328

I finally found them today!! WOO..

So.. I have a question. I am mid cycle. I believe around day 45ish.. My cycles can run super long.. like up to nine months. Would it be okay to start mid-cycle or would it really be better to wait until CD #1?


----------



## pinkylisa28

Well girls im so happy today got my smilely face on cbd and peak on cbfm :happydance: soy has defo worked for me in bringing ov forward. normally ov on cd22 to cd24 and im only on cd18.just so happy as i would have probably missed ov if i hadnt taken soy as oh is away friday. just hope we do enough bd'ing before he goes.


----------



## truly_blessed

krissie328 said:


> I finally found them today!! WOO..
> 
> So.. I have a question. I am mid cycle. I believe around day 45ish.. My cycles can run super long.. like up to nine months. Would it be okay to start mid-cycle or would it really be better to wait until CD #1?

I believe, from what I've read, but I'm no expert by any means. You should wait until the very beginning of your cycle as taking them any other time can stop ovulation all together. 

I think they are recommended as a daily supplement for menopause.

As I said I'm no expert but it's just what I think I read somewhere. xx


----------



## truly_blessed

I think my OV was CD13 this time as my Ov sticks look to be back to a single line again, same as CD12. If that's the case OV was brought forward by about 3-4 days from the last few cycles. I would have thought that should been my cycle will be around 27-28 days this time instead of the 31-32 days it has been lately. 

Will keep you updated but probably be quiet from me for a while now unless I get another peak and Cd13 wasn't the day.


----------



## Danniii

krissie328 said:


> I finally found them today!! WOO..
> 
> So.. I have a question. I am mid cycle. I believe around day 45ish.. My cycles can run super long.. like up to nine months. Would it be okay to start mid-cycle or would it really be better to wait until CD #1?

Hey Krissie, I've not had AF since March/April, so I decided to just start the Soy mid-cycle. I'm not sure whether it can have a negative effect, so I wouldn't like to suggest you do the same, but I'll keep you up to date on how it's affecting me.


----------



## fallenangel78

Krissie/Dannii, could you post what happens with you? I wad just about to post a similar comment. Am on cd24 and nothing :( Curious but I don't want to make things worse :(


----------



## krissie328

Danniii said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> I finally found them today!! WOO..
> 
> So.. I have a question. I am mid cycle. I believe around day 45ish.. My cycles can run super long.. like up to nine months. Would it be okay to start mid-cycle or would it really be better to wait until CD #1?
> 
> Hey Krissie, I've not had AF since March/April, so I decided to just start the Soy mid-cycle. I'm not sure whether it can have a negative effect, so I wouldn't like to suggest you do the same, but I'll keep you up to date on how it's affecting me.Click to expand...

Yea I was thinking the same thing. My last cycle started in June and given my past history it can be awhile. Let me know what happens. :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Dont know if i count here but ive taken Vitamin B6 this cycle up untill i got a positive on my OPKs, and its made my cycle better and i had a very strong ovulation, im almost due to test. Its techically thursday now so im 10dpo today x


----------



## Danniii

Hey Ladies, yeah I'll keep you all up to date. I'm not sure what CD I'm on technically, but today's the 5th day without Soya so I'm hoping to Ov any day now. I've started taking my BBT (which is low) and doing some OPKs (which have been neg so far, although a faint test line which has not been the case previously - hopefully a good sign!)
Going to try to BD lots and keep up the OPKs and BBT.
xxx


----------



## LifeIsPeachy

I'm on CD7 and yesterday was my last dose of Soy. I took 160mgs CD2-4 and 200mgs CD5-6. When did everyone start using their OPKs? I know Clomid is a few days after last dose but is it different for Soy?


----------



## chelseaharvey

I had been trying for 27 months

I took Soy for the first time this cycle on CD3-7 & was not holding out much hope at all as i had nothing going on. I had a scan on CD22 not because of the soy but because my fertility doctor did one just to see if anything was going on.. I was being refered next month for private treatment... I was told i had not ovulated nor showed any signs of it happening anytime soon

10 days later i got my BFP - total shock for me


----------



## LifeIsPeachy

chelseaharvey said:


> I had been trying for 27 months
> 
> I took Soy for the first time this cycle on CD3-7 & was not holding out much hope at all as i had nothing going on. I had a scan on CD22 not because of the soy but because my fertility doctor did one just to see if anything was going on.. I was being refered next month for private treatment... I was told i had not ovulated nor showed any signs of it happening anytime soon
> 
> 10 days later i got my BFP - total shock for me

Congrats!


----------



## Danniii

chelseaharvey said:


> I had been trying for 27 months
> 
> I took Soy for the first time this cycle on CD3-7 & was not holding out much hope at all as i had nothing going on. I had a scan on CD22 not because of the soy but because my fertility doctor did one just to see if anything was going on.. I was being refered next month for private treatment... I was told i had not ovulated nor showed any signs of it happening anytime soon
> 
> 10 days later i got my BFP - total shock for me

Thanks for sharing your story and congratulations!!:happydance:
You've given me (and I'm sure lots of other people) some more hope.

As for me, no real sign of anything yet. Been charting temps, which have generally stayed low, and OPKs, which have all been neg so far. :cry:
Still hoping though! Perhaps I'll visit the doc soon if I have no luck.
Hope everyone else is doing ok?
xx


----------



## Danniii

xMissxZoiex said:


> Dont know if i count here but ive taken Vitamin B6 this cycle up untill i got a positive on my OPKs, and its made my cycle better and i had a very strong ovulation, im almost due to test. Its techically thursday now so im 10dpo today x


Hey MissZoie, thanks for your info. perhaps I'll start taking some VitB6 too. Can't do any harm! How much do you take?
xx


----------



## bumski

well cd 16 for me and neg opks :cry: i ov on cd14 last cycle, i never have regular cycles but not so good for me so far :nope: will keep ya informed


----------



## pinkylisa28

just wanted to let you all know i got my BFP this morning after 1st month on soy.had been TTC for 13months and it worked first time.:hugs:


----------



## CLH_X3

you may want to add me to the list hun ..

Iv been ttc 13 months ... 

Took soy last cycle.. 3-7 100mg Ovulated on day 12.. BFN
this cycle took it 5-9 100mg again and Ovulated on day 14... still waiting..

Also I always Ovulate Im trying to get a stronger O.. and i think it does do that .. I have had O pains which i have never had before and my OPKs have been much darker when + then ever before! ... 

My timing isnt great this cycle... If a BFN again i will take it for 1 more cycle and then give myself a break from it...


----------



## inkdchick

pinkylisa28, Congratulations, i am hoping to buy some this weekend and try them next cycle coz i think im too late to try it this month and have just started a thread to ask where is the best placve to get 200mg or if 25mg and taking 4 of them all at once would be ok . This is my last chance to conceive im 43 and have been trying for nearly 3 years and have had 9 very early m/c , so i need this to try and hopefully it will work, any help with this would be great xx


----------



## pinkylisa28

I bought mine from tesco 40mg and that's all that was in the tablet I took 3 at the same time just before bed on days 3-7.hope this helps


----------



## lintu

pinkylisa28 said:


> I bought mine from tesco 40mg and that's all that was in the tablet I took 3 at the same time just before bed on days 3-7.hope this helps

there the one's i have bought, couldnt make my mind up how many to take, thanx & congrats :dance:


----------



## LifeIsPeachy

CD19 and still no + OPK after taking soy CD2-6. = ( I didn't O until CD23 last month on a Clomid cycle and it looks like I won't be O'ing any earlier with the Soy. Will be testing later this afternoon and really hoping for that smiley on my OPK!


----------



## Toots216

Hi ladies, wanted to chime in with my info - DH and I have been TTC for 5 months, this month I took 80 mg soy on CD 2 - 6. Luckily I haven't had any issues with anovulation in the past, but the soy helped bump my O up 4 days earlier.

I got my first BFP 2 days ago at 8 DPO. :D Now I'm just hoping it sticks.

Also, for whatever it's worth, I used the Clearblue Easy fertility monitor this month and got LOWS every. single. day. No highs and no peaks. Crazy, because I've gotten peaks on it before, and I had a positive OPK this cycle.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## lintu

Toots216 said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to chime in with my info - DH and I have been TTC for 5 months, this month I took 80 mg soy on CD 2 - 6. Luckily I haven't had any issues with anovulation in the past, but the soy helped bump my O up 4 days earlier.
> 
> I got my first BFP 2 days ago at 8 DPO. :D Now I'm just hoping it sticks.
> 
> Also, for whatever it's worth, I used the Clearblue Easy fertility monitor this month and got LOWS every. single. day. No highs and no peaks. Crazy, because I've gotten peaks on it before, and I had a positive OPK this cycle.
> 
> Good luck to all of you!

congrats huni :dance: :dance:


----------



## bumski

i had no ov this cycle, first month on soy, i dont normally ov anyway and this was first cycle after early mc so it could be for many reasons, had pos opk last fri but af has extremely lightly turned up couple of days after opk so who knows whats going on :shrug:
congrats to all the ladies who got their bfps :happydance:


----------



## Danniii

pinkylisa28 and Toots216 Congratulations!!
Nothing to report from me, so I guess taking Soy halfway through your cycle doesn't help!
Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## southerngal2

This is my first cycle using soy.
I'm not sure if I am ovulating or not. I've never gotten a positive OPK and no high on CBFM. Going for blood work next month if no BFP this month.

I'm taking 100mg on CD 3-7.


----------



## truly_blessed

great news on the bfps so far, huge congratulations. AF got me last cycle so trying again on the soy. This cycle days 3-6, in the evening and 120 mg Tescos brand. Here's hoping.


----------



## Charisse28

Could you add me to the list? DH and I have been TTC #2 for almost 6 months now and this is my third month on Soy. I'm taking 160mgs CD5-9 this month. If it doesn't work this month we will take a short break.


----------



## southerngal2

I got a peak on my CBFM this morning!
I've never gotten a positive OPK and no Peak on CBFM before!
I'm so excited! Looks like the Soy is helping me!


----------



## mindyb85

I just joined this experiment : )
this is my first soy cycle and I'm taking 100mg on cd3-7 at night
I have irregular cycles sometimes and regular other times. I think I had a really early chemical but I'm day 5 of AF and took my 3rd round of soy tonight. 2 more rounds to go!! and then we will see what happens. I'm also taking a prenatal vitamin and a fish oil in the morning. I got my dh Vit C/Zinc Gummi vitamins but he can be so stubborn. He took them yesterday and not today :(
Boys :wacko:
So Fx'd crossed!!
Also, my best friend has pcos really bad and hardly ever has a period unless she is taking a lot of medication. So I told her about soy success and she is really excited about trying them as soon as her AF starts.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im going to take Soy Isaflavones Next cycle for sure!

Does anyone have any recomendations of were to buy? x


----------



## sienna

I got mine from ebay only place I found that had just si without loads f other vits


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I just had a look on ebay found a really great one 30 50mg tables for about £8 including p&p is that good? seems pretty cheap! x


----------



## sienna

that sounds like the one I got


----------



## xMissxZoiex

With only taking 5 a cycle they will last a while aswell :) im really excited about getting them now :D


----------



## Charisse28

I got mine from Walmart, the Spring Valley brand it was $6.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We dont have Walmart here in the UK :( that would have been a great price! x


----------



## truly_blessed

Tesco hun, it's a small bottle with a yellow top, I missed them first time I went to look but found them the 2nd time. Think they are £4 for 30 at 40mg each but they have 3 for the price of 2 on vitamins. 



xMissxZoiex said:


> Im going to take Soy Isaflavones Next cycle for sure!
> 
> Does anyone have any recomendations of were to buy? x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

truly_blessed said:


> Tesco hun, it's a small bottle with a yellow top, I missed them first time I went to look but found them the 2nd time. Think they are £4 for 30 at 40mg each but they have 3 for the price of 2 on vitamins.
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Im going to take Soy Isaflavones Next cycle for sure!
> 
> Does anyone have any recomendations of were to buy? xClick to expand...

Thank you! I will take a nip to tesco if AF gets me this cycle, thats loads better for me! Then if im pregnant then i wont waste my money!

Thanks again
xxx


----------



## xshell79

i got my :bfp: today 12dpo thanks to soy, bvits and metformin ..hope its a sticky one!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations xshell!!! xxxxxx


----------



## mindyb85

bump


----------



## southerngal2

I got my :bfp: yesterday!

First month using Soy!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulatiosn Southerngal!! Im on my first month using it .. took my last ones today! Thats Great News xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kake1980

Hi, I am on my first month using soy - took 100mg CD 3-7, using Natures Aid Soy Isoflavones. Am currently on CD 9 and keeping my fingers crossed this month. Have been TTcCfor about a year now

xxx


----------



## inkdchick

Me too im taking soy isoflavones for the first time and am now waiting too see when i ov this month and fingers crossed it works.
i took it from CD 2 to 6 160mg each day so will see what happens


----------



## Megg33k

I got both of my :bfp:s with Soy Isoflavones... but I lost both. We think it was due to low progesterone... but no real proof as they were both blighted ovum found way after growth had stopped. Nevertheless, they did work for me, and I liked them much more than Clomid! As my siggy suggests, I've since moved on though.


----------



## inkdchick

Meg im so sorry for your losses and wish you all the best on the IVF hun xx


----------



## Charisse28

Hello ladies! I see there are more BFP's since I was online last! CONGRATS! I will be testing in 3 days! I hope I get my BFP!


----------



## Charisse28

I broke down and tested today and got a BFN. Will probably use progesterone to induce AF and then see what my next cycle protocol will be. Don't know if I should take a break from the soy and go back to Fertility Blend and Fertility for a few months or what. I'm so sad:(


----------



## krissie328

I have been waiting for three months for af to start! GAH! I really want to try soy but I don't want to start mid-cycle. Hopefully she shows up soon. :(


----------



## inkdchick

Aww Good luck girls fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## truly_blessed

3rd cycle of soy now starting. 1st cycle I was a tincy bit scared of what might happen so only took 80 mg on days 2-6. 2nd cycle I took 120 mg on days 2-5 (forgot on day 6 duh). Both cycles brought my OV forward by about 3 days. This cycle just taken 160 mg and this is CD2, will take the same for the next 4 days and might up the dose to 200 mg for CD5 and 6. I will think about it and decide later. Good luck everyone. x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

When do you start to feel the effect of the soy iso im on CD10 & took it CD2-6 and dont feel any different at all!....


----------



## inkdchick

i didnt until i got the very strong OV pain and you might get that soon i got it three days early, since OV i have had extremely sore nipples and have what feels like a cold, but watch out for the early OV and the pains hun and good luck xx


----------



## southerngal2

xMissxZoiex said:


> When do you start to feel the effect of the soy iso im on CD10 & took it CD2-6 and dont feel any different at all!....

I had VERY strong O pains! But didn't feel anything else until then.


----------



## inkdchick

Same with me apart from today my nipples feel very sore and hard as frozen peas so dont know if its the soy doing that but am hoping so still got too long too wait tho and thank you southerngal2 xx


----------



## Hann12

How do you know when to take it - some of you say 2-6 some say 3-7 some say 5-9?
I don't really know how long my cycles are - they've been 34, 35, and now on CD45 so I'm confused as to what day I should start taking them when i am on CD1. Can anyone help please? Thanks


----------



## Charisse28

I think I am going to test again tonight. I tested two days ago and got BFN and still no AF so I want to check again. Will update my BFN results.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

southerngal2 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> When do you start to feel the effect of the soy iso im on CD10 & took it CD2-6 and dont feel any different at all!....
> 
> I had VERY strong O pains! But didn't feel anything else until then.Click to expand...

:) I want VERY STRONGGGG O Pains :haha: Thank you :) x



Hann12 said:


> How do you know when to take it - some of you say 2-6 some say 3-7 some say 5-9?
> I don't really know how long my cycles are - they've been 34, 35, and now on CD45 so I'm confused as to what day I should start taking them when i am on CD1. Can anyone help please? Thanks

From what i know & have read its just personal prefrence.. I have 32day cycles and i chose to take mine CD2-6 but i dont think it really matters :) x


----------



## Charisse28

BFN:(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: x


----------



## Hann12

Thanks xMissxZoiex! So probably stupid question but I'm new to this, CD1 is first day of AF, so you take these while your still AF? Thanks x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hann12 said:


> Thanks xMissxZoiex! So probably stupid question but I'm new to this, CD1 is first day of AF, so you take these while your still AF? Thanks x

Yehh you do :) my AF lasts untill CD5 & I took it from CD2-6 xx


----------



## wifey29

I ladies, I have just started taking soy this cycle. I have 35ish day cycles so I'm hoping that this will help me to ov a bit earlier. I am starting off with 80mg CD2 to CD6 and have just taken my second dose. Praying that this will work.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wifey29 We have about the same cycles, how long have you been TTC? x


----------



## inkdchick

Missxzoex, i took tesco soy iso on cd2-6 and got my OV with very sstttrrrooonngg pains on cd8 which is 3 days early for me i when i do ov before soy i'd get it around cd10-12 but hey i dont mind as long as it works and all i have really had is really sore nipples getting worse by the day and its been 3 days now OUCH and my temp has been sort of steady for the last 4 mornings so fingers crossed this has worked. My cycles are normally 24-27 days so who knows on soy? Good Luck Hun xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

inkdchick said:


> Missxzoex, i took tesco soy iso on cd2-6 and got my OV with very sstttrrrooonngg pains on cd8 which is 3 days early for me i when i do ov before soy i'd get it around cd10-12 but hey i dont mind as long as it works and all i have really had is really sore nipples getting worse by the day and its been 3 days now OUCH and my temp has been sort of steady for the last 4 mornings so fingers crossed this has worked. My cycles are normally 24-27 days so who knows on soy? Good Luck Hun xxx

Thats good to know that soy bought your Ovulation forward Ive been taking the tesco soy to, I dont usially Ovulate untill CD18/19! You are really lucky to Ov so early :haha: it feels like im waiting forever to O. so if i o around CD16/17 I will be very happy with that! Also my DF is on his third month of all his pill to help his low mobility and every study that i have read are over a 3 month period fingers crossed his has improved aswell! :) x


----------



## Stash777

I just started on soy this cycle (last night to be exact) for CD3-7. The soy I'm using is by Nature's Way with 140 mg red clover and 100 mg non-GMO soy isoflavones. I'm taking them along side EPO (1300mg) and vitex (400 mg 3x day). I have extremely irregular cycles, 3 were regular but avg 41 days. According to my dr, I most likely am not ovulating, so I will update if I O this month (I'll be charting, using opks, and checking CM). Hope this helps, and I would love to see how it's worked for others.


----------



## inkdchick

Ooo hun i wish you all the best i took it this cycle for the first time from cd2-6 200mg a supermarket brand in the UK, and i had really really strong OV pains 3 days earlier than i would normally would , if i did as i didnt ov every month, and being 43 , 44 in dec wanted to try this now so i was so pleased to get the indication and lots of cm too so i am now cd14 6dpo and have had really sore nipples for 3 days but apart from that nothing else but as of today i feel really tired... O and i took them just before bed.
Good Luck Hun i really hope they work for you xxxx


----------



## inkdchick

xMissxZoiex said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> Missxzoex, i took tesco soy iso on cd2-6 and got my OV with very sstttrrrooonngg pains on cd8 which is 3 days early for me i when i do ov before soy i'd get it around cd10-12 but hey i dont mind as long as it works and all i have really had is really sore nipples getting worse by the day and its been 3 days now OUCH and my temp has been sort of steady for the last 4 mornings so fingers crossed this has worked. My cycles are normally 24-27 days so who knows on soy? Good Luck Hun xxx
> 
> Thats good to know that soy bought your Ovulation forward Ive been taking the tesco soy to, I dont usially Ovulate untill CD18/19! You are really lucky to Ov so early :haha: it feels like im waiting forever to O. so if i o around CD16/17 I will be very happy with that! Also my DF is on his third month of all his pill to help his low mobility and every study that i have read are over a 3 month period fingers crossed his has improved aswell! :) xClick to expand...

Zinc every day will help his spermies too good luck xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yep He has His Zinc Everyday! :)


----------



## inkdchick

thats good so has he got to go back for another test to see if they have improved


----------



## xMissxZoiex

They wont give him another test yet :idk: So we will just have to wait and see which is really annoying I reallly really hope this is our month, my brother & his gf are TTC and i really wanted to be the one to give my parents there first grandchild! x


----------



## Charisse28

I wonder how long soy is going to make my cycle be? This is so frustrating! I just want AF to show so I can try something else!


----------



## inkdchick

missxzoiex i think you will be the first and i wish you both all the best xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

inkdchick said:


> missxzoiex i think you will be the first and i wish you both all the best xxx

Thank you hun, I really hope your right :) x


----------



## wifey29

xMissxZoiex said:


> Wifey29 We have about the same cycles, how long have you been TTC? x

We have been trying since Sept last year. I have lost count, but due to my long cycles we are either cycle 10 or 11. So many of my friends and colleagues have fallen during this time, several without trying at all. It's getting very frustrating.

I really hope that you get your bfp soon. You really deserve it xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you very much hun :)


----------



## poppy666

Hi ladies im going to try Soy once af has been n gone, bought from Tesco's yesterday n going to start on CD2 i think? I do have regular cycles every 28 days so how much would you suggest i take? everyone taking different amounts its confusing lol x FX for everyone :hugs:


----------



## Danniii

At last! AF arrived, so I'm considering taking Soy this cycle. I suppose it wouldn't do me any harm... I'm already CD3, so I think I'll start tonight with 5 H&B tablets. Looks like lots of ladies on here have had a good result though!! FXd for the rest of us! xx


----------



## poppy666

H&B only have 23mg in each tablet how many have you decided to take daily? i got mine from Tesco's 40mg each tab so thinking 3 tabs a night lol gord dont know how much to take :dohh:


----------



## Danniii

I'm planning on taking 5 H&B tablets, which I think are 23mg each, and therefore adds up to about 115mg per day. I've read lots of different suggestions about how many to take, and which days, and whether you build the amount up over the 5 days or keep it the same. Some people take as little as 70mg, some bwn 140-150mg, and others 200mg. 
Personally I think 3 40mg tablets a day sounds about right.
FXd it works for you!


----------



## poppy666

Yeah ive read the same lol read way too much about Soy im going to deffo give it a go.... good luck too FX for both of us :hugs:


----------



## Danniii

Thanks poppy, guess we're doing the same sort of thing then! We'll have to keep eachother posted. FXd!!


----------



## poppy666

Yep will keep you posted for deffo :thumbup: If af arrives tue/wed im ready.. dont really like taking tablets in fear of side effects, but with what ive read there isnt much apart from headaches occassionally and ov pain x


----------



## Danniii

I think they can possibly upset your stomach a bit too. I'm taking them with my evening meal, so hopefully any side effects like headaches won't be noticeable!


----------



## poppy666

Same going to take them with something just before i go to bed i think x


----------



## Gurlsan

I took soy this cycle for the first time days 3-7, and I ovulated 2 days earlier. I have cycles of 31 days and I usually ovulate between day 18-23. I'm currently on cycle day 25- 9dpo, crossing my fingers that this cycle is finally it.


----------



## Danniii

Good Luck Gurlsan! Hope the Soy has worked for you!!


----------



## Charisse28

Well it seems AF is playing hide and seek with me. Still waiting to start my next cycle, man this sucks....


----------



## inkdchick

hey girls well af got me right on time on cd24, so am now 4 days into taking soy for the 2nd cycle from cd1 this time and see if that works better as i have short cycles i thought it might work better but if not will try them cd3 next cycle.
Good Luck Poppy fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## poppy666

inkdchick said:


> hey girls well af got me right on time on cd24, so am now 4 days into taking soy for the 2nd cycle from cd1 this time and see if that works better as i have short cycles i thought it might work better but if not will try them cd3 next cycle.
> Good Luck Poppy fingers crossed for you hun xxx

Aww thanks sweetie :hugs: just want af to hurry up now ( never thought id say that) :haha: how much are you taking? x


----------



## inkdchick

200mg each day for 5 days, coz im 43 44 in dec and wanted it to happen before i got to that age iykwim, and i have really short cycles 24 days so have taken it cd1 just to see if it makes a big enough difference and works for us as my oh is 46 and has no kids and would make a brilliant dad xx


----------



## poppy666

So im 40 with 28 day cycle, how much you think i should take? xx


----------



## inkdchick

try taking 160mg for the first 3 days and then up it to 200mg on the last two days from cd3 - 7 , as it seems to work for so many ladies on those days on that formula with long cycles, good luck hun and i hope which ever arrives first is good news for you whether is pregnancy or period (so that you can start the soy) xx


----------



## poppy666

Ok i'll do that im quite excited now lol,,,, awww good luck too sweetie i'll be made up when you get your BFP & bet your dh will :kiss:, keep me up to date :hug:


----------



## inkdchick

i will do hun and thank you , i have added you as a friend on my sig so that it reminds me lol , old brain dont remember like it did lol :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

LOL Good idea its not only me then :haha: ok better go get some work done :hugs: x


----------



## inkdchick

ok speak to you tomorrow xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hows Everyone doing? x


----------



## Gurlsan

OMG!!!! This was the first cycle that I have used Soy Isoflavones, and guess what??? I got a second line on the pregnancy test. OMG, it is a positive.. WOO HOO, I am finally pregnant!!! at 11dpo.

I'm in shock, it's been 3yrs that we have been TTC our 1st with no luck, I have never had a positive preggo test before.

Let me share what I did this cycle. First of all, I usually have 30-32day cycles and ovulate betw days 18-23, last cycle was a 40 day cycle. I went out of the country on vacation for 16 days, so I don't know if that is what affected that cycle or not. We came back from our vacation on Oct 1, and I went to my General Doctor for a routine annual check up and asked her for a referral to an OBGYN, which she immediately gave me. I scheduled my appointment for Nov 16, which was the 1st appointment available.

Okay, so I took Soy Isoflavones on cycle days 3-7, and ovulated 2 days earlier than usual with stronger cramps (cycle day 16). Then on I spotted very lightly on cycle day 21, and on cycle day 22 I woke up and when I wiped, it was pinkish.. and later that day very light pink/brown. I got sort of excited, but not too much. I had a dip in temp that same day and it has slowly gone back up. 

Symptoms: I've been feeling PMS symptoms since Sunday, very sensitive nipples, a little nauseous which goes away when I eat, loss of appetite, lots of mood swings as of yesterday, headache, pinching and tightness around my abdomen, lower back pains, and I just feel full.

What I did this cycle: Took Soy Isoflavones, used Preseed (10th cycle on preseed), Used softcups (4th cycle), took my One a day multivitamin, Flaxseed oil, and lost 10lbs this month. (We walked so much on our trip, and ate so much the first week, that I got sick of food and started shedding the pounds).

Any questions, ask me...


----------



## poppy666

Thats fantastic news sweetie, congratulations :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats!!!! :wohoo::yipee:


----------



## AmorT

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Danniii

:happydance::happydance:Yippee!!! Congratulations Gurlsan!!!:happydance::happydance:
That's fantastic news!!!


----------



## krissie328

Well af finally decided to show up. I had two really light days. But today it was quite obvious. I am going to start the soy tonight. I am super excited. I hope this works for us! If not I go in to see the doctor Dec. 15. I cannot believe that was the earliest they could see me non emergency!


----------



## inkdchick

congratulations gurlsan :happydance:


----------



## Danniii

Good luck with the soy Krissie, I can't believe they couldn't see you any earlier than that!! That's awful. Try not to worry about it though, hopefully you won't have to see them at all!


----------



## Gurlsan

Good Luck Krissi, maybe you'll be like me, after 3yrs of TTC, I finally made an appt to see an OBGYN for infertility testing, and turns out that this cycle was the one with my BFP. Baby dust to you, and I'll be crossing my fingers that this cycle is your BFP.


----------



## poppy666

Starting the Soy tomorrow CD2 :thumbup: excited but scary, will try 160mg for 3 days then up to 200mg lets hope it works x


----------



## Gurlsan

Good luck Poppy, and it will work. Think Positive!!!


----------



## poppy666

I really hope so and thank you :hugs: everyone takes different amounts on different days i just hope im doing it right :haha:


----------



## TaNasha

Hi

I have just heard that I have lazy ovaries and oligonemonerhea so I am thinking of starting with Iso flavones and maybe try to wake my ovaries up befor ei start clomid in January. 

How much shoudl I start with and does it matter on which cyle days you take them?


----------



## Tanya8

Hello ladies, 
I'm on CD15 today and took soy CD5-9 (120mg). Yesterday, I had HORRIBLE cramps and bloating. I was soooo gassy that I'm not sure if it was O pain, or just horrible gas. I was wondering if those of you who experienced O pain on soy could describe it. For me, it was cramps all over, not just on one side. Could you please peak at my chart? Today, I'm still a bit bloated, but no pain. And, I still have watery CM. Thoughts? 
Thanks! 
ttp://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/30c874/ttc.png


----------



## TaNasha

ok so i went to a health shop and they only have 750mg capsules???? where do you buy yours?


----------



## USMC Wifey

TaNasha said:


> ok so i went to a health shop and they only have 750mg capsules???? where do you buy yours?

Is that how much concentrated Isoflavens is in them ??? seems really high !

I got mine from www.gnc.com :hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

This is all in dutch, but it says 750mg https://www.detuinen.nl/speciaal-voor-de-vrouw/overgang/de-tuinen-soja-isoflavonen.html


----------



## USMC Wifey

TaNasha said:


> This is all in dutch, but it says 750mg https://www.detuinen.nl/speciaal-voor-de-vrouw/overgang/de-tuinen-soja-isoflavonen.html

Please translate ! :dohh:


----------



## TaNasha

there arent any other health shops here is Holland, so if the capsules are only available in 750mg then looks like i wont be able to try soy iso :-( Guess ill just have to wait for clomid then,,,


----------



## poppy666

TaNasha said:


> ok so i went to a health shop and they only have 750mg capsules???? where do you buy yours?

Holland & Barretts says 750mg but there is only 23 of Soy in it, if your in the UK you can buy from Tesco's and its got 40mg in each tablet x

Edited, sorry just read your not from the UK x


----------



## TaNasha

So it shoudl only be the amount of soy in it then?


----------



## poppy666

Yes anything added just deduct :thumbup:


----------



## TaNasha

ahhh thanks poppy! will go back tonight then!

And does it matter on which cycle days you take them? I dont ovulate on my own if that makes a difference...


----------



## poppy666

Im starting them today CD2-CD6... other ladies take at different times 

i.e CD2-CD6 ( You will have more follicles, releasing more eggs)

CD3-CD7 or CD5-CD9 ( you will produce a stronger ovulation with a more mature egg)

Im sure other ladies on here know a bit more than me to be honest and will hopefully help xxx


----------



## inkdchick

you are right hun in all you have put xx
hope you are ok, i havent been on for a bit coz ive had the headaches of all headaches, think it was coz i forgot to take the soy on day 5 so took them on day 6 so think thats why the headache was the mother of all but think its going now :rofl:
How are you xx


----------



## poppy666

Hey sweetie im ok now, was pissed off when af came 2 days late yesterday :growlmad: but yeah im ok, is your headaches off the Soy? or you having a stressful week? x


----------



## inkdchick

not at all which is weird but i did take the soy late the other night after 12 so its like i took two doses in one day i suppose so it had to be the soy lol, my fault i didnt keep an eye on the time, but i dont think it will work for me this cycle either, i have a feeling that cd3-7 is the key with it but coz i have 24 day cycles i thought i would take it cd1-5 coz they are short and i ov on cd11 but we will have to see, i was pissed too when mine came bang on cd24 but at least i got two more goes at it, this cycle and next one and then im giving up totally as im 44 in dec, but will keep coming on here to watch all you lovely ladies get their BFP's xx


----------



## poppy666

Hey keep the PMA sweetie :hugs: ive seen a 46yr old on here with her BFP... so its not too late, you just hang in there, if anything just take some time out to relax and enjoy your time with dh, you never know it may just happen when your not trying :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMatt

Hoping Agnus Castus will bring back my cycle & then I can start on the Soy Iso's. Apparently you should only take them for about 5 days per cycle, 3-5 days after start of period. ARRRGH I DON'T HAVE PERIODS!!!


----------



## Danniii

Totally sympathise MrsMatt, my last cycle was 174 days! Argh! Hoping the Soy may help with that too. I took some Soy mid-cycle and it had no effect, so I wouldn't bother til you get AF. Might have even made mine worse. Hope you get AF soon so you can start Soy (or a BFP preferrably!).


----------



## inkdchick

poppy666 said:


> Hey keep the PMA sweetie :hugs: ive seen a 46yr old on here with her BFP... so its not too late, you just hang in there, if anything just take some time out to relax and enjoy your time with dh, you never know it may just happen when your not trying :winkwink:

thanks hun but i need to try and give up the ciggies too , even tho i only have around 4-5 a day but still and oh dont know i do but i keeps me relaxed and its not as tho i smoke 20 a day never have only started again 3 years ago when shit kicked up with my ex's g/f texting and calling me with threats but he wouldnt understand that but im sure it would happen but i feel im running out of time and i cant be bothered anymore :cry: so am having a :coffee: and a :wine: later and no thinking about it anymore.
Hope you are ok xx


----------



## inkdchick

Danniii said:


> Totally sympathise MrsMatt, my last cycle was 174 days! Argh! Hoping the Soy may help with that too. I took some Soy mid-cycle and it had no effect, so I wouldn't bother til you get AF. Might have even made mine worse. Hope you get AF soon so you can start Soy (or a BFP preferrably!).

soy mid cycle will have the negative effect on your fertility and that is why your cycle was so long, but taking it cd3-7 will have the right effect and i wish you all the very best x


----------



## AmorT

Hey everyone, how is everyone doing.
Still havent O'ed yet but thats ok because I usually dont Ovulate until COD20 so hopefully it'll be happening sometime this week before then.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AmorT i hope your eggy gets a move on! I hope everyone is ok. How far is everyone into their cycle? x


----------



## poppy666

This my only 2nd night taking Soy lol was scared stiff yesterday taking it 'how dafts that' :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thats now daft at all!, i was quite nervous taking it for the first time :)


----------



## poppy666

How long you been taking it? x


----------



## AmorT

xMissxZoiex said:


> AmorT i hope your eggy gets a move on! I hope everyone is ok. How far is everyone into their cycle? x

Thanks I hope so too .. I'm only 13 days in - how far along is you?

I was kind of scared taking them as well - the first night I had hot flashes and then from there stomach pains and headaches just terrible !


----------



## poppy666

AmorT said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> AmorT i hope your eggy gets a move on! I hope everyone is ok. How far is everyone into their cycle? x
> 
> Thanks I hope so too .. I'm only 13 days in - how far along is you?
> 
> I was kind of scared taking them as well - the first night I had hot flashes and then from there stomach pains and headaches just terrible !Click to expand...

Yes i had a bit of an upset stomach & headache this afternoon, but just taken the 4 tablets now n hope im ok tomorrow FX it works x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

poppy666 said:


> How long you been taking it? x

This was the first cycle this month, Im really pleased with it!, I had a really strong Ovulation kinda alittle painful but nothing major.



AmorT said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> AmorT i hope your eggy gets a move on! I hope everyone is ok. How far is everyone into their cycle? x
> 
> Thanks I hope so too .. I'm only 13 days in - how far along is you?
> 
> I was kind of scared taking them as well - the first night I had hot flashes and then from there stomach pains and headaches just terrible !Click to expand...

Im 10dpo Im testing again in the morining im hoping to get another test like the one in my Avatar < I hope its not a bad evap because that would be horrible!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hey girlies, thought I'd come and join you all on here as I'm taking soy for the first cycle, days 3-7 120mg, does that sound about right?


----------



## poppy666

xMissxZoiex said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> How long you been taking it? x
> 
> This was the first cycle this month, Im really pleased with it!, I had a really strong Ovulation kinda alittle painful but nothing major.
> 
> 
> 
> AmorT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> AmorT i hope your eggy gets a move on! I hope everyone is ok. How far is everyone into their cycle? xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks I hope so too .. I'm only 13 days in - how far along is you?
> 
> I was kind of scared taking them as well - the first night I had hot flashes and then from there stomach pains and headaches just terrible !Click to expand...
> 
> Im 10dpo Im testing again in the morining im hoping to get another test like the one in my Avatar < I hope its not a bad evap because that would be horrible!Click to expand...

Try Sainsburys frer when your a few more days sweetie, they ment to be 15miu x


----------



## poppy666

Daisys_mummy said:


> Hey girlies, thought I'd come and join you all on here as I'm taking soy for the first cycle, days 3-7 120mg, does that sound about right?

LOL Daisys_mummy what you doing over here, get back to the ding dongs :haha:


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Hi ya Poppy, could say the same for you honey:haha: How you finding the soy? 

I thought seeing as I'm taking the soy, I thought I'd better come a join this thread Lol


----------



## poppy666

Just taken tonights and im ok at the mo, was a bit scared/wary taking yesterday being my first day and the amount i took, but yep got a good feeling about taking it so hopefully be able to pin my dh down to the bed the whole of next week :haha:

You doing ok on it? x


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Yeah I'm fine with them at the moment, same as you though I was a bit wary of taking them at first.

I must have sat with the bloody things in my hand for about 20 mins still trying to make my mind up:haha:


----------



## poppy666

LOL I half mine yesterday cos i was that wary i was going to get this major side effect and hour after taking them :haha: took 80mg in the afternoon then plucked up the courage to take other 80mg in the evening :dohh: but took them all tonight x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I didnt have any side effects with it at all...


----------



## Danniii

inkdchick said:


> thanks hun but i need to try and give up the ciggies too , even tho i only have around 4-5 a day but still

I know what you mean about the smoking Inkdchick. I've never really smoked more than a couple a day, but it sometimes seems counterproductive to _not_ smoke as stressing is the worst thing for TTC. During my last long cycle I felt like I wasn't getting anywhere, so I started again. :blush: Silly, I know, but I was pretty frustrated, which also explains why I tried the Soy for 5days mid cycle (I was already 3/4 months in). Looking back I shouldn't have bothered, but at least now I know for sure it probably makes things worse and I can tell other ladies not to bother! :thumbup: Thanks for your support. :hugs:
MissZoie, I'm CD10 today, which is pretty exciting! I haven't been near Ov for months and certainly not while I've been on here and actually understand the process a lot better! :haha: FXd for your BFP. I hope those nasty evaps aren't playing tricks with you. :hugs:
I was pretty scared about taking the Soy first time around too. I started on a really low dose, then added some throughout the day! lol! :haha: My DH still thinks I'm crazy for taking so many tablets, but he'll be eating his words when we get our BFP!! (I hope...!)



Daisys_mummy said:


> Hey girlies, thought I'd come and join you all on here as I'm taking soy for the first cycle, days 3-7 120mg, does that sound about right?

Sounds good to me!

Hope you're all well.


----------



## inkdchick

thanks dannii, i have read so much on how many women that smoked more than us and got their bfp on soy that im now stressing about it now and will jst carry on til i hopwfully get my bfp before Dec when im 44 :shock;, i dont feel it but obviously my body knows it is and is making this baby making really hard.
Good Luck girls the soy will not do any damage as long as you ony take it for 5 days and that you take all your tablets in one go at the same time for each of the 5 days...
:hugs:


----------



## starz

Hi All
Im new to this site and Interested in this Soy Isoflavone Poll
I did some searching on Soy Isoflavone, purchased my first bottle from the us spring valley 40mg 
This is my first month. I took it days 3-7 
5X40mg =200mg the 7th day I upped the dose to 220mg, Im on CD 10 will let you know how I go!


----------



## krissie328

Hey starz I am on CD 7 and I just completed my last dose of soy. Since we are really close maybe we can buddy up!


----------



## starz

Hi Krissie

Sounds good to me lets do that


----------



## AmorT

Good luck Starz im on CD14 I also took mines 3-7 have not O'vd yet but hopefully I will soon. Best of luck to everyone


----------



## starz

Hey AmorT

I wish you the very best also hope we all get our BFP!


----------



## TaNasha

ok so i got some soy isoflavones at a health shop, but i dont know how much to take... 

The capsules contain 350mg soy and 35mg isoflavones. If i want to take `120mg how much of which one should i be taking?

Thanks!


----------



## poppy666

Well 3 tabs will be 105mg so its up to you sweetie... mine are 40mg and i take 4 a night x


----------



## TaNasha

So i think i will take 4 then. It cant do any harm right?

And should i start today on CD3 or on CD5?


----------



## poppy666

No wont do any harm i take 160mg but taking 200mg tonight n tomorrow. I took from CD2-CD6, but a lot take from CD3-CD7 so good luck xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I took them from CD2-6 aswell


----------



## poppy666

Just noticed you got you BFP too :happydance: was you taking the Soy?


----------



## USMC Wifey

Got a positive OPK this mornig 2 days early !!!!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yep i was first Cycle on it, i gradually increased it CD2 i had just 40mg CD3 80mg CD4 120mg CD5 160mg CD6 160mg

It worked for me! :) x


----------



## USMC Wifey

xMissxZoiex said:


> Yep i was first Cycle on it, i gradually increased it CD2 i had just 40mg CD3 80mg CD4 120mg CD5 160mg CD6 160mg
> 
> It worked for me! :) x

I did the same thing increasing and used some preseed last night...Hope it works for me :hugs:

HUGE CONGRATS ON THAT BFP HUN !!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

USMC Wifey said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Yep i was first Cycle on it, i gradually increased it CD2 i had just 40mg CD3 80mg CD4 120mg CD5 160mg CD6 160mg
> 
> It worked for me! :) x
> 
> I did the same thing increasing and used some preseed last night...Hope it works for me :hugs:
> 
> HUGE CONGRATS ON THAT BFP HUN !!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!, I used Conceive + for the first time aswell that lube is good stuff


----------



## poppy666

Can i ask did you bd every other day or do it differently? lol what a question :blush:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We didnt really do any plan but every day from CD18 - CD21 (I Ov'd CD20) and any other times were just for fun :haha:


----------



## poppy666

Thanks for that xMissxZoiex.. im on it :haha: have a healthy 8mths sweetie :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you very much!, I hope you catch that eggy this time and come join us in the first tri! x


----------



## AG75

I'm on CD8 and took my last dose of 160mgs of Soy Iso last night. Have a box of OPKs ready and am gonna wait until CD10 to start testing. 
Fingers crossed for everyone! It's so encouraging to see a couple people in here have success with it.


----------



## Danniii

Congratulations MissZoie!!! That's fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Gurlsan

Good Luck AG75... Soy Isoflavones helped me ovulate 2 days earlier than usual and got me my BFP the first month. I truly believe in it.


----------



## AG75

Thanks! I usually ovulate on day 14 anyway but I'm hoping it can create a stronger egg, if that's at all possible. I have endo and am concerned about the peritoneal fluid toxicity stuff, so I'm hopping a hearty egg will be the trick :) I'll try anything!


----------



## inkdchick

xmisszoiex CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## AmorT

Congrats everyone who has gotten their :bfp:


----------



## GillAwaiting

Does anyone know where to get this in Ireland? The Holland and Barrett website says they do some but they are a whopping 750mg!! That sounds like too much of a punch. Sona dont do them in their range. Tescos near me only do very basic vitamins and cough bottles. Im hoping its not one of those things that cannot be gotten in the South. Might need a trip to Newry..


----------



## poppy666

GillAwaiting said:


> Does anyone know where to get this in Ireland? The Holland and Barrett website says they do some but they are a whopping 750mg!! That sounds like too much of a punch. Sona dont do them in their range. Tescos near me only do very basic vitamins and cough bottles. Im hoping its not one of those things that cannot be gotten in the South. Might need a trip to Newry..

Holland & Barretts only have 23mg of Soy in the rest is other ingredients.... I got mine from Tesco's ( yellow lid) thats got 40mg of Soy, i take 4 tablets a night 160mg but just upped my last 2 days to 200mg :hugs:. A lot of ladies use the Tesco one's so if you can get them your good to go :thumbup:


----------



## GillAwaiting

poppy666 said:


> GillAwaiting said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to get this in Ireland? The Holland and Barrett website says they do some but they are a whopping 750mg!! That sounds like too much of a punch. Sona dont do them in their range. Tescos near me only do very basic vitamins and cough bottles. Im hoping its not one of those things that cannot be gotten in the South. Might need a trip to Newry..
> 
> Holland & Barretts only have 23mg of Soy in the rest is other ingredients.... I got mine from Tesco's ( yellow lid) thats got 40mg of Soy, i take 4 tablets a night 160mg but just upped my last 2 days to 200mg :hugs:. A lot of ladies use the Tesco one's so if you can get them your good to go :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Poppy. I will take a look at my Tescos and hope they have them! I was going to make a beeline for Holland and Barrett but they are not so close so will try Tescos first. Im on cycle day 8, so will check back on you to see how you are getting on! Im currently taking Vitamin B complex which has had a dramatic result on me. Some good and some bad. Im going to finish out this cycle and see what happens. GOOD LUCK :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

GillAwaiting said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GillAwaiting said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to get this in Ireland? The Holland and Barrett website says they do some but they are a whopping 750mg!! That sounds like too much of a punch. Sona dont do them in their range. Tescos near me only do very basic vitamins and cough bottles. Im hoping its not one of those things that cannot be gotten in the South. Might need a trip to Newry..
> 
> Holland & Barretts only have 23mg of Soy in the rest is other ingredients.... I got mine from Tesco's ( yellow lid) thats got 40mg of Soy, i take 4 tablets a night 160mg but just upped my last 2 days to 200mg :hugs:. A lot of ladies use the Tesco one's so if you can get them your good to go :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Poppy. I will take a look at my Tescos and hope they have them! I was going to make a beeline for Holland and Barrett but they are not so close so will try Tescos first. Im on cycle day 8, so will check back on you to see how you are getting on! Im currently taking Vitamin B complex which has had a dramatic result on me. Some good and some bad. Im going to finish out this cycle and see what happens. GOOD LUCK :thumbup:Click to expand...

Do you take B12 too with Vit B or am i getting that wrong? lol im still learning n didnt think id even be taking tablets :dohh: good luck to you too sweetie, hope you manage to get some or i be sending you some over :hugs:


----------



## 4Sadi

I've taken it on different days for 4 cycles. No bfp, but it did regulate my cycle to a much more "normal" time. It makes me extremely moody and gives me killer headaches. I found that 80-120mg's cd 4-8 has worked best for me. I have started lower doses on cd 4, 5 and 6 then on 7 and 8 up it by 1 pill (40mg) so if I was doing 120mg I'd end on 160mg. No bfp yet tho. :( I didn't take it this cycle and instead trying EPO to help with CM. Debating whether or not to try taking ONE dose of soy today though. will keep you posted.

Congrats on BFP's as well as those it at least regulates so you don't have long cycles. :)


----------



## MrsMatt

GillAwaiting said:


> Does anyone know where to get this in Ireland? The Holland and Barrett website says they do some but they are a whopping 750mg!! That sounds like too much of a punch. Sona dont do them in their range. Tescos near me only do very basic vitamins and cough bottles. Im hoping its not one of those things that cannot be gotten in the South. Might need a trip to Newry..

I doubt that's ACTIVE isflavones babe though. Mine from Nature's Best (online) are 1000mg on the front... but it's 100mg active isoflavones (the bit "wot does the business") so do check that.

On offer at mo at nature's best & they have big pot sizes too :):kiss:


----------



## GillAwaiting

MrsMatt said:


> GillAwaiting said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where to get this in Ireland? The Holland and Barrett website says they do some but they are a whopping 750mg!! That sounds like too much of a punch. Sona dont do them in their range. Tescos near me only do very basic vitamins and cough bottles. Im hoping its not one of those things that cannot be gotten in the South. Might need a trip to Newry..
> 
> I doubt that's ACTIVE isflavones babe though. Mine from Nature's Best (online) are 1000mg on the front... but it's 100mg active isoflavones (the bit "wot does the business") so do check that.
> 
> On offer at mo at nature's best & they have big pot sizes too :):kiss:Click to expand...

:dohh: AAAAHHH. Well that sheds some light on that! I really need to be looking at the entire packaging then. Maybe if I call the shop up the girl will read out the packaging to me :thumbup:

Many thanks!!


----------



## GillAwaiting

4Sadi said:


> I've taken it on different days for 4 cycles. No bfp, but it did regulate my cycle to a much more "normal" time. It makes me extremely moody and gives me killer headaches. I found that 80-120mg's cd 4-8 has worked best for me. I have started lower doses on cd 4, 5 and 6 then on 7 and 8 up it by 1 pill (40mg) so if I was doing 120mg I'd end on 160mg. No bfp yet tho. :( I didn't take it this cycle and instead trying EPO to help with CM. Debating whether or not to try taking ONE dose of soy today though. will keep you posted.
> 
> Congrats on BFP's as well as those it at least regulates so you don't have long cycles. :)


What's 'EPO'???:shrug:


----------



## MrsMatt

evening primrose oil :)


----------



## GillAwaiting

MrsMatt said:


> evening primrose oil :)

:headspin::headspin: And there I was thinking to myself, there was some other new wonderful thing out there that I hadn't heard of! Whoops!! Let us know how that goes though. Haven't been down that road yet. It's on the list...

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## roopachoo

Just to update the Soy worked for me :bfp: on first cycle using it! AF was due today but temps are still up (big sigh of relief) and all looks good down there and test lines getting darker (I POAS everyday) :af:

I took the Tesco brand- 40mg to so easier to measure out dose. GillA they're doing 3 for 2 so you can get your Soy, EPO and something else for naught!

Good luck to all the Soy Gals!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations roopachoo :happydance: how much did you take daily? xx


----------



## Gurlsan

Congratulations roopachoo.. How long were you TTC? I was trying for 3yrs, and the cycle I took the Soy.. I got my BFP. I wish I would have found out sooner about this stuff. :happydance:


----------



## roopachoo

Thank God I found B&B and found out about soy - tried it on my first proper cycle after implanon removal otherwise who knows how long it would've taken. Congratulations to you too! We have soy beans!

copied from another post:

hey poppy66, I knew that I ovulated on my own so I didn't take the full whack dosage

CD3- 80mg, CD4- 80mg, CD5- 100mg, CD6- 120mg, CD7-160mg

I planned to take only 140mg on CD7 but it was Friday night and I'd had a few glasses of wine and thought what the hey! Glad I did now for that extra little boost. Increasing the dosage works better I think (thanks RhiannonBaby) as it mimics gradually increasing oestrogen levels in a normal cycle.


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Wow Many Congrats Roopachoo, really pleased for you:hugs:

Hoping the soy works for us all, got some pains going on down in my ovaries today, but OPK's still neg, due to O monday but have a feeling it's gonna come a little earlier


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls

Some of you know me from the B-complex threads, as I've been taking B-vits for one cycle, but I'm now looking at other options as well to increase my chances of making a sticky bean. A quick history: I have a DS of 22 months and have been TTC again since January with one confirmed chemical pregnancy the cycle before last (and at least two other suspected ones). I suspect a short luteal phase and low progesterone levels and I never get very dark lines on OPKs, although I definitely ovulate. After the :witch: came this month, I felt particularly down. I'm beginning to worry that I won't be able to make a brother or sister for my little boy, although I know that getting all screwed up about it is the worst thing I can do. 

Is it too late for me to take soy isoflavones this month, girls? If I rush to pick them up in the morning, I can start from CD4. Also, what dose do you recommend for someone like me, who ovulates, but not strongly? Thanks in advance, girls.

By the way, Roopachoo. I am sooo excited by your news. If you are getting gradually stronger and darker lines on your tests and your temps are still up, I reckon that this is the cycle for you! :hugs: You really deserve it! On my 'chemical' cycle, the opposite happened (lighter lines and falling temps). I remember that the test lines were dark and strong when pregnant with my DS.

Minky

:dust: to everyone here.
:dust:


----------



## poppy666

Latest day to start Soy from some ladies ive seen is (cd 5-9) you will produce a stronger ovulation with a more mature egg, but everyone just estimates what dosage to try for that cycle, be it 40mg up to 200mg (max dose)

I cant advice more than that sorry as this is my 1st cycle trying the Soy, but wish you luck sweetie :hugs:

Tesco's do them 40mg per tablet x

PS Take them before you go to bed is best x


----------



## minkysouth1

Thanks poppy, I'm glad it's not too late this cycle! I'll be off to Tesco in the morning. Good luck with your first Soy cycle! FX for you. What dose are you taking?

I've just been doing a bit of general research and people seem to take soy on days 3-7 or 5-9. Does anyone know why women don't take it on CD 4-8? I will wait one more day if that is a better idea, but I just wondered why day 4 isn't seen as a good starting time. 

Thanks girls,

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

Hi Minky i think its more because its a natural substitute for Clomid and has the same effect so everyone takes the same dosage as Clomid users, would be the logical explaination or the only one i can see.

If you take the Soy early (say cd 2-5) you will have more follicles, releasing more eggs. If you take it later, (say cd 5-9) you will produce a stronger ovulation with a more mature egg.

Dont know why a lot of women take on CD3-7 i just went with the CD2-6 if im at risk of twins then im not complaining :0)

I took 160mg first 3 days then upped it to 200mg for last 2 days, have had no side effects apart from my af was a few days longer than the 3-4 days i have regular, but thats not a bad thing, with what ive researched its better to have a longer menstration than a short one.

Must admit i was hesitant on first night of taking them, but thats more the fear of the unknown taking tablets, but they dont do any harm i was just being wary & ive finished my Soy for this cycle so fx it works x

Loads of :dust::dust::dust: to sweetie and let me know what you decide and how your getting on with them x


----------



## minkysouth1

I will certainly keep you informed of my progress, Poppy. I'll be really interested to see how you get on, so good luck again! 

I think I will start tomorrow (CD 4) with 80mg and then increase it to 120mg after a couple of days, as some of the girls seem to think staggering your dose recreates the way your body naturally produces the hormone (when it works properly!!!!). I am feeling excited and happy for the first time in ages: I will believe! 

I am going to go to see an acupuncturist as well as taking the soy cos I need to relax about this whole thing. I am not joking though when I say that nearly all of my friends are either pregnant or have given birth in the last few months. My 4 oldest school friends are all expecting number 2 at Christmas / New Year, so when we meet up, I feel like the odd one out. None of them took longer than 3 months to conceive. I am pleased for them, but will be happier if I can join them! That's not all... I went to an antenatal NCT class before my DS was born and I am now the only one out of the eight girls who isn't either pregnant or a mother again. :cry: I found out about the most recent NCT pregnancy on Tuesday, the day my :witch: started. I'm sick of people asking me whether I am going to have another baby too!!!!

Sorry. Rant over! I realise I am lucky, because I have one beautiful boy, but I really don't want him to be an only child. I am one of four and loved growing up in a big family.

Anyway, all the best, Soy girls. :dust: Each time I see a BnB :bfp:, it feels like all the rest of us are one step closer too. Sorry again for ranting. I will be as positive as our future test sticks from now on.

Minky XX


----------



## poppy666

Awww sweetie its good to rant sometimes and can understand how you feel if everyone around you especially your friends are either pregnant or had another little one, you wouldnt be human if it didnt upset you, but you will have another LO and fx you get your BFP before Christmas ( ive made it my mission to get mine by then) Just trying to keep PMA going which at times is hard.

Big :hug:

Forgot to ask do you use OPKs? only asking because whilst taking Soy it may or may not bring your ovulation day forward a few days...


----------



## GillAwaiting

Does anyone here know if vitamin B complex brings your ovulation forward (brought mine forward 3 days) and then you start taking the soy, will your ovulation come forward even more?:wacko:

Anyone tried it in that succession?

Im due to ovulate in a few days and will wait then to see if I have spotting again on B.vit. Soy is the next step for start of next cycle but dont know if good idea staying on b.vit if soy is going to take ovulation forward anymore.

What do you guys think?
:bike:


----------



## starz

Hi All
First month October Soy Isovlavones cd's 3-7
Im on CD 14 Opk positive Today CD14 I normally get a positive on cd15. One day early for me.
Good Luck Everyone


----------



## roopachoo

Daisys_mummy said:


> Wow Many Congrats Roopachoo, really pleased for you:hugs:
> 
> Hoping the soy works for us all, got some pains going on down in my ovaries today, but OPK's still neg, due to O monday but have a feeling it's gonna come a little earlier

Thanks Daisys mummy x great sign if you can feel yr ovaries twinging- exactly what I had but I really didn't expect it to move my O up as much as it did- so make sure you're on strict OPK duty now! 

I OPK'd with the cheap IC OPKs twice everyday form CD9 at 12pm and then 8pm to make sure I didn't miss it. Once I got a faint line I confirmed it with smiley Clearblue OPKs and then just went for it like a woman possessed till 2dpo.

FX'd for you, hope soy brings you a little bean xx


----------



## roopachoo

minkysouth1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Some of you know me from the B-complex threads, as I've been taking B-vits for one cycle, but I'm now looking at other options as well to increase my chances of making a sticky bean. A quick history: I have a DS of 22 months and have been TTC again since January with one confirmed chemical pregnancy the cycle before last (and at least two other suspected ones). I suspect a short luteal phase and low progesterone levels and I never get very dark lines on OPKs, although I definitely ovulate. After the :witch: came this month, I felt particularly down. I'm beginning to worry that I won't be able to make a brother or sister for my little boy, although I know that getting all screwed up about it is the worst thing I can do.
> 
> Is it too late for me to take soy isoflavones this month, girls? If I rush to pick them up in the morning, I can start from CD4. Also, what dose do you recommend for someone like me, who ovulates, but not strongly? Thanks in advance, girls.
> 
> By the way, Roopachoo. I am sooo excited by your news. If you are getting gradually stronger and darker lines on your tests and your temps are still up, I reckon that this is the cycle for you! :hugs: You really deserve it! On my 'chemical' cycle, the opposite happened (lighter lines and falling temps). I remember that the test lines were dark and strong when pregnant with my DS.
> 
> Minky
> 
> :dust: to everyone here.
> :dust:

Thanks so much Minky. Rush to Tesco tommorrow and get your soy. If you already O on yr own but don't get dark OPKs (like me) I'd start on a low dose (say 80mg) and then slowly increase your doasge over the 5 day period and get a nice blast on the last day taking it. And yes, do take at night. I really think this will help set up a strong follicle that will go on to produce good amounts of progesterone in your LP fx.

Really, don't worry about it, sit back and the let the soy do its work and be excited as you feel your ovaries twinge in the knowledge that you're making a super strong bean.

Really excited for you xx make sure you update us on how it's all going! GL and lots of :dust: xx


----------



## roopachoo

GillAwaiting said:


> Does anyone here know if vitamin B complex brings your ovulation forward (brought mine forward 3 days) and then you start taking the soy, will your ovulation come forward even more?:wacko:
> 
> Anyone tried it in that succession?
> 
> Im due to ovulate in a few days and will wait then to see if I have spotting again on B.vit. Soy is the next step for start of next cycle but dont know if good idea staying on b.vit if soy is going to take ovulation forward anymore.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> :bike:

Oh I don't know about that... I took both the B Vits and the Soy so maybe that's why I had such a big leap forward in O? Or maybe my late O was due to the implanon that I just had out that cycle. :shrug:

But if you take the later dose of soy (3-7 or 5-9) you're going to get a mature egg so no worry about ovulating an egg that's not ready. As both soy (well the later dosage) and B vits work to help egg quality in different ways (and therefore a healthy LP) I don't think ovulating too early will be an issue. If it makes you ovulate before CD10, then this might be a problem.


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Awww sweetie its good to rant sometimes and can understand how you feel if everyone around you especially your friends are either pregnant or had another little one, you wouldnt be human if it didnt upset you, but you will have another LO and fx you get your BFP before Christmas ( ive made it my mission to get mine by then) Just trying to keep PMA going which at times is hard.
> 
> Big :hug:
> 
> Forgot to ask do you use OPKs? only asking because whilst taking Soy it may or may not bring your ovulation day forward a few days...


Yes, I've actually just ordered another load of those cheapie 'First Step' OPKs, so I can test like mad and not miss my surge. Thanks for your comments. Lets hope we both get the best Christmas present of all! :dust: I've never wanted so desperately to miss out on a festive tipple!
:hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

Thanks, Roopachoo. :hugs: Yes, I'm looking forward to the twinging, but looking forward to :bfp: more! Think I was already 'pinging' a little with the B-vits, but obviously not enough. I ovulated about day 23 last cycle (the latest ever), probably due to the chemical pregnancy, so no wonder my over-mature egg didn't do anything. Better luck this time.

They didn't have any of the Tesco soya this morning (must have been a run on them :wacko:), so have got something called 'Ymea' instead which has 50mg per tablet (plus Evening Primrose, vit B, calcium and iodine). The packet says it is for menopause and slimming??? :shrug: I hope that these 'extras' will be ok in combination with the soya and B-vits. Will start tonight with 100mg for 3 days and then maybe 150mg for last 2 days. Is it true that you shouldn't take Agnus Castus alongside Soya?

:dust: to you all. Good luck Gillawaiting - I notice you're popping B-vits and Soya like me for a real boost.

Minky


----------



## roopachoo

minkysouth1 said:


> Thanks, Roopachoo. :hugs: Yes, I'm looking forward to the twinging, but looking forward to :bfp: more! Think I was already 'pinging' a little with the B-vits, but obviously not enough. I ovulated about day 23 last cycle (the latest ever), probably due to the chemical pregnancy, so no wonder my over-mature egg didn't do anything. Better luck this time.
> 
> They didn't have any of the Tesco soya this morning (must have been a run on them :wacko:), so have got something called 'Ymea' instead which has 50mg per tablet (plus Evening Primrose, vit B, calcium and iodine). The packet says it is for menopause and slimming??? :shrug: I hope that these 'extras' will be ok in combination with the soya and B-vits. Will start tonight with 100mg for 3 days and then maybe 150mg for last 2 days. Is it true that you shouldn't take Agnus Castus alongside Soya?
> 
> :dust: to you all. Good luck Gillawaiting - I notice you're popping B-vits and Soya like me for a real boost.
> 
> Minky

MINKY ALERT!!!

Minky just checked the Ymea content on their webpage as had a feeling that it may not be 50mg 'pure' isoflavone content. 

So 50mg provides = Ymea provides 17.2mg of natural isoflavones per capsule (from website). A lot of girls had this same issue earlier on in the thread, so you'll have to pop 6 capsules to get 103.2mg. Don't worry about the extra added ingredients- EPO is fine before O.

Only the big Tescos stock the soy- my small local one didn't carry it.

Good luck!


----------



## Daisys_mummy

Girls I have a question?

I've started taking 120mg of soy days 3-5 and 160mg soy days 6 and 7, yesterday (cd9) i started spotting still spotting today (cd10), and opk's are neg so far, I've never spotted through my cycle and havn't a clue whats going on:shrug:

Any ideas?


----------



## GillAwaiting

Daisys_mummy said:


> Girls I have a question?
> 
> I've started taking 120mg of soy days 3-5 and 160mg soy days 6 and 7, yesterday (cd9) i started spotting still spotting today (cd10), and opk's are neg so far, I've never spotted through my cycle and havn't a clue whats going on:shrug:
> 
> Any ideas?

Im sorry I have no idea.:dohh: But definitely interested in this. It sounds like the soy is having dramatic results. Keep us posted.

Gill


----------



## GillAwaiting

Folks, anyone got any info on this? I went to Holland & Barrett today. Picked up something called 'Estro Balance'. Each pill has 

Vit E 20mg
Vit B1 2mg
Vit B2 2mg
Niacin 20mg
Vit B6 10mg
Folic Acid 400mg
Vit B12 6ug
calcium 150mg
Selenium 70ug
Boron 1.5mg
Soya isoflavones 55mg
Black Cohosh Root 40mg

What do you guys think? This gonna poison me? :shrug:
Anyone tried this stuff?

Gill


----------



## poppy666

Oh dunno sweetie, but me personally wouldnt want to take all that at once? :shrug:


----------



## AmorT

Agree. Seems as it have to much other stuff in it.


----------



## roopachoo

Gill, the black cohosh is the worry in this supplement, I wouldn't take it. Do you have a big Tesco nearby?


----------



## starz

Hi All
First month October Soy Isovlavones Cd's 3-7 
Im on CD 15 Opk + Today I got a positive yesterday CD-14 I normally get a positive Lh on my cycle months on day CD-15.
So this Cycle 2 Opk + in a row.
Soy Isoflavones has changed my Cycle this month I have never had two Opk + Lh surges in a row in the time ive been TTC!

Good Luck Girls
:happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

Oh hun i wouldnt take that if that was me with that Black Cohosh in it, see if you can get to a big tesco and get their own make of Doy isoflavones they are 40mg each and seem to work for lots of ladies from cd3-7, good luck hun xx


----------



## GillAwaiting

Thanks guys, Im heading off to Tescos now but doubt very much they have what Im looking for. Their medicines selection is tiny! :( Think this could be a north of the border job. Anyone find any of the right stuff online? If I could order it somewhere that would be good. Now to find the receipt and hope Holland and Barrett take some of this stuff back !! Into the bin I go...!!!!


----------



## poppy666

GillAwaiting said:


> Thanks guys, Im heading off to Tescos now but doubt very much they have what Im looking for. Their medicines selection is tiny! :( Think this could be a north of the border job. Anyone find any of the right stuff online? If I could order it somewhere that would be good. Now to find the receipt and hope Holland and Barrett take some of this stuff back !! Into the bin I go...!!!!

There is a few places online sweetie x

https://abc-wholesale.amazonwebstor...g-Tabletsby-Natures-Bounty30/M/B000QU7G7O.htm

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Body-...5MLI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288463943&sr=8-5

https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/products/Soya-Isoflavones-1122.aspx?gclid=CL7lva-c-6QCFWf-2Aodi2-FjQ


----------



## roopachoo

GillAwaiting said:


> Into the bin I go...!!!!

heehee I'm always having to do that!


----------



## GillAwaiting

Many thanks guys. Poppy thanks for the links, I will get to work on those ASAP!! Went up to Tesco. No luck. Did get another cough bottle though (guafinesin) and more opk's. Oh I found the receipt for Holland & Barrett in the bin. This baby making stuff is a full time job :winkwink:

Seriously thanks again everybody. My poor dh thinks I've gone mental and it's good to know there are other women out there on the same track (even if it does lead to the asylum). 

Sleep tight! :sleep:


----------



## GillAwaiting

poppy666 said:


> GillAwaiting said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, Im heading off to Tescos now but doubt very much they have what Im looking for. Their medicines selection is tiny! :( Think this could be a north of the border job. Anyone find any of the right stuff online? If I could order it somewhere that would be good. Now to find the receipt and hope Holland and Barrett take some of this stuff back !! Into the bin I go...!!!!
> 
> There is a few places online sweetie x
> 
> https://abc-wholesale.amazonwebstor...g-Tabletsby-Natures-Bounty30/M/B000QU7G7O.htm
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Body-...5MLI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1288463943&sr=8-5
> 
> https://www.justvitamins.co.uk/products/Soya-Isoflavones-1122.aspx?gclid=CL7lva-c-6QCFWf-2Aodi2-FjQClick to expand...

HUGE THANK YOU!!!!!:flower:


----------



## Feelcrazy

Hi girls
hope you allow me to barge un on your thread
I have to take 8 pills to get my soy dose. Is that okay?
Will it not work since the pill dose is low?
What do you guys think?
Thanks in advance foe the replies
congrats on all your bfps and those still waiting!


----------



## minkysouth1

Feelcrazy said:


> Hi girls
> hope you allow me to barge un on your thread
> I have to take 8 pills to get my soy dose. Is that okay?
> Will it not work since the pill dose is low?
> What do you guys think?
> Thanks in advance foe the replies
> congrats on all your bfps and those still waiting!

Hi Feelcrazy

Which brand of pills are you taking? What information does it have on the box/jar about the amount of soya isoflavones in each pill?


----------



## minkysouth1

roopachoo said:


> GillAwaiting said:
> 
> 
> Into the bin I go...!!!!
> 
> heehee I'm always having to do that!Click to expand...

I know the feeling. I've got a whole stack of abandoned pill bottles! Does your Dolland and Barrett not stock soya isoflavones as a separate product, GillAwaiting? You should be able to exchange that for your other dodgy pills. I bought some from there, although the soya isoflavones dosage is relatively low (23mg), so you need to take 4 to 6 to get a decent effect. On the plus side, there are 120 pills in the jar, so running out won't be a problem. :haha:

Also, there's Tesco online delivery, if you need to get a shop in!

Minky x


----------



## loolindley

Hi ladies. 

I hope you dont mind me crashing your thread.

Im not completely out this month, but Im 11dpo, and just had my 3rd negaive test, and also a drop in my temps.
I O'd on cd18 this month, so I thought Id try soy isoflavones. Ive just been to tescos, and the only tablets with the soy iso's in were Vitabiotics Menapace tablets. Will these do? They only have 20mg of soy in, so I know I will need to take a few, but I didnt know if they were ok to take, and how many I should be taking.

Any advice for me would be gratefully accepted.

Good luck girls x


----------



## Feelcrazy

There called phyto soy and have 12 mg in each pill :0
so I've been taking a load of them!!! Is that ok?!

I'm getting very lotiony cm since I started them... Normal?


----------



## minkysouth1

Feelcrazy said:


> There called phyto soy and have 12 mg in each pill :0
> so I've been taking a load of them!!! Is that ok?!
> 
> I'm getting very lotiony cm since I started them... Normal?

I didn't want to leave you hanging on, so I thought I'd share what I know / believe.

I've just looked up 'Phyto Soy' and they don't seem to have anything but the soya isoflavones in them, which is a good sign. I wouldn't have thought there was any harm in taking a handful of these together judging by the ingredients list. Maybe some of the other girls could look Phyto Soy up too and give a second opinion? How many are you taking? People seem to recommend gradually increasing your dose over the 5 day 'course' - I'm going from 92 mg (days 1 & 2) to 120 mg (days 3 & 4) to 160 mg (day 5). 

Not sure about the cm - I'm only on CD 6 at the moment and it's too early to tell in my case. I read somewhere on the thread that Soya Isoflavones may affect the consistency of your cm, so some girls combine them with EPO to help create EWCM or use a sperm-friendly lube like Preseed.

I hope that's helpful.

Good luck and :dust:

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

loolindley said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I hope you dont mind me crashing your thread.
> 
> Im not completely out this month, but Im 11dpo, and just had my 3rd negaive test, and also a drop in my temps.
> I O'd on cd18 this month, so I thought Id try soy isoflavones. Ive just been to tescos, and the only tablets with the soy iso's in were Vitabiotics Menapace tablets. Will these do? They only have 20mg of soy in, so I know I will need to take a few, but I didnt know if they were ok to take, and how many I should be taking.
> 
> Any advice for me would be gratefully accepted.
> 
> Good luck girls x

Hi loolindley

I've just looked up the ingredients of Menapace and it's a long list! My instinct tells me that you'd be better searching around for pure soya isoflavones rather than taking a product with so many other ingredients. I don't think these pills would harm you if only taken for a few days (the B vits are helpful to reproductive health, for instance), but it wouldn't be the ideal. If you need to start straightaway to spark up those ovaries, this brand is certainly better than nothing. However, if you've got time to shop around and your local Tesco's is too small to stock their 40mg Soya Isoflavones, you could visit Holland and Barrett instead and pick up their brand. It only has 23mg of Soya Iso per tablet, but without all the added extras, so it is ok to take it in larger quantities. 

Hope that helps,

Minky


----------



## roopachoo

Just had a look Minky and FeelingCrazy, if it's:

https://www.greatestherbsonearth.com/nsp/phyto_soy.htm

then yes, appears to be 12mg per capsule with nothing else dodge added.

Lotion-like CM is good early on in cycle, once your lovely ripe follicle starts producing lots of oestrogen hopefully you'll get some of the good stuff- EWCM. I got the lesser version- watery cm, still fertile nevertheless, but threw in preseed, epo, grapefruit juice and robitussin just for good measure- and sealed the deal with oh so sexy soft cups!

I cannot say definitively but I read somewhere that soy does not dry up CM like clomid, and some doctors prescribe clomid 1-5 and then soy 6-10 to counteract the drying effects of the clomid.

Best of luck and fx :dust:


----------



## Feelcrazy

Minkys!!! Thank you for taking the time to do that! I guess flax and black something are in them also. One girl here said the black stuff Is bad to take while ttc 
so I got pure soy usoflavones and am happy I found them. So I took 100mg yesterday and 120mg today. I also have heard it's good to increase grandually. I'm on cd 8. Unfortunatley I started taking them too late :( hoping it still works :)
I usually ovulate cd 23
so here's to soy bfps for all of us!!!!
Good luck
thanks again minksy!


----------



## roopachoo

minkysouth1 said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I hope you dont mind me crashing your thread.
> 
> Im not completely out this month, but Im 11dpo, and just had my 3rd negaive test, and also a drop in my temps.
> I O'd on cd18 this month, so I thought Id try soy isoflavones. Ive just been to tescos, and the only tablets with the soy iso's in were Vitabiotics Menapace tablets. Will these do? They only have 20mg of soy in, so I know I will need to take a few, but I didnt know if they were ok to take, and how many I should be taking.
> 
> Any advice for me would be gratefully accepted.
> 
> Good luck girls x
> 
> Hi loolindley
> 
> I've just looked up the ingredients of Menapace and it's a long list! My instinct tells me that you'd be better searching around for pure soya isoflavones rather than taking a product with so many other ingredients. I don't think these pills would harm you if only taken for a few days (the B vits are helpful to reproductive health, for instance), but it wouldn't be the ideal. If you need to start straightaway to spark up those ovaries, this brand is certainly better than nothing. However, if you've got time to shop around and your local Tesco's is too small to stock their 40mg Soya Isoflavones, you could visit Holland and Barrett instead and pick up their brand. It only has 23mg of Soya Iso per tablet, but without all the added extras, so it is ok to take it in larger quantities.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> MinkyClick to expand...

Hey I just had a look too, if it's this version:

https://www.boots.com/en/Menopace-Plus-56-tablets-2-x-28-dual-pack-_1221/

then there's 2 different capsules in the pack. You want the *Active Botanical Tablet* which has a 100mg soy content and *not the actual Menopace Tablet*

Active Botanical Tablet: Soy isoflavone extract 100mg, Sage Extract 250 mg, Green tea extract (standardised extract 55% polyphenols) 50 mg, Flaxseed Lignans (Standardised SDG 20%) 50mg.

The extra stuff in here should be fine.

Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Feelcrazy

Roopachio!!! Thanks for all the great info. I also have preseed. Sooo let's hope I have the same luck as you!!! Congrats on your little baby!!! :)


----------



## Feelcrazy

What are soft cups and how can I get some? Lol


----------



## roopachoo

Feelcrazy said:


> What are soft cups and how can I get some? Lol

They help keep the spermies inside you, originally used as menstrual cups for periods. 

Have a read of the first page:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/285667-get-use-soft-cups.html

Maybe TMI alert... I used them for all BD once I got a positive OPK. The first few days after +OPK, when I used to take them out they'd be empty, but I guess after ovulation there'd be quite a bit of fluid (semen) in there meaning that my cervix had closed for business! Also I really dramatically noticed the change in cervical position when trying to insert after ovulation as there was not as much 'space' compared to before O. So a good cross indicator too to figure out if you have O'd. I still bd'd for two days after O just to be sure, in the event that a second egg is released, this usually happens 24hrs after the first.

Have fun!


----------



## inkdchick

Morning girls 1st Nov how are we all xx


----------



## Gurlsan

roopachoo said:


> Feelcrazy said:
> 
> 
> What are soft cups and how can I get some? Lol
> 
> They help keep the spermies inside you, originally used as menstrual cups for periods.
> 
> Have a read of the first page:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/285667-get-use-soft-cups.html
> 
> Maybe TMI alert... I used them for all BD once I got a positive OPK. The first few days after +OPK, when I used to take them out they'd be empty, but I guess after ovulation there'd be quite a bit of fluid (semen) in there meaning that my cervix had closed for business! Also I really dramatically noticed the change in cervical position when trying to insert after ovulation as there was not as much 'space' compared to before O. So a good cross indicator too to figure out if you have O'd. I still bd'd for two days after O just to be sure, in the event that a second egg is released, this usually happens 24hrs after the first.
> 
> Have fun!Click to expand...

I started putting some preseed in my softcups the last 2 cycles to give the spermies an extra little help.


----------



## AmorT

inkdchick said:


> Morning girls 1st Nov how are we all xx


I'm doing good - feeling good Happy November everyone.


----------



## Danniii

Happy November!!


----------



## loolindley

roopachoo said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I hope you dont mind me crashing your thread.
> 
> Im not completely out this month, but Im 11dpo, and just had my 3rd negaive test, and also a drop in my temps.
> I O'd on cd18 this month, so I thought Id try soy isoflavones. Ive just been to tescos, and the only tablets with the soy iso's in were Vitabiotics Menapace tablets. Will these do? They only have 20mg of soy in, so I know I will need to take a few, but I didnt know if they were ok to take, and how many I should be taking.
> 
> Any advice for me would be gratefully accepted.
> 
> Good luck girls x
> 
> Hi loolindley
> 
> I've just looked up the ingredients of Menapace and it's a long list! My instinct tells me that you'd be better searching around for pure soya isoflavones rather than taking a product with so many other ingredients. I don't think these pills would harm you if only taken for a few days (the B vits are helpful to reproductive health, for instance), but it wouldn't be the ideal. If you need to start straightaway to spark up those ovaries, this brand is certainly better than nothing. However, if you've got time to shop around and your local Tesco's is too small to stock their 40mg Soya Isoflavones, you could visit Holland and Barrett instead and pick up their brand. It only has 23mg of Soya Iso per tablet, but without all the added extras, so it is ok to take it in larger quantities.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> MinkyClick to expand...
> 
> Hey I just had a look too, if it's this version:
> 
> https://www.boots.com/en/Menopace-Plus-56-tablets-2-x-28-dual-pack-_1221/
> 
> then there's 2 different capsules in the pack. You want the *Active Botanical Tablet* which has a 100mg soy content and *not the actual Menopace Tablet*
> 
> Active Botanical Tablet: Soy isoflavone extract 100mg, Sage Extract 250 mg, Green tea extract (standardised extract 55% polyphenols) 50 mg, Flaxseed Lignans (Standardised SDG 20%) 50mg.
> 
> The extra stuff in here should be fine.
> 
> Best of luck! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you so much ladies. That was really good of you to take the time, to do that.
Unfortunately mine are the normal ones, not the duel pack ones.
I think AF has arrived today (dont ask........shes come in a different guise!), but if thats the case, I'll need to start taking the soy from Wed, I think, and as I live out in the sticks, there is no way of me getting plain soy iso's in time. So make the bets of a bad situation, and I'll take the menopause tablets (it feels so strange saying that...Im only 28!!!).

The tabs have 20mg of soy isoflavone extract, and there are 30 in the box, so should I take 6 each day, to give myself 100mg, or change the dosage about? What do you reckon?

Thanks again.


----------



## loolindley

Just ordered some plain soy iso's 40mg off the internet. Fingers crossed they get here by Wednesday! What dosage do you recommend?


----------



## inkdchick

if this is your first time and you are not taking anything else with soy in then try 120mg (3 tablets @ 40mg each) from cd3.
If you are taking something with soy in then check the mg's on the other product and then take the tesco soy to make up to 120mg.
Good luck hun xx


----------



## GillAwaiting

roopachoo said:


> Just had a look Minky and FeelingCrazy, if it's:
> 
> https://www.greatestherbsonearth.com/nsp/phyto_soy.htm
> 
> then yes, appears to be 12mg per capsule with nothing else dodge added.
> 
> Lotion-like CM is good early on in cycle, once your lovely ripe follicle starts producing lots of oestrogen hopefully you'll get some of the good stuff- EWCM. I got the lesser version- watery cm, still fertile nevertheless, but threw in preseed, epo, grapefruit juice and robitussin just for good measure- and sealed the deal with oh so sexy soft cups!
> 
> I cannot say definitively but I read somewhere that soy does not dry up CM like clomid, and some doctors prescribe clomid 1-5 and then soy 6-10 to counteract the drying effects of the clomid.
> 
> Best of luck and fx :dust:

Thanks for that info. Im just about to ov and no sign of ewcm :nope: but have the watery stuff. I drink good grapefruit juice all the time and Im taking robitussin and using preseed too. I hope I have as much luck as you have had!! Maybe the Soy next month added to the B Complex will work the magic. Thank you for staying on this thread and giving us your valuable info. :happydance:


----------



## minkysouth1

GillAwaiting said:


> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> Just had a look Minky and FeelingCrazy, if it's:
> 
> https://www.greatestherbsonearth.com/nsp/phyto_soy.htm
> 
> then yes, appears to be 12mg per capsule with nothing else dodge added.
> 
> Lotion-like CM is good early on in cycle, once your lovely ripe follicle starts producing lots of oestrogen hopefully you'll get some of the good stuff- EWCM. I got the lesser version- watery cm, still fertile nevertheless, but threw in preseed, epo, grapefruit juice and robitussin just for good measure- and sealed the deal with oh so sexy soft cups!
> 
> I cannot say definitively but I read somewhere that soy does not dry up CM like clomid, and some doctors prescribe clomid 1-5 and then soy 6-10 to counteract the drying effects of the clomid.
> 
> Best of luck and fx :dust:
> 
> Thanks for that info. Im just about to ov and no sign of ewcm :nope: but have the watery stuff. I drink good grapefruit juice all the time and Im taking robitussin and using preseed too. I hope I have as much luck as you have had!! Maybe the Soy next month added to the B Complex will work the magic. Thank you for staying on this thread and giving us your valuable info. :happydance:Click to expand...

Hi, GillAwaiting,

Not all women get lots of EWCM when they ovulated, but are still fertile. Evening Primrose Oil is supposed to be good to help generate more CM, so I'm taking that. You could try that too, but the preseed should help you with the CM problem regardless. Best of luck and FX for a :bfp:

Minky


----------



## minkysouth1

inkdchick said:


> if this is your first time and you are not taking anything else with soy in then try 120mg (3 tablets @ 40mg each) from cd3.
> If you are taking something with soy in then check the mg's on the other product and then take the tesco soy to make up to 120mg.
> Good luck hun xx

Hope this is the cycle for you, Inkdchick! FX :dust:


----------



## minkysouth1

loolindley said:


> Just ordered some plain soy iso's 40mg off the internet. Fingers crossed they get here by Wednesday! What dosage do you recommend?

There are no hard and fast rules for dosage - it depends whether or not you ovulate on your own anyway and what you feel comfortable with too. I took 92mg (CD4), 92mg (CD5), 120mg(CD6), 160mg(CD7) and I'm going to take 160mg today (CD8). I can already feel some twanging in my ovaries, so I hope that will be enough. 

Look at the start of the thread where most people list their soya dosage as well as whether or not they got a BFP. I used that as a guide in deciding what amount was good for me.

Good luck :thumbup:

Minky


----------



## loolindley

Thanks, thats really helpful. I only maybe O'd last month. I never got a positive OPK, but on day 18, I had the faintest of lines on one, and day 17, one patch of EWCM, so Im guessing I O'd on cd18. AF came on 12dpo, so could do with bringing things forward a little bit. I really hope this works


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls

My BBT reading this morning was a bit odd - I had a high temp spike at CD 8 (36.5 degrees C). I've also felt some slight ovary 'twanging' last night and this morning. Normally, my temperature is between 35.6 and 36 degrees pre-ovulation. It's my first month on the soya and I haven't even started using OPKs for this cycle yet. Surely I can't have ovulated already, around 9 days earlier than usual???? :wacko:

Have any of the girls experienced spikes with soya or B-vits (I'm on B100)? I can't believe it could be the sign of a cooked eggy at this stage! 

Minky


----------



## minkysouth1

loolindley said:


> Thanks, thats really helpful. I only maybe O'd last month. I never got a positive OPK, but on day 18, I had the faintest of lines on one, and day 17, one patch of EWCM, so Im guessing I O'd on cd18. AF came on 12dpo, so could do with bringing things forward a little bit. I really hope this works

Hey Loolindley

Do you chart your BBT? I picked up a Basal Body Temperature charting kit in Boots and it's been really useful as a way of confirming when and if I have ovulated (sustained high temperatures over a few days are a good indication). Like you, I have found OPK readings a bit uncertain, as my second line often isn't as dark as the first one. The BBT readings tell me for sure whether I have ovulated. Otherwise, we're at the :sex: non-stop until my next period is more or less upon me just to make sure (not that DH complains, the martyr that he is).

Minky


----------



## loolindley

Ha! True, thats the one part of tcc that my DOESN'T mind! All the rest of the vits, soy, pre seed, opk's and temping Im sure he can live without!
I have been temping. Last month I had a slow rise, but pre O, they were all over the place. I work shifts, so I cant always do them at the same time, or before I get out of bed.

The only 2nd line I got on my OPK last month was so faint you could barely see it, so either I missed my surge, or I didnt O and it was an evap. Trying to stay positive this month


----------



## poppy666

minkysouth1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> My BBT reading this morning was a bit odd - I had a high temp spike at CD 8 (36.5 degrees C). I've also felt some slight ovary 'twanging' last night and this morning. Normally, my temperature is between 35.6 and 36 degrees pre-ovulation. It's my first month on the soya and I haven't even started using OPKs for this cycle yet. Surely I can't have ovulated already, around 9 days earlier than usual???? :wacko:
> 
> Have any of the girls experienced spikes with soya or B-vits (I'm on B100)? I can't believe it could be the sign of a cooked eggy at this stage!
> 
> Minky

Im starting to think i ov early cos my temps going up n ive had some darkish blood in my ewcm on cd11 and today cd13 but not sure yet x


----------



## GillAwaiting

minkysouth1 said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, thats really helpful. I only maybe O'd last month. I never got a positive OPK, but on day 18, I had the faintest of lines on one, and day 17, one patch of EWCM, so Im guessing I O'd on cd18. AF came on 12dpo, so could do with bringing things forward a little bit. I really hope this works
> 
> Hey Loolindley
> 
> Do you chart your BBT? I picked up a Basal Body Temperature charting kit in Boots and it's been really useful as a way of confirming when and if I have ovulated (sustained high temperatures over a few days are a good indication). Like you, I have found OPK readings a bit uncertain, as my second line often isn't as dark as the first one. The BBT readings tell me for sure whether I have ovulated. Otherwise, we're at the :sex: non-stop until my next period is more or less upon me just to make sure (not that DH complains, the martyr that he is).
> 
> MinkyClick to expand...

:haha: Im just laughing at you and your DH. He must be worn out!! I dont think my DH knows whether he is coming or going these days from exhaustion. Nevermind, there's always next week to :sleep: 

If anyone has any good natural remedies for a blast of energy, shout now!! I'd love to hear them :winkwink:


----------



## inkdchick

well a quick remedy is a sugar hit the old faithful Mars bar normally works lol


----------



## roopachoo

Hey Minky, did you get a second temp spike? Which CD are you on? Gill do you temp?

I think you and Gill are synchronising because of time spent on this thread!!

:dust:

Oh Gill BTW, so I'm 5 weeks tom and have kept up with the B Vits and everything seems ok... touch wood. I keep POAS every morning to make sure the test line isn't fading... and I've since been reading in pregnancy nutrition books that an extra B Vit supplement is recommended? But if the B Vits do make you spot I'd prob wean off them after 5 weeks once implantation is fully completed.

:dust:


----------



## roopachoo

GillAwaiting said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, thats really helpful. I only maybe O'd last month. I never got a positive OPK, but on day 18, I had the faintest of lines on one, and day 17, one patch of EWCM, so Im guessing I O'd on cd18. AF came on 12dpo, so could do with bringing things forward a little bit. I really hope this works
> 
> Hey Loolindley
> 
> Do you chart your BBT? I picked up a Basal Body Temperature charting kit in Boots and it's been really useful as a way of confirming when and if I have ovulated (sustained high temperatures over a few days are a good indication). Like you, I have found OPK readings a bit uncertain, as my second line often isn't as dark as the first one. The BBT readings tell me for sure whether I have ovulated. Otherwise, we're at the :sex: non-stop until my next period is more or less upon me just to make sure (not that DH complains, the martyr that he is).
> 
> MinkyClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Im just laughing at you and your DH. He must be worn out!! I dont think my DH knows whether he is coming or going these days from exhaustion. Nevermind, there's always next week to :sleep:
> 
> If anyone has any good natural remedies for a blast of energy, shout now!! I'd love to hear them :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'd keep the DHs and their spermies fuelled up on lots of espressos!!


----------



## GillAwaiting

roopachoo said:


> GillAwaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, thats really helpful. I only maybe O'd last month. I never got a positive OPK, but on day 18, I had the faintest of lines on one, and day 17, one patch of EWCM, so Im guessing I O'd on cd18. AF came on 12dpo, so could do with bringing things forward a little bit. I really hope this works
> 
> Hey Loolindley
> 
> Do you chart your BBT? I picked up a Basal Body Temperature charting kit in Boots and it's been really useful as a way of confirming when and if I have ovulated (sustained high temperatures over a few days are a good indication). Like you, I have found OPK readings a bit uncertain, as my second line often isn't as dark as the first one. The BBT readings tell me for sure whether I have ovulated. Otherwise, we're at the :sex: non-stop until my next period is more or less upon me just to make sure (not that DH complains, the martyr that he is).
> 
> MinkyClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: Im just laughing at you and your DH. He must be worn out!! I dont think my DH knows whether he is coming or going these days from exhaustion. Nevermind, there's always next week to :sleep:
> 
> If anyone has any good natural remedies for a blast of energy, shout now!! I'd love to hear them :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd keep the DHs and their spermies fuelled up on lots of espressos!!Click to expand...

Ummmm I thought caffeine was bad? :nope: :coffee: Although at this point if someone told me drinking a bottle of fairy liquid would work, I'd prob try it. :cry:


----------



## inkdchick

morning Roo how are you today xx


----------



## roopachoo

Hey inkdchick! How are you doing love? I had to stop myself from lapping up DH's spilt red vino last night... :winkwink:

Gill- caffeine in the long term is bad for the little sprockets, but I always gave DH a double shot of espresso only before O time BDing- apparently they make them swim faster to the target! :spermy:

https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn4267-coffee-makes-sperm-speed-up.html

Although I've also heard that the pink grapefruit fairy liquid is quite good too lol! :winkwink:

On the night that I think we conceived, DH had came home late a little worse for wear from the bar (how romantic, I know). I filled the espresso maker (6 cups) and he drank the entire lot probably thinking it was normal strength coffee. I tell you BD that night felt like an eternity- I was so relieved when it was over!!!

After that BD week poor thing can't even look at espresso!! Two substance-abusing parents-to-be... :winkwink:


----------



## AmorT

Hey Ladies, how's everyone feeling ?


----------



## roopachoo

poppy666 said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> My BBT reading this morning was a bit odd - I had a high temp spike at CD 8 (36.5 degrees C). I've also felt some slight ovary 'twanging' last night and this morning. Normally, my temperature is between 35.6 and 36 degrees pre-ovulation. It's my first month on the soya and I haven't even started using OPKs for this cycle yet. Surely I can't have ovulated already, around 9 days earlier than usual???? :wacko:
> 
> Have any of the girls experienced spikes with soya or B-vits (I'm on B100)? I can't believe it could be the sign of a cooked eggy at this stage!
> 
> Minky
> 
> Im starting to think i ov early cos my temps going up n ive had some darkish blood in my ewcm on cd11 and today cd13 but not sure yet xClick to expand...

Oh poppy have you O'd ?? :dust:

Liking this simultaneous ovulating...


----------



## poppy666

I dont know what to think roopachoo think im losing the plot :haha: ive not had one positive opk yet, cd9 was the darkest but no where near the darkness of control line, im on cd15 :shrug: my temps up n down like a roller coaster n only ov pains i got was on cd11 about 5hrs after :sex: plus that day n cd13 ive had brownish CM :dohh:


----------



## roopachoo

so Ov pains CD11- 2 days after darkest OPK at CD9... could be it possibly?

But no clear sustained thermal shift? As long as you're getting the BD in tha's good. What day you usually O?

Such an adorable pic of you and bubs xx


----------



## roopachoo

Did you OPK on CD13? Maybe remnants of ovulation spotting from CD11??


----------



## poppy666

Yep OPK twice a day since cd9, cd11 wasnt a line on it at all, after that all been very faint and just done another same very faint. I usually ov cd13/14 but im sure i probz ov late sometimes. First time charting so getting use to it, but messed up yesterday as i woke at 5.30am got out of bed to feed LO went back to sleep then did my temp at 7.30 not sure if it would be an accurate reading :shrug:

Im ok just trying to chill n just wait for positive opk :dohh:

Thanks for the avatar comment sweetie :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

hi girls how are we this pm , i still think that you may have ov'd earlier this cycle hun just see how it goes xx


----------



## GillAwaiting

poppy666 said:


> Yep OPK twice a day since cd9, cd11 wasnt a line on it at all, after that all been very faint and just done another same very faint. I usually ov cd13/14 but im sure i probz ov late sometimes. First time charting so getting use to it, but messed up yesterday as i woke at 5.30am got out of bed to feed LO went back to sleep then did my temp at 7.30 not sure if it would be an accurate reading :shrug:
> 
> Im ok just trying to chill n just wait for positive opk :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for the avatar comment sweetie :hugs:

Hey Poppy, last mth I couldnt find a positive opk at all and I was testing around the clock. Did the 7 dpo blood test which confirmed I definitely did ovulate but I couldnt find that surge for love nor money. Maybe it was just superbrief!! Hope that helps a little..


----------



## GillAwaiting

roopachoo said:


> Hey inkdchick! How are you doing love? I had to stop myself from lapping up DH's spilt red vino last night... :winkwink:
> 
> Gill- caffeine in the long term is bad for the little sprockets, but I always gave DH a double shot of espresso only before O time BDing- apparently they make them swim faster to the target! :spermy:
> 
> https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn4267-coffee-makes-sperm-speed-up.html
> 
> Although I've also heard that the pink grapefruit fairy liquid is quite good too lol! :winkwink:
> 
> On the night that I think we conceived, DH had came home late a little worse for wear from the bar (how romantic, I know). I filled the espresso maker (6 cups) and he drank the entire lot probably thinking it was normal strength coffee. I tell you BD that night felt like an eternity- I was so relieved when it was over!!!
> 
> After that BD week poor thing can't even look at espresso!! Two substance-abusing parents-to-be... :winkwink:

:wohoo:Well there's a great tip if ever I heard one! Your poor dh will be forever having flash backs when he smells coffee. All good of course! I might lay off the hard stuff for a while, that fairy liquid really cleans out your insides. (yep you can slap me now, couldnt help it!) I think my dh's bits are going to fall off soon from all the wear and tear. :winkwink: Will keep some espresso handy for next month!


----------



## roopachoo

STEP AWAY FROM THE FAIRY!! Please DH bits don't fall off!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## poppy666

GillAwaiting said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Yep OPK twice a day since cd9, cd11 wasnt a line on it at all, after that all been very faint and just done another same very faint. I usually ov cd13/14 but im sure i probz ov late sometimes. First time charting so getting use to it, but messed up yesterday as i woke at 5.30am got out of bed to feed LO went back to sleep then did my temp at 7.30 not sure if it would be an accurate reading :shrug:
> 
> Im ok just trying to chill n just wait for positive opk :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for the avatar comment sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Hey Poppy, last mth I couldnt find a positive opk at all and I was testing around the clock. Did the 7 dpo blood test which confirmed I definitely did ovulate but I couldnt find that surge for love nor money. Maybe it was just superbrief!! Hope that helps a little..Click to expand...

Aww thanks and i hope so, but my chart isnt saying i have yet :dohh: lol fx anyways xx


----------



## AmorT

I'm doing great wishing next week get here already!!!

It's great to see alot more ladies are taking soy.


----------



## poppy666

I got my positive OPK today woooohooooo :happydance::happydance: FINALLY :haha: FX I ov now :)


----------



## GillAwaiting

poppy666 said:


> I got my positive OPK today woooohooooo :happydance::happydance: FINALLY :haha: FX I ov now :)

Good stuff!! :happydance:It's a hell of a relief isnt it! What day did it arrive on? How much of a difference did the soy make to it?:flower:


----------



## poppy666

Well i just tested about 3ish today & as you see below one strong positive lol, last time i got my surge on cd11... but im on cd16 today so now gotta wait n see if i ov as my temps on my chart havnt gone up that much :shrug:

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image007.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Folly

Evening lovely ladies, CD10 here and took my last soy dose yesterday so eagerly awaiting O day! I don't get signs of O normally (beyond being terribly grumpy!) so am interested to see if I get anything this month and if it moves it forward at all. Last month it was CD18 so aaaages away yet!

Love this thread, everyone seems so friendly!


----------



## poppy666

Hey Folly fx for you sweetie, keep us informed how you go xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hey Ladies I am hoping for some advice really, Just brought Holland and Barrett Soy Hoping to start this month as I have tried everything else and hoping to give this a go. When is it best to start? and how do you work out what days suit your cycle best? and how much should I take? and also how much do you know to take???? xx


----------



## poppy666

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hey Ladies I am hoping for some advice really, Just brought Holland and Barrett Soy Hoping to start this month as I have tried everything else and hoping to give this a go. When is it best to start? and how do you work out what days suit your cycle best? and how much should I take? and also how much do you know to take???? xx

Hiya sweetie, do you know Holland & Barretts only have 23mg of Soy in each tablet?

Everyone takes different doses and on different days I.E cd2-cd6, cd3-cd7, cd5-cd9 same with dosage 40mg's, 80mg's, 120mg's, 160mg's and 200mg's ( max)

If you take it on CD2-CD6 its ment to help you release more follicules, where if you take later a much stronger egg... Im sure someone will come on to give you more info as this is only my 1st month using it :thumbup:

Whatever dosage you decide if its a larger dose your going to be taking quite a lot of tablets with those being 23mg of Soy in them. I got mine from Tesco's they have 40mg's which is a bit easier x


----------



## MrsHowley81

Ok Thanks I will pick some up from Tesco's then so that will be a good start, That helps a little any way. xx


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Well i just tested about 3ish today & as you see below one strong positive lol, last time i got my surge on cd11... but im on cd16 today so now gotta wait n see if i ov as my temps on my chart havnt gone up that much :shrug:
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image007.jpg[/IMG]

Wow Poppy, that's one hell of a positive, girl! A good start for some serious baby-making. Good luck with it and FX. :dust: 

I've been flat-out at work the last few days so haven't had time to check into the thread. Hello to all and a hearty welcome to the new girls,

Minky xxx


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks Minky would look great as a BFP test dont you think :haha: How you doing sweety? x


----------



## minkysouth1

GillAwaiting said:


> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey inkdchick! How are you doing love? I had to stop myself from lapping up DH's spilt red vino last night... :winkwink:
> 
> Gill- caffeine in the long term is bad for the little sprockets, but I always gave DH a double shot of espresso only before O time BDing- apparently they make them swim faster to the target! :spermy:
> 
> https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn4267-coffee-makes-sperm-speed-up.html
> 
> Although I've also heard that the pink grapefruit fairy liquid is quite good too lol! :winkwink:
> 
> On the night that I think we conceived, DH had came home late a little worse for wear from the bar (how romantic, I know). I filled the espresso maker (6 cups) and he drank the entire lot probably thinking it was normal strength coffee. I tell you BD that night felt like an eternity- I was so relieved when it was over!!!
> 
> After that BD week poor thing can't even look at espresso!! Two substance-abusing parents-to-be... :winkwink:
> 
> :wohoo:Well there's a great tip if ever I heard one! Your poor dh will be forever having flash backs when he smells coffee. All good of course! I might lay off the hard stuff for a while, that fairy liquid really cleans out your insides. (yep you can slap me now, couldnt help it!) I think my dh's bits are going to fall off soon from all the wear and tear. :winkwink: Will keep some espresso handy for next month!Click to expand...

You know, my DH wonders if we go on this thread and just talk about the :sex: all day. I don't think these are the type of comments he had in mind... :rofl: Gonna go and make him a triple grapefruit espresso with a sprinkle of fairy....

Minky x


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Awww thanks Minky would look great as a BFP test dont you think :haha: How you doing sweety? x

Hey Poppy,

I think that ov stick would look great as a pregnancy test - just give it a couple of weeks, honey, and hopefully you'll be seeing double! XXX 

I'm on CD 11 now, so still waiting for the big OPK +++. My temperatures are a little higher this month, but I don't think I've ovulated, so I'm presuming it's the soya and B-vits doing their work,

:hugs: Minky


----------



## poppy666

My temps havnt been high at all yet, im waiting now to see how high they go to let me know when i ov this weekend, 1st month charting so dont really have a clue lol.

When do you usually get a + off your opks during your cycle? x


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> My temps havnt been high at all yet, im waiting now to see how high they go to let me know when i ov this weekend, 1st month charting so dont really have a clue lol.
> 
> When do you usually get a + off your opks during your cycle? x

My temps this month aren't really high, only 36.2-3 celsius, but they are a little bit higher than this time last month (35.8-9 celsius). I'm not really worried though, as long as I ovulate. I usually get mine about 17/18 dpo!

Good luck this wekend, Poppy!

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Minky :hugs:

Yes my temps been between 36.2-3 celsius too so will see if it rises much n im going to use another opk tomorrow afternoon see if its negative/positive. 

Right im off to bed before LO wakes me up for a feed, sleep well x


----------



## roopachoo

poppy666 said:


> Well i just tested about 3ish today & as you see below one strong positive lol, last time i got my surge on cd11... but im on cd16 today so now gotta wait n see if i ov as my temps on my chart havnt gone up that much :shrug:
> 
> [IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image007.jpg[/IMG]

Wow that's a beaut if I ever did see one!! Let the great BDing commence! Timed perfectly for the weekend...

Remind me what was your dosage/days for the soy was poppy? Seems like you were gearing up for O for a while... hopefully lovely strong eggy to catch lol

:dust:


----------



## poppy666

Hey roopachoo i know its even darker in real life :haha: I took from CD2-CD6 160mg for 1st 3 days then 200mg for last 2 :happydance:

Yep busy weekend lol thurseday, last night, tonight n tomorrow :dohh: My temp shot up today so im guessing i OV today sometime, quite crampy in the stomach today like af is ready to come, soooo come on eggy :hugs:


----------



## AmorT

Yesterday my temps we're 99.4 now today 98.8 :-(

and that is a strong line for a opk 

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## roopachoo

so quite a strong dose... and you ended Oing a bit later... 

Well that mutha of a dark line sure looks like a nice strong surge, which hopefully translates into nice healthy egg and corpus luteum for your LP! And temps up WOOHOO IT'S ON!!! :dust:


----------



## roopachoo

minkysouth1 said:
 

> You know, my DH wonders if we go on this thread and just talk about the :sex: all day. I don't think these are the type of comments he had in mind... :rofl: Gonna go and make him a triple grapefruit espresso with a sprinkle of fairy....
> 
> Minky x

:rofl: it's hilarious isn't it?!! Just give him his triple grapefruit espresso and tell him you were online telling all the girls about what a stud he is...


----------



## poppy666

Well here's todays OPK took at same time as yesterdays, what you think 2nd positive? x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image008.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image009.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Charisse28

Update for me. Still no AF on CD 60+. Thinking about going on Vitex and Fertilitea next cycle.


----------



## Gurlsan

Just wanted to share with you ladies that I had my first m/c on Wed at 5+6, it was tough and emotionally painful. I am thankful that I am a strong person, and was able to get past the emotional pain so fast. Now I just have to wait until the bleeding stops and wait for my first cycle so that I can start TTC again. I will use Soy again for my first cycle after the loss and hope I get another BFP.


----------



## AmorT

So sorry to hear that Gurlsan.


----------



## poppy666

Gurlsan said:


> Just wanted to share with you ladies that I had my first m/c on Wed at 5+6, it was tough and emotionally painful. I am thankful that I am a strong person, and was able to get past the emotional pain so fast. Now I just have to wait until the bleeding stops and wait for my first cycle so that I can start TTC again. I will use Soy again for my first cycle after the loss and hope I get another BFP.

Hope your ok sweetie :hug:


----------



## roopachoo

Oh I'm so sorry Gurlsan. Wishing you all the best for this cycle xx


----------



## minkysouth1

Gurlsan said:


> Just wanted to share with you ladies that I had my first m/c on Wed at 5+6, it was tough and emotionally painful. I am thankful that I am a strong person, and was able to get past the emotional pain so fast. Now I just have to wait until the bleeding stops and wait for my first cycle so that I can start TTC again. I will use Soy again for my first cycle after the loss and hope I get another BFP.

I'm really really sorry to hear that, Gurlsan. I totally understand how you must feel because I lost my little bean at 5 weeks at the beginning of October. I know that even a week or two after the BFP, the beginnings of an emotional attachment have already formed and it is tough to come to terms with m/c.

Your optimism will help you through this. Here's hoping we'll all be Soy bump buddies before too long! :hugs:

Minky X


----------



## GillAwaiting

Gurlsan said:


> Just wanted to share with you ladies that I had my first m/c on Wed at 5+6, it was tough and emotionally painful. I am thankful that I am a strong person, and was able to get past the emotional pain so fast. Now I just have to wait until the bleeding stops and wait for my first cycle so that I can start TTC again. I will use Soy again for my first cycle after the loss and hope I get another BFP.

Hope you are doing ok Gurlsan. That's really tough, god love ye. I lost one at 3 mths there at beginning of May. It took me a few weeks before I could even say the word and I had to write it down for people at work in case I burst into tears. It does get easier though. I keep telling myself it was meant to be that way and when :baby: finally does come, it will be treasured like the hope diamond. We women are made of strong stuff and you know now pregnancy is now possible (If I had a penny...) Let someone look after you for a while. Hope you feel a little better soon. :sleep: tight.


----------



## Gurlsan

I hope everyone is doing good.. Crossing my fingers for all you ladies to get BFP this lucky month of Nov. I hope to get my BFP again in December.. I'm surprisingly doing so much better, I just can't wait till this m/c is completely over and I can get back to TTC..


----------



## inkdchick

Gurlsan :hugs: hope you are ok and good PMA for next cycle hun good luck xxxx


----------



## Hoping1986

I hope you ladies dont mind me crashing in but I've been following the thread and maybe someone has advice for me...

I am 24 yrs old, been ttc for 5 YEARS with my husband. Always got reg 26 day cycles, but nothing was happening. Was too embarressed to see a specialist or even talk about it :nope: well a few months ago I saw a re and I have a 9.6 fsh and when I did an hsg the fluid only went through one tube correctly. After sending me to do all these labs the doc basically said to me "looks like you have POF and you will not be able to conceive, so see about IVF with someone else's eggs" I barely held back tears as I walked out of his office. I started doing my own research online and saw that taking DHEA is beneficial to high fsh. So I have been taking a low dosage. last month I did enough research on Soy Iso and liked what I saw. So as my AF came on monday (11/8) I started Soy on cd2 (100mg) so Im hoping that maybe this will be one of those "I tried for so long and BAM a miracle" lol


oh and in 2004 I did get pregnant with husband (he was just a bf back then) but my mom basically forced me into an abortion :cry:


----------



## inkdchick

i really hope that the soy works for you , it has worked for so many with a similar problem to yourself so i wish you all the very best and keep us all informed on how you get on good luck xx


----------



## minkysouth1

Hoping1986 said:


> I hope you ladies dont mind me crashing in but I've been following the thread and maybe someone has advice for me...
> 
> I am 24 yrs old, been ttc for 5 YEARS with my husband. Always got reg 26 day cycles, but nothing was happening. Was too embarressed to see a specialist or even talk about it :nope: well a few months ago I saw a re and I have a 9.6 fsh and when I did an hsg the fluid only went through one tube correctly. After sending me to do all these labs the doc basically said to me "looks like you have POF and you will not be able to conceive, so see about IVF with someone else's eggs" I barely held back tears as I walked out of his office. I started doing my own research online and saw that taking DHEA is beneficial to high fsh. So I have been taking a low dosage. last month I did enough research on Soy Iso and liked what I saw. So as my AF came on monday (11/8) I started Soy on cd2 (100mg) so Im hoping that maybe this will be one of those "I tried for so long and BAM a miracle" lol
> 
> 
> oh and in 2004 I did get pregnant with husband (he was just a bf back then) but my mom basically forced me into an abortion :cry:

I've got loads of :dust: for you this soya cycle. FX that it'll work for you. I'm not sure about the details of POF and how it affects women's cycles, but soya has certainly helped lots of women here. :thumbup:

Minky x


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls

Just needed to share my excitement. I've been getting gradually darker lines on my OPKs for the last couple of days, but today it was way way darker than the control line for the first time since I have been using predictor kits. :happydance:

So excited - gonna have a busy busy weekend!!!!

Minky XXX


----------



## poppy666

Well done Minky :happydance: mine was like that for 2 days fri & sat lol get busy girl i was last weekend :thumbup:


----------



## minkysouth1

Thanks, girl. DH has valiantly been doing his bit for the grand cause!

I notice you're 9dpo already. Any interesting symptoms?

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

Hey Minky no im not 9dpo i ov'd late so fertility friend have me on 6dpo today :hugs:


----------



## Hoping1986

Okay ladies tonight was my last night on Soy Iso. (CD2-CD6). Had a headache first night taking it and throughout the week just some type of hot flashes. I also started charting my BBT and I have some ovulation predictor kit. Don't laugh but I even bought Preseed but I don't think we need it. I'm trying so hard to stay positive seems like everyone has children except us...and my husbands good friend just told him his girlfriend just found out she is preggers. Wooooosahhhh


----------



## minkysouth1

Good luck Hoping1986! I'll be watching your updates and 'hoping' this is your cycle. It's really tough when everyone else you know seems to be getting pregnant; it puts you under a lot of pressure, but try to relax and hopefully it will happen. :winkwink:

FX for Poppy too - getting closer to testing time for you! :dust:

I've definitely ovulated now - temperatures shot up today, but I'm also full of cold, so I hope that doesn't affect our chances on this first 'soy' month. Getting close to 12 months of TTC now...

Minky x


----------



## poppy666

Thanks minky, yeah mine shot up when i ov'd but today i had quite a drop, but dont know much about temping this my first month doing it :haha:


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Thanks minky, yeah mine shot up when i ov'd but today i had quite a drop, but dont know much about temping this my first month doing it :haha:

It could be an implantation dip. FX FX :thumbup: Exciting times, Poppy!


----------



## poppy666

Yep maybe but temp went back up today like the big dipper :haha:


----------



## brillbride

hi girls---know some of you from the other soy iso thread----im taken the soy days 3-7....im on day 6 now...have taken 69mg, 69mg, 92mg...going to take 92 tonight .....have normal cycles---ov each month.....its just been 6mths from 2nd MC --really want it to work:)


----------



## shellie31

:hi:. 
Hope you don't mind me joining your thread? :blush:. I'm on CD6 today & started my soy journey this cycle :dance::dance:. I've been doing days 2-6 (will take my last dose tonight) i started off at 150mg the 1st 2 days then upped it to 200mg for the last 3. I haven't had any spots:yipee: that usually happens just before the :witch: flys in :cry::growlmad:. I have however had a very slight aching all over my belly & low backache,nothing i can't handle though lol :rofl:. I just wondered if any of you were extra horny? i am seriously so horny lol :saywhat::flasher: & all i want to do is jump on DH :sex::rofl:. That'll have to wait though cos the :witch: is still in the building & i don't like the mess it causes DTD then :blush:. I wonder if this could be down to the soy? :shrug:(hope so cos i don't usually have a very high sex drive & that would be great :cloud9:)


----------



## MountaineerWV

I'm impatiently waiting on BFP. I'm 5dpo now. If AF decides to show her wicked face, I am definitely trying the Soy Isoflavones.


----------



## Killeen_Momma

Well ladies, I am joining in. I started taking Soy 204mg CD2 and am going to take it through CD6. I am 25 and we have been TTC for over a year now with no luck. My cycles are anywhere from 28-32days and LP has been getting shorter every month (11days last cycle), I do ovulate on my own around CD15 but I don't think my egg quality is good so hopefully Soy will help. I am going to the RE next month if Soy doesn't give me a BFP first. Fingers & Toes crossed ladies!. Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## donna-c-86

hi ladies, just thought id write to say how great i think soy iso is. ttc for nearly 3 years with no joy, didnt even know if i was oving and cycles were 100 - 150days long. then read up on soy iso and on the first cycle using it got our bfp!! yay


----------



## Tanya8

Hi Girls,
I have very irregular cycles. Last November I got off BC and didn't have AF until June. The next cycle was 58 days, followed by one of 59 days. I took soy this time around (CD5-9 120mg). Soy moved my O up by 8 days. I Oed on CD39 which is not great, but way better than CD47. Next month, I'll up my dosage in hopes of improving my cycle even more.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30c874


----------



## poppy666

Thats great news Donna congratz sweetie :happydance:

Well i got a very faint line today on a IC so fx its worked for me, this my first month using the Soy too x


----------



## brillbride

OMG___poppy a faint line----how exciting??? keep us posted..xx


----------



## poppy666

:haha: I will do but dont trust ICs so will test every morning x


----------



## brillbride

good luck poppy---really hope it is good news.xx


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Thats great news Donna congratz sweetie :happydance:
> 
> Well i got a very faint line today on a IC so fx its worked for me, this my first month using the Soy too x

That's sooooo exciting, Poppy - FX FX. :happydance: Hi to all the new girls! Can't stay on cos I've got to see to my little fella now. Write more tomorrow...

:dust:

Minky


----------



## shellie31

Poppy:happydance:That's great,hope those lines start getting darker :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## poppy666

Here you go ladies a superdrug test but still skeptical im 11dpo today x

[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/Image014-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Gurlsan

OMG.. POPPY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I really believe in soy..


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie i actually thought id taken too higher a dose being my 1st time but obviously not :haha: Soy rocks!! xx


----------



## brillbride

OMG poppy just home from work--cant believe how dark the line is ALREADY---i know u have told me before but what doses of soy did u take.....sooooooooo happpy 4 u.... OMG..xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Hiya Brillbride i took 160mg first 3 days then upped it to 200mg :happydance: cd2-6.. did get some spotting over first 11 days, plus i ov'd a little later than i thought i would, but it is a darker line than yesterday even darker than the IC ( dont think they really go that dark tbh) :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

brill news Poppy and im glad to hear you spotted as well---as i have been spotting --like slight brown cm --up to day 7 which was weird--havent seen any today YET!! would never get this

Your line on test is soo dark and your only 11dpo---have never seen a line so dark so early---- its all looking good for you... xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Never know may be twins in there :haha: my OPKs were pretty dark too, dont know :shrug: I just thought quite a few be dark at 11dpo x


----------



## brillbride

OMG I think you could be right about the twins---i have been preg twice and NEVER saw a line that dark at 11dpo---from your last pregnancy---was it as dark as this at 11dpo???


----------



## poppy666

I tested when i was 5 days late n it was very faint for another few days lol so nope not that dark xx

Will probz go for a scan in a few weeks like last time bc i be under a consultant again, so will know then :winkwink:


----------



## brillbride

Poppy---i would strongly think it could be at least more than one!!-- thats what you get for taken so much SOY!!! lol.....im so excited for you--roll on a couple a weeks--make sure and keep me updated!


----------



## poppy666

:rofl: yep im a bad bad girl lol. will deffo keep you updated sweetie xxx


----------



## GillAwaiting

poppy666 said:


> :rofl: yep im a bad bad girl lol. will deffo keep you updated sweetie xxx

Poppy, that's absolutely amazing news. I wasnt sure whether to try the soy this month but now Im definitely going to. Got my cycle sorted out with the b complex. Brought ov forward, 14 luteal phase(!!!) less period pains, better flow with AF. It took 2.5 mths to get it sorted. So now for the Soy! Getting day 3 blood tests done tomorrow (even though actually day 2, they dont test on Saturdays) so will start taking it tomorrow night. You have given me such hope again. Seriously. I was starting to really give up and even if its just the will to try again for another month, thank you for that. Please keep me posted how you are getting on. I've followed your threads and your journey and will be keeping all fingers and toes crossed that all your dreams come through.


----------



## poppy666

Awww im glad ive given you some hope GillAwaiting if i can do it at nearly 41 :blush: anyone can, i actually thought i was out this cycle bc i had no symptoms and was planning on taking the soy again but on cd3-7 at a lower does, but luckily i didnt need too.

Let me know how you get on with the Soy sweetie and remember take before bed, all i got was a headache nothing major at all. Did feel cramping like mild af all through this cycle up until a few days ago and also felt ov pain from both ovaries.

Honestly you will have nothing to worry about and its natural, i was wary first night as i hate taking tablets but that passed on 2nd day :hugs: gl


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey Poppy!

I am sooo excited and pleased for you at getting your strong :bfp: at just 11 dpo. I think the girls could be right about you having multiples in there, maybe 2:baby::baby:or even 3 :baby::baby::baby:!!!! :haha:

GillAwaiting was right: it is totally inspiring that we get to share in success stories like yours. It warms the cockles, it does, and gives us all something to hold on to. 

I'm a bit skeptical about my own chances this cycle because I came down with a really nasty head-cold on my ovulation day last Saturday (which didn't make for enjoyable BD, and by Sunday...forget it!!). This horrible little virus has been hanging around all week and I reckon it might have scuppered things in the :baby: department. I don't have any real pregnancy symptoms (just a few odd twinges and cramps, but had those last cycle too) and I didn't get preggo vibes when I went to see the acupuncturist today. :shrug: But I am sooo optimistic for the next month or two and believe it's gotta happen sooner or later. Here's hoping we'll b bump buddies soon, Poppy!

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

Im waiting for my bump buddy :happydance::happydance: Honestly i lost my PMA this cycle totally and was only planning what days i was taking soy once af arrived due to no symptoms whats so ever.

Still dont have any apart from a little nausea on and off today, no sore bbs, veins protruding or swollen bbs 'nothing' was total shock yesterday when i got a very faint line on IC i was convinced it was an evap and funny enough FMU gave me a BFN it was my SMU that got my line.

Hang in there and if it was due to your cold this time, im rooting for you next cycle and will be waiting :hugs: Dont give up.

Soy
Preseed
and only dtd 3 times before OV.

Good luck Minky you'll catch that egg xxx


----------



## minkysouth1

Aw thanks Poppy

Maybe I'm not completely out, if you went 10 dpo without many symptoms and still got your :bfp: Won't give up hope till I see the BFN or the :witch: comes along, and if it is a no-go, I'll just pop some more soya and B-complex and get back on the TTC rollercoaster!!!

You must be on :cloud9: R u hoping for a wee girlie this time or are you happy with your boys?

Minky x


----------



## poppy666

To be honest it hasnt sunk in yet im still not 100% convinced i am lol im going to buy a digi tomorrow get it in writing bc ive no symptoms at all like i did with my LO :shrug:

Id love a little girl as this will be my last, but if a boy a welcome addition i say. DH is over the moon :cloud9:

Think by next week if everythings ok it will sink in, then im stalking a few on here waiting for bump buddies :hugs: Oh and only reason i tested yesterday was im beginning to become a poasa since ttc lol otherwise i wouldnt of tested till Sunday x


----------



## Hoping1986

EOmg Poppy congrats! I also took soy for the first time this cycle days 2-6...(I'm at CD11 today) you definitely lifted my spirits. I hope all goes well. What was ur original issue for taking soy iso? I'm so hoping to be able to put some good news toooo


----------



## shellie31

poppy666 said:


> Never know may be twins in there :haha: my OPKs were pretty dark too, dont know :shrug: I just thought quite a few be dark at 11dpo x

I've already said Congratulations on the other soy thread :happydance:. Maybe there are 2 lil :baby::baby: in there :rofl:. I can't wait to see your scan pictures & thank you for giving us soy girls some much needed hope :hugs:


----------



## roopachoo

WHOA POPPY YAY!!!!!

What a lovely surprise to come back to!! I've been away for a bit as have had an up and down kind of a time lately- that is truly awesome news. Really really pleased for you and so excited about the soy for everyone else.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Killeen_Momma

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Toots216

Just checking in on this thread after a break...and wanted to let you all know that I've just gotten my SECOND BFP after a soy cycle (m/c my first back at the end of September). I'm definitely a believer, and will happily sing the praises of soy when I'm (hopefully) holding my newborn at the beginning of August. :)

(Secretly I'm convinced I'm going to have a chemical or another m/c).


----------



## minkysouth1

Toots216 said:


> Just checking in on this thread after a break...and wanted to let you all know that I've just gotten my SECOND BFP after a soy cycle (m/c my first back at the end of September). I'm definitely a believer, and will happily sing the praises of soy when I'm (hopefully) holding my newborn at the beginning of August. :)
> 
> (Secretly I'm convinced I'm going to have a chemical or another m/c).

Well done Toots, that is fab news! Try to be optimisitic about it - just because it didn't work out last time, doesn't mean this one won't be a sticker. Come on, little bean!! :happydance:

Minky x


----------



## poppy666

Hoping1986 said:


> EOmg Poppy congrats! I also took soy for the first time this cycle days 2-6...(I'm at CD11 today) you definitely lifted my spirits. I hope all goes well. What was ur original issue for taking soy iso? I'm so hoping to be able to put some good news toooo

Hi i didnt really have an issue to be honest, im nearly 41 and thought im not getting any younger & came across the Soy thread and thought 'what the hell it cant hurt' :haha: I do have a regular cycle of 28 days, wasnt sure if i ov'd every month or not.

I took Soy for the 1st time 160mg for 1st 3 days then upped it to 200mg for last 2 days. I started charting, OPKs & using Preseed also for the 1st time, so i just went for it basically & really thought i was out due to zero symptoms apart from ovulation cramps so was a bit surprised when i used a IC on 10dpo and got a faint line x gl sweetie :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Toots216 said:


> Just checking in on this thread after a break...and wanted to let you all know that I've just gotten my SECOND BFP after a soy cycle (m/c my first back at the end of September). I'm definitely a believer, and will happily sing the praises of soy when I'm (hopefully) holding my newborn at the beginning of August. :)
> 
> (Secretly I'm convinced I'm going to have a chemical or another m/c).

Minky is right sweetie try not to worry i know its easy said than done, but so many women MC then go on to have a healthy pregnancy & so will you :hug:


----------



## poppy666

:rofl:


shellie31 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Never know may be twins in there :haha: my OPKs were pretty dark too, dont know :shrug: I just thought quite a few be dark at 11dpo x
> 
> I've already said Congratulations on the other soy thread :happydance:. Maybe there are 2 lil :baby::baby: in there :rofl:. I can't wait to see your scan pictures & thank you for giving us soy girls some much needed hope :hugs:Click to expand...

Dont you be jinxing me you


----------



## Toots216

Thanks ladies. :D DH doesn't want to tell anyone until I'm 6 months, lol.


----------



## poppy666

6 months? hmmmm i think they'd notice dont you :haha:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Think I had some Ov spotting last night and this morning. 

Has anyone else experienced this with soy? 

xxx


----------



## pink mum

hello to alll
can i join u ppl


----------



## brillbride

congrats toots!!! 
hope all going well Poppy..xxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Beth_welshy said:


> Think I had some Ov spotting last night and this morning.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this with soy?
> 
> xxx

I cant remember when i spotted without looking at my ff chart, but can say my af generally lasts 3-4 days n on the Soy i kept spotting right up to cd11 :dohh: then i stopped checking bc it was driving me nuts lol, think you be ok sweetie xx


----------



## poppy666

brillbride said:


> congrats toots!!!
> hope all going well Poppy..xxxxxxx

Yeah im good thanks, hows you? x


----------



## shellie31

poppy666 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> shellie31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Never know may be twins in there :haha: my OPKs were pretty dark too, dont know :shrug: I just thought quite a few be dark at 11dpo x
> 
> I've already said Congratulations on the other soy thread :happydance:. Maybe there are 2 lil :baby::baby: in there :rofl:. I can't wait to see your scan pictures & thank you for giving us soy girls some much needed hope :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Dont you be jinxing me youClick to expand...

:rofl: I couldn't resist lol :haha: & your test lines are quite dark :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

I know everyone keeps saying that :dohh: maybe i got high hCG levels like im sure some women do, i'll find out in 2wks when i go up to EPU :haha:


----------



## brillbride

poppy666 said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> congrats toots!!!
> hope all going well Poppy..xxxxxxx
> 
> Yeah im good thanks, hows you? xClick to expand...

hi poppy-im great im cd 9 today and im doing smep---so have a busy week ahead if me:haha: i hope to follow your footsteps very soon:winkwink::winkwink:

make sure and keep us posted each day on how u gettin on!!Xx


----------



## poppy666

Go get the goods :haha: do you use softcups or mooncups? x


----------



## brillbride

hi poppy--i have tried the softcups--but i am very prone to a bout of cystitus when doing too much BD'ing and i think the softcups exasperated the problem as i was leaving them in 12hrs---both times i have been pregnant i havent used them---mind you i have only maybe used them for about 2 mths...... was considering them again but dont really know..xx


----------



## poppy666

Funny enough i got cystitis twice this cycle grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hate getting that then drinking cranberry juice or water to get rid of it... maybe just use around ov time? you know the couple of days you get your positive OPk x


----------



## shellie31

poppy666 said:


> I know everyone keeps saying that :dohh: maybe i got high hCG levels like im sure some women do, i'll find out in 2wks when i go up to EPU :haha:

There is a higher risk of :baby::baby: when you take soy days 2-6 lol :rofl: cos of more eggs being released,maybe you ovulated from both sides :winkwink:. Can't wait to see your scan picture & find out :cloud9:, wonder if i'll be saying "I told you so lol :rofl:".


----------



## poppy666

Shellie31 if i do have more than one in there, im gonna sooooooooooo stalk you when you get your BFP missy & Jinx ya :rofl:


----------



## shellie31

poppy666 said:


> Shellie31 if i do have more than one in there, im gonna sooooooooooo stalk you when you get your BFP missy & Jinx ya :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Not a problem hun. I'd love twins so send me some double :dust:


----------



## LiSa2010

hi,
im in the states. can someone recommend a brand?

also, what should i be looking for when choosing soy iso?


----------



## brillbride

poppy666 said:


> Funny enough i got cystitis twice this cycle grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr hate getting that then drinking cranberry juice or water to get rid of it... maybe just use around ov time? you know the couple of days you get your positive OPk x

yeah poppy---i have to drink cranberry and take cranberry tablets to get rid of it---even baking soda if its real bad.. however....

im going to buy more softcups if this cycle isnt successful.... im sure i wont be getting them:winkwink:

last cycle--we were in the middle of BD'n--round ovulation and visitors landed so i didnt get to lie up and i think that this is important and this is when the softcups can come into play..xx


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey girlies

Big :hugs: to all the soya girls, newbies and the 'regulars'. Here's hoping for a cluster of :bfp::bfp::bfp: on this thread before Christmas!

Just an update: 8dpo and temps are still high, so I'm secretly hoping that the :cold: I had last week didn't hold up the baby train. FX FX

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

Minky i had a cold just before implantation.. exciting when you gonna test? x


----------



## minkysouth1

I reckon I'll wait till 10dpo, Poppy, so Tuesday. Hoping temps stay high in meantime. :winkwink:


----------



## poppy666

Ooooooooooooo cant wait, i did mine on an IC 10dpo so watch out for that very faint line i nearly threw mine out :haha:


----------



## minkysouth1

I only bought the ICs this time, cos I knew I would be a bit obsessed with testing after taking the soy. :haha: Will go for a 'posh' test if the ICs show a wee ghostie of a line and give me hope!!! :dust:

Is your baby gonna be a Leo? Big personality!!!!


----------



## poppy666

Oh never thought Minky :shrug: got enough with 3 teenagers with big personalities :haha:

I started poas from 8dpo lol couldnt help myself, but found on 10dpo i got nothing with FMU it was my third toilet visit that got the line then used superdrug test day after x

Cant wait to watch a few on here testing :happydance:


----------



## minkysouth1

Yeah, I reckon it wouldn't show yet even if I was, so will try to hold out till Tuesday. Might crumble and test after work tomoz though, but only if I like my temp reading am...


----------



## poppy666

Well i be stalking on Tuesday think you be the 1st tester on here then :happydance:


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## minkysouth1

Here's hoping... :baby:


----------



## poppy666

Your chart looks good, this was mine at 8dpo https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/


----------



## minkysouth1

Despite only being 9 dpo, couldn't stop myself from doing a test after work today with one of those ICs. It was a BFN. :cry: 

It was early for me to test, so with a big dollop of luck, things might change. :wacko: Unless AF starts or my temps drop through the floor, I'll try again first thing am on Wednesday or Thursday (11/12dpo). 

:dust: to the soya girls,

Minky xx


----------



## poppy666

Yep still early Minky implantation is mainly between cd6-cd12 give or take a few days either side on rare occassions, so keep poas :happydance:


:dust::dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Good luck Minky 

xxx


----------



## brillbride

good luck minky.xx


----------



## minkysouth1

You're right, Poppy. It's not game over quite yet, but I'm worried that my temps are starting to dip too. Hope they perk up in the morning, but if not, there's always next month. :shrug: 

On the plus side, boobs are feeling pretty big (which is a good sign, cos I'm not that top-heavy unless I'm preggers! :haha:)


----------



## minkysouth1

Thanks Beth and BrillBride! X


----------



## poppy666

minkysouth1 said:


> You're right, Poppy. It's not game over quite yet, but I'm worried that my temps are starting to dip too. Hope they perk up in the morning, but if not, there's always next month. :shrug:
> 
> On the plus side, boobs are feeling pretty big (which is a good sign, cos I'm not that top-heavy unless I'm preggers! :haha:)

You really dont want to be top heavy geeeeeeeeeeeeeeez i have to roll mine up now to tuck em in my bra :haha:


----------



## shellie31

Good luck Minky:thumbup:. FX you get your:bfp:

:dust::dust::dust: to all the soy girls.


----------



## GillAwaiting

minkysouth1 said:


> Thanks Beth and BrillBride! X

:flower: GOOD LUCK Minky, we are all thinking of you! 

I have one more day of my first soy cycle. (cd 2 - cd 6). No funny side effects. Wondering if thats a good thing or a bad thing. Although I did take Poppy's advice and taking it at night and while I eat something to help get all those pills down. :wacko:


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> You're right, Poppy. It's not game over quite yet, but I'm worried that my temps are starting to dip too. Hope they perk up in the morning, but if not, there's always next month. :shrug:
> 
> On the plus side, boobs are feeling pretty big (which is a good sign, cos I'm not that top-heavy unless I'm preggers! :haha:)
> 
> You really dont want to be top heavy geeeeeeeeeeeeeeez i have to roll mine up now to tuck em in my bra :haha:Click to expand...

I know what you mean, Poppy. Backache is normally not my problem! The worst thing about increasing in boob size is going down again: no one tells you about the stretch marks. Mine look like they need ironing. Ha ha! :wacko:


----------



## minkysouth1

shellie31 said:


> Good luck Minky:thumbup:. FX you get your:bfp:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to all the soy girls.

Thanks Shellie and all the girls, but not sure whether this is my cycle. Temps are still on the high side, but are lower than yesterday, so maybe it's the beginning of the end. On the plus side, no signs of :witch: yet, so luteal phase will definitely be more than 10 days!!!

I'll just chill and see how things go: if temps don't drop any more tomorrow morning, I'll test again. At 11 dpo, pregnancy tests are more likely to be accurate one way or the other.

Minky x


----------



## minkysouth1

GillAwaiting said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Beth and BrillBride! X
> 
> :flower: GOOD LUCK Minky, we are all thinking of you!
> 
> I have one more day of my first soy cycle. (cd 2 - cd 6). No funny side effects. Wondering if thats a good thing or a bad thing. Although I did take Poppy's advice and taking it at night and while I eat something to help get all those pills down. :wacko:Click to expand...

I didn't have any bad side effects either and it has definitely helped my cycle. Good luck X


----------



## poppy666

minkysouth1 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> You're right, Poppy. It's not game over quite yet, but I'm worried that my temps are starting to dip too. Hope they perk up in the morning, but if not, there's always next month. :shrug:
> 
> On the plus side, boobs are feeling pretty big (which is a good sign, cos I'm not that top-heavy unless I'm preggers! :haha:)
> 
> You really dont want to be top heavy geeeeeeeeeeeeeeez i have to roll mine up now to tuck em in my bra :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean, Poppy. Backache is normally not my problem! The worst thing about increasing in boob size is going down again: no one tells you about the stretch marks. Mine look like they need ironing. Ha ha! :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh dont get me started on stretch marks, ive got more crinkles than prawn crinkle crisps :haha:


----------



## minkysouth1

Yep Poppy, embarrassing bodies, how are you? Can't believe I used to worry about my boobs being small; now I just want them non-iron!!!:rofl:


----------



## poppy666

lol you know my boobs havnt swollen or sore yet? atm i've been stuck in the bathroom most of the evening with upset stomach ( not sick just dodgy guts) must be a bug going around :dohh:

Hows my future bump buddy going? x


----------



## minkysouth1

Temps down again today, though they are still just above the cover line: my chart doesn't look like a pregnancy chart with this gradual drop-down. Also tried another IC with early morning pee and BFN. :cry: Don't reckon it will be my month, even though :witch: hasn't visited yet. 

On the plus side, as I'm 11dpo and still haven't got AF, it looks like I'll have a 12 day luteal phase now, which is 2 days more than Fertility Friend gave me last month when I was on B-vits but no soy, and is 4 days more than I was getting before I started popping any pills. :happydance: Reckon the soya will be the magic ingredient, but need a cycle free of cold virus to give the eggie a good go.

Minky x


----------



## minkysouth1

:witch: got me! :cry: Not surprised though cos I didn't ever think this was my cycle. That cold virus got in the way of things, evill little @#%£*> 

On the plus side (and optimism is always hardest on CD1), I'll be able to go out with my sis when she's in the country this weekend and get :drunk: and forget about it all. :haha: Plus, I reckon that if this next cycle is the one for me, I'll get a Christmas BFP! Also, according to FF, my luteal phase is one day longer again at 11 days on my first soy month (before I took any supplements, it was about 8).

I'm upping my soya dose a bit this time and will be taking it on days 3-7 this time (went 4-8 last time).

Hope the other soy girls fare better than me. Good luck. :dust: to all!

Minky x


----------



## poppy666

Minky :hug:

CD1 is always the hardest, you go out and get drunk and forget all this for a few days, have a lovely weekend with your sis you deserve it :hugs:


----------



## shellie31

minkysouth1 said:


> :witch: got me! :cry: Not surprised though cos I didn't ever think this was my cycle. That cold virus got in the way of things, evill little @#%£*>
> 
> On the plus side (and optimism is always hardest on CD1), I'll be able to go out with my sis when she's in the country this weekend and get :drunk: and forget about it all. :haha: Plus, I reckon that if this next cycle is the one for me, I'll get a Christmas BFP! Also, according to FF, my luteal phase is one day longer again at 11 days on my first soy month (before I took any supplements, it was about 8).
> 
> I'm upping my soya dose a bit this time and will be taking it on days 3-7 this time (went 4-8 last time).
> 
> Hope the other soy girls fare better than me. Good luck. :dust: to all!
> 
> Minky x


So sorry the :witch: got you :cry:. I agree that CD1 is always the hardest but then you can start looking forward to the next cycle:hugs:. I'm really hoping & praying [-o&lt; that you get your soy :bfp:

Sending :dust::dust: for this cycle.


----------



## minkysouth1

I really appreciate your support, girls. It's now coming up 12 months TTC and it can start to feel like it's never gonna happen. It actually took over a year with my DS too, but I realise that I'm luckier this time, because I have him to cuddle and to cheer me up (and I have support from all of you girls too: didn't have anything like this last time). 

TTC no 1, I would be in floods of tears every time the :witch: came. This time though, I really believe soy is gonna do the trick for me and for all you other soy girls. 

Good luck Shellie - nearly time for ovulation. I'm sending my thoughts and hopes to you!

:dust:

Minky


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey Minky, this willbe my twelve cycle but first on soy. I feel that same as u, real doubt creeping in now. I cried this cycle for the first time in a while but that was because AF was 4 days late and its never late. Began to believe i was but no!! Maybe this month for all of us.


----------



## minkysouth1

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey Minky, this willbe my twelve cycle but first on soy. I feel that same as u, real doubt creeping in now. I cried this cycle for the first time in a while but that was because AF was 4 days late and its never late. Began to believe i was but no!! Maybe this month for all of us.

Hello Trying 2 cope

I was sorry to hear that your last AF hit you so hard. It has also been hardest for me on those cycles when I have been late or have felt strong symptoms, as I've started to hope my luck might finally be in. I had a chemical pregnancy 2 months ago and spent 4 days happily 'pregnant' before the witch appeared and spoiled our party. Never mind: these babies are worth waiting for when they finally make an appearance!!! I really hope that this is your time, because it's overdue. Lets hope soya makes the difference for you. :hugs: I think it might have worked for me if it hadn't been for the virus I caught: soya gave me the strongest OPK result ever, added another day to my luteal phase and totally got rid of menstrual cramping. Amazing!

I am expecting 6 different birth announcements from friends during this next cycle (including my 3 oldest mates). I'm excited for them but sad cos I was convinced I would be pregnant myself before it got to 'hatching' time for them all. :wacko: Never mind.... Christmas is coming, there is lots to look forward to and soya will help us all towards our BFPs...

:dust::dust::dust::af::af::af::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I think those smilies sum up how I feel. Here's hoping for a stack of soya :baby::baby::baby: soon.

Minky x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Minky that was a lovely post. Thank u. I have only a couple of people I know who are trying and im not sure I would handle one of them getting pregnant. Ur very strong!


----------



## GillAwaiting

Im just back for a quick one. I took soy on CD 2 - 6. Now on CD9. Went for scan for fertility clinic on CD7 and wont get the results until Dec 21st (seems like forever away right now, you know how it is, every day feels like a week). The nurse said she could see 9 folicles on one side and 6 on the other and she was busy measuring away. I didnt know what was going on to be quite honest, I thought on the first scan they would be just checking shape of uterus etc. It's only now after reading up on it that I've realised she was follicle counting and measuring and maybe I haven't got all I need in that dept. My question, cos I can't remember, is it taking soy from cd2-6 gives you more follicles and taking it later cycle days makes your eggs more mature? If that is case it doesnt look like it did a whole lot for me this cycle and I took buckets of the stuff!! 

Anyone any thoughts? Im feeling quite distraught.


----------



## brillbride

hi GILL--im sorry I know alot about TTC but I dont know anything about follicles but i think it sounds like there is alot there---so you shouldnt be worried..xx


----------



## GillAwaiting

Back to pick a few brains again! This soy seems to be doing strange things. I've had what feels like ovulation pain for the last few days on and off. Thought I was ovulating early as got some lines on opks yesterday. Not fully blown but definitely there, thought ovulation was around the corner. Tested again today and nada, they disappeared. Temps didnt go up this morning so know it didnt happen yesterday and bb's not a hurting which is usually a very definite sign.

Anyone else any experience like this? :wacko: :headspin: Or have I finally gone bonkers...


----------



## mamadonna

this has happened to me 2 quite dark lines on my first test yesturday then they got lighter and nothing today,havent had my usual strong o pains so dont think i have o yet :shrug:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi everyone, this is my first month TTC after my HSG and after 2 years TTC anything is worth a shot. I had planned to take Soy this month but I am on CD4 and my tescos delivery will not be here until CD6. I can't get anywhere with the snow. But what is the best CD days to take it? I have heard that 5-9 is normal and even though I will be starting late taking them I was going to go for 6-9. I have a regular 29-30 day cycle and O around CD16-17. Will they muck up my cycle much?


----------



## minkysouth1

GillAwaiting said:


> Back to pick a few brains again! This soy seems to be doing strange things. I've had what feels like ovulation pain for the last few days on and off. Thought I was ovulating early as got some lines on opks yesterday. Not fully blown but definitely there, thought ovulation was around the corner. Tested again today and nada, they disappeared. Temps didnt go up this morning so know it didnt happen yesterday and bb's not a hurting which is usually a very definite sign.
> 
> Anyone else any experience like this? :wacko: :headspin: Or have I finally gone bonkers...

Hi Gill

I had the same thing happen to me the cycle before last (I wasn't taking soya then, but it was my first B-vit cycle). It was like my body thought about ovulation and then changed its mind, only to go for it for real about 5 days later (OPKs and temp shift confirmed it). I'm not sure what causes it, but as it was the first cycle after a chemical pregnancy in my case, I just presumed it was a sign that everything was gradually going back to normal. Don't know whether soya is significant in this phenomenon. On my first soya cycle, my ovulation followed a more regular pattern and my OPK came out really dark on CD18.

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Irish_eyes said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first month TTC after my HSG and after 2 years TTC anything is worth a shot. I had planned to take Soy this month but I am on CD4 and my tescos delivery will not be here until CD6. I can't get anywhere with the snow. But what is the best CD days to take it? I have heard that 5-9 is normal and even though I will be starting late taking them I was going to go for 6-9. I have a regular 29-30 day cycle and O around CD16-17. Will they muck up my cycle much?

Most of the posts I have read seem to describe improvements in girls' cycles after taking soya, although it doesn't work for absolutely everyone. It definitely improved my cycle last month, adding one day to my LP and giving me much stronger opk readings than usual. It is certainly worth a go, as it appears to have helped lots of people get their BFP. Day 6 will be slightly late to start, but hopefully not too late to produce a positive effect. Good luck! 

Minky x


----------



## GillAwaiting

Hey Mamadonna and Minkysouth, thank you for your info! I guess it's time to stop worrying and just go along with it. The Vit B6 threw things out for a while so maybe the soya will make it go bonkers for a while too. How many cycles of soy do you think is worth trying? 

I'll keep doing the opks and see what happens.:wacko: IrishEyes you are right about the weather putting a halt to everything. Nothing for it but to bd like there is no tomorrow and :sleep: !


----------



## GillAwaiting

Back for an update. Ovulated yesterday, worst pain ever!! I always get slight pain that lets me know what's cooking but last night took out. I was doubled over walking around. BD with DH and oh lord, I thought it was going to kill me!! No pain no gain huh! :) :wacko:

Ovulation seems to have come forward a day too. 

Wonder if the soy is working some magic. Fingers crossed! 

Anyone else get the excruciating cramps?
:muaha:


----------



## poppy666

FX sweetie :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GillAwaiting

Thanks Poppy, Im afraid to even think about the possibilities. Your Christmas Bear is lovely! Just think, this time next year you will be getting a bear for your own little bean. :happydance:


----------



## poppy666

I know :hugs: Its my LO's 1st xmas this year he's 8mths n just bought his xmas stuff 'not that he knows any different' but still costs a fortune every year :dohh:

Hope this time next year you too will be buying a bear for your beanie :hugs:


----------



## Sarah27

Can't find any soy at asda! Booo.. Tescos????? Bloody snow! Doing my head in!! xx


----------



## poppy666

Tesco's sell it xx


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey Gill,

ur post has made me nervous. First month on soy. Poppy gave me the guts to go for it and took 160,160,160,200,200. Nothing yet but O due tomorrow. This my twelve month, fingers crossed for me and for u and for all of us.
XX


----------



## Hoping1986

Hi ladies. Today is a sad day for me. I did try gnc natural brand soy iso cd 2-6 last cycle days 2,3,4 100mg days 5,6 160 mg...I really thought I felt ovu. cramping and I was so positive and today right on time cd 26 af is here. This is so hard, I'm 24 yrs old it seems like everyone I know is preg. I'm at work in tears can't even find the strength to call my dh. I feel so low no more positivity left...wondering if I should even try Iso again...it seems it works for everyone the first month


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls

Sorry to hear about your ovulation pain, Gill. I hope that it's a good sign that something major is happening in those ovaries this month! 

A wee hug to 'Trying to cope' - hang on in there, darling. I also took big doses on days 2-6 this month (120mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg, 200mg) and totally peed my pants about it at the time, but I figure that the only option now is to relax and hope for that BFP. I took soya last month and didn't have very bad ovulation pains, just the odd tweak, but I didn't get my BFP either. Good luck to you and to all the soy girls! 

Poppy - hope yr pregnancy is going well, sweetie. Didn't realise that your DS was still so tiny!!! Baby's first Christmas is just fantastic, isn't it? My DS was 20 days old on his first Christmas in 2008 and he looked tiny in his Santa suit, but sooo adorable (can't believe he is 2 on Sunday!!!)

Can you believe - 2 birth announcements from friends and another pregnancy announcement since I last posted!!! But I know my time must be coming. My acupuncturist said I should scrub out the last 12 months TTC from my head and see this cycle as the real start of it: I am doing what needs to be done now to put my body in order and make this happen. She reckons that she can kick start ovulation next Thursday if the soya hasn't done the job by then. 

I have a weird feeling that I might end up with twins at the end of all this. Dunno why, but it wouldn't be a bad thing. 

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

Awww sweetie :hugs:

Yes it works for some and some it dont, maybe try a little higher does the first 3 days? Just take a few days out because i know first day of af is always the hardest :kiss:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hoping1986 said:


> Hi ladies. Today is a sad day for me. I did try gnc natural brand soy iso cd 2-6 last cycle days 2,3,4 100mg days 5,6 160 mg...I really thought I felt ovu. cramping and I was so positive and today right on time cd 26 af is here. This is so hard, I'm 24 yrs old it seems like everyone I know is preg. I'm at work in tears can't even find the strength to call my dh. I feel so low no more positivity left...wondering if I should even try Iso again...it seems it works for everyone the first month

So sorry, hoping - CD1 is the pits! :hugs: 

Honey, it didn't work for me the first month on soy either, but I'm not giving up yet, so neither should you! If you look more closely at the soy stories, quite a few girls say that they got pregnant on their second or third round. When AF strikes, it seems like you're the only one without the double lines, but that's just the period blues affecting your view of things. There are so many factors in baby-making - sperm, CM, timing, egg quality, general health and stress levels. It's a wonder anyone gets pregnant at all, but it happens! You'll be the one cheering soon, I'm sure.

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

minkysouth1 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Sorry to hear about your ovulation pain, Gill. I hope that it's a good sign that something major is happening in those ovaries this month!
> 
> A wee hug to 'Trying to cope' - hang on in there, darling. I also took big doses on days 2-6 this month (120mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg, 200mg) and totally peed my pants about it at the time, but I figure that the only option now is to relax and hope for that BFP. I took soya last month and didn't have very bad ovulation pains, just the odd tweak, but I didn't get my BFP either. Good luck to you and to all the soy girls!
> 
> Poppy - hope yr pregnancy is going well, sweetie. Didn't realise that your DS was still so tiny!!! Baby's first Christmas is just fantastic, isn't it? My DS was 20 days old on his first Christmas in 2008 and he looked tiny in his Santa suit, but sooo adorable (can't believe he is 2 on Sunday!!!)
> 
> Can you believe - 2 birth announcements from friends and another pregnancy announcement since I last posted!!! But I know my time must be coming. My acupuncturist said I should scrub out the last 12 months TTC from my head and see this cycle as the real start of it: I am doing what needs to be done now to put my body in order and make this happen. She reckons that she can kick start ovulation next Thursday if the soya hasn't done the job by then.
> 
> I have a weird feeling that I might end up with twins at the end of all this. Dunno why, but it wouldn't be a bad thing.
> 
> Minky X

Evening Minky :flower:

Twins :haha: wow be nice but hard work i can imagine, my other 3 boys are 17,18 &19 and i remember them as babies omg was hard work back then im surprised i didnt end up in a loony bin lol

Aww your DS 2 on Sunday, bless!! terrible two's on the way?

Yes Korben was 8mths last week and i darnt put the cristmas tree up because he crawling all over the place and trying to pull himself up on everything at the mo, he'll have the tree down :haha:

This is Korben x
[IMG]https://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll294/zana637/kk013.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey Poppy, he's absolutely gorgeous! You're a lucky mummy.

Here's my lil fella in his halloween spider suit. I've got another Santa suit lined up for this Christmas. :haha:

Minky X
 



Attached Files:







P1010693.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## minkysouth1

Don't quote me on that twins comment, Poppy. I'd be more than happy with one little sticky bean!


----------



## poppy666

Awww too cute Minky and he looks very cheeky in that photo lol You'll have to take another piccy in santa suit and post it :kiss:

Nah i know you be happy with one little beanie like everyone... I went for a scan wednesday but they said they seen something but not the fetal pole or heartbeat, ive got to go back Tuesday so been a bit nervous and trying not to think about it so much 'which is hard' i was 5wk 2days wednesday and they said it was too early to see anything, but dont help me with my paranoia :dohh:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey Poppy sweetie, 

Hang on in there, darling! I didn't think that they could see anything much on scans so early on, and it must be hard to say anything for certain when the embryo is still so tiny. I'm hoping and praying everything is OK with your little bean. :hugs: 

Thanks for your comments about my DS. He certainly is a cheeky chappie and he's been letting me know that the terrible twos are here for a while. He's a sweetie though with his hugs and kisses, the little darling. He's freaking me out recently though. He keeps pointing to nothing and saying 'Issa man' and talks and laughs at nothing. Today, he started running around and getting upset, going 'Why's da a man? Why's da a man?' Scary!!!

Minky x


----------



## minkysouth1

Another thing, Poppy. You don't get a heatbeat till 8 or 9 weeks in, so no wonder they couldn't see one. It'd be a first for medical science!!!


----------



## poppy666

Thanks Minky :hugs:

I even bought a clearblue digi to make sure my hCG levels were going up 'stupid i know' last time i took one i was 1-2wks today it said 3+... but your right surely they'd not seen anything that early, i just want Tuesday to hurry up lol.

Spooky about your DS tho saying things like that. Maybe an imaginary friend or a cartoon that he's watched thats playing on his mind? :shrug: I hope he's ok tho think you'll have to just keep an eye on him, my middle son Gage use to have an imaginary friend that he talked to, but grew out of it so you never know x


----------



## shellie31

GillAwaiting said:


> Back for an update. Ovulated yesterday, worst pain ever!! I always get slight pain that lets me know what's cooking but last night took out. I was doubled over walking around. BD with DH and oh lord, I thought it was going to kill me!! No pain no gain huh! :) :wacko:
> 
> Ovulation seems to have come forward a day too.
> 
> Wonder if the soy is working some magic. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Anyone else get the excruciating cramps?
> :muaha:

:)

Hi Gill.
On CD13 the 2nd day of my peak on my CBFM & a smiley :):) on my CB digital. I woke up with excruciating cramps like this,thay were awful (a bit like mild contractions TBH) i reckon that's when my eggs :pop: We :sex: the next morning cos it was too painful at the time. Hope this helps & you get you're soy :bfp: :hugs:.

Poppy. Your lil :baby: is so cute :kiss:

Minky. Same goes for you're lil :baby:,so cute:cloud9:

Hope all the other soy girls are doing well?

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DarlingMe

Hi girls! I have been looking into taking soy also. I typed it into FF and got 33% of cycles ended in pregnancy, and 6% in misscarriage. This is about the same stats as all the other charts of FF (33% pregnancy general charts). I know some were wondering how well it works. That doesnt say anything for the same person trying soy a couple cycles in a row. It sounds like it works for alot of people outside of what I got from the search on FF. so I am sure I will end up using it!


----------



## GillAwaiting

shellie31 said:


> GillAwaiting said:
> 
> 
> Back for an update. Ovulated yesterday, worst pain ever!! I always get slight pain that lets me know what's cooking but last night took out. I was doubled over walking around. BD with DH and oh lord, I thought it was going to kill me!! No pain no gain huh! :) :wacko:
> 
> Ovulation seems to have come forward a day too.
> 
> Wonder if the soy is working some magic. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Anyone else get the excruciating cramps?
> :muaha:
> 
> :)
> 
> Hi Gill.
> On CD13 the 2nd day of my peak on my CBFM & a smiley :):) on my CB digital. I woke up with excruciating cramps like this,thay were awful (a bit like mild contractions TBH) i reckon that's when my eggs :pop: We :sex: the next morning cos it was too painful at the time. Hope this helps & you get you're soy :bfp: :hugs:.
> 
> Poppy. Your lil :baby: is so cute :kiss:
> 
> Minky. Same goes for you're lil :baby:,so cute:cloud9:
> 
> Hope all the other soy girls are doing well?
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hey Shellie, So glad Im not on my own with those pains :) Hopefully it means something awesome for both of us. All fingers and toes crossed. Im currently typing this as I hang upside down balancing computer. Very weird things going on with me. I defo ovulated, pains, temp hike the whole shebang and opk was negative yesterday but today I thought to myself, bbs aren't as sore as usually are, sure I'll do another opk to be on the safe side and it came out positive. Two very strong red lines.I can't believe it. Can't be ovulating again surely? I have slight cramping which I pretty much always have so it's back to the bd'ing again! Poor DH is worn out!!! Ovulating twice or just one long up and down ovulation. Strange things indeed! :shrug:


----------



## brillbride

hi poppy--good luck with the scan--im sure it will be fine saying u got a 3+ etc.....u will be fine and your wee boy is gorgeous!!

hi to everyone else---im holding tight at the mo---only cd24---only getting BFN----but iim positive my BFP is just around the corner!!!XXXX


----------



## poppy666

Thanks sweetie :flower: I love it when your positive Brillbride :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## GillAwaiting

poppy666 said:


> Awww too cute Minky and he looks very cheeky in that photo lol You'll have to take another piccy in santa suit and post it :kiss:
> 
> Nah i know you be happy with one little beanie like everyone... I went for a scan wednesday but they said they seen something but not the fetal pole or heartbeat, ive got to go back Tuesday so been a bit nervous and trying not to think about it so much 'which is hard' i was 5wk 2days wednesday and they said it was too early to see anything, but dont help me with my paranoia :dohh:

Good luck on Tuesday Poppy. We will be thinking of you! Seriously :) You and Minky, two lovely little dotes ye have. And please God that brood will be a-growing!

The stats changed at the top of the page, another bfp out there. Anyone here?? :angel:


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm out AF got me last night 
Think I'll give Soy another shot this cycle but adjust my dose slightly. Think I might have taken too much as I had some ovulation bleeding. 

Last cycle I took CD3&4-120mg CD5-7-160mg

Thinking of taking CD3-5-120mg CD6&7-160mg

What do you ladies think? 

Xxx


----------



## mindyb85

this was my second cycle taking soy (even tho I messed it up this month)
I only took it like 2 days because I kept forgetting so i think it was like days 4 and 6 and 150mg
I have very long and irregular cycles and last cycle the soy brought my cycle down by a week and this cycle I o'd for sure 100% on cd 20-22 which was amazing, now I think I might be pregnant
Thank god for soy and vacation
After 2 years NTNP and 7 month TTC with PCOS and 2 surgery's, 2 chemicals, maybe soy finally did it!!!
you can check my thread on the prego tests section and see a possible line
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-update-56-fmu-64-just-cant-resist-lol-7.html
Good Luck Girls!!!! :dust: :dust:

I posted this in the soy isoflavones natures clomid as well but, If I can get a clear cut, nice bright pink line, I will be adding to the poll of bfp's because i truly believe it helped, even when I totally messed it up


----------



## GillAwaiting

mindyb85 said:


> this was my second cycle taking soy (even tho I messed it up this month)
> I only took it like 2 days because I kept forgetting so i think it was like days 4 and 6 and 150mg
> I have very long and irregular cycles and last cycle the soy brought my cycle down by a week and this cycle I o'd for sure 100% on cd 20-22 which was amazing, now I think I might be pregnant
> Thank god for soy and vacation
> After 2 years NTNP and 7 month TTC with PCOS and 2 surgery's, 2 chemicals, maybe soy finally did it!!!
> you can check my thread on the prego tests section and see a possible line
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-update-56-fmu-64-just-cant-resist-lol-7.html
> Good Luck Girls!!!! :dust: :dust:
> 
> I posted this in the soy isoflavones natures clomid as well but, If I can get a clear cut, nice bright pink line, I will be adding to the poll of bfp's because i truly believe it helped, even when I totally messed it up

:happydance: Mindy, good luck!! It's absolutely awesome news :) The best Christmas pressie for you EVER :baby:


----------



## shellie31

Mindy.
GOOD LUCK:cloud9:. I can see a very faint line:happydance: hopefully it'll get darker each morning cos you are still early on. This is great news :cloud9:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey soya girls

Hope you're all ok. There seems to be a buzz of activity on these threads now.

Poppy - good luck on Tuesday, I'll be thinking of you. X

Mindy - FX, it's looking good for you. X :baby:

Beth_Welshy - I've said it already, but whoop whoop, :happydance: and a big congrats on your BFP. Soya is truly marvellous! X :baby:

GillAwaiting and Shellie - thanks for lovely comments. Hope you are well and that things are happening for you both this cycle. Positive OPKs are a great sign, Gill!

Brillbride - loving the positive attitude. I hope this is your cycle.

And as for me.... Well, don't think I've ovulated yet, gotta start with the OPKs. As usual, spanners keep getting thrown in the baby-making works (ouch!). Took loads of soya days 2-6 and paid through nose for acupuncture. Then, my poor DH did his back in yesterday (nowt to do with me, promise!!!) and I seem to be getting another cold from my wee fella. Can't believe how pants the timing is yet again! Looks like any :sex: over the ovulation peiod will be more business than pleasure, if it happens at all. Hubby siad he felt better this morning after visiting the chiropractor, so FX. He's a stoic fella: despite being in agony, he played the guitar for my DS and his friends at yesterday's party.

Met the newborn son of one of my best mates yesterday (they came to my DS's 2nd bday bash). Her little sweetie is just 5 days old and he's super cute and tiny. I realise that I'm feeling much more philosophical and relaxed about the fact that all my friends have bumps or babies. I reckon that my time is coming too...I can sense it. Years ago, a white witch told my hubby that he would have 3 sons. Let's hope she was right! X

Minky


----------



## brillbride

thanks minkysouth---3 sons--i would love that.......im still testing BFN...thought AF would have came today like it did this day last month...no sign...im just asking God for a little miracle :) xx


----------



## minkysouth1

brillbride said:


> thanks minkysouth---3 sons--i would love that.......im still testing BFN...thought AF would have came today like it did this day last month...no sign...im just asking God for a little miracle :) xx

Hey brillbride

Don't worry too much if you're still showing BFN at this stage. Beth_welshy was getting BFNs till 15 DPO and has just got her :bfp:, so you're still in with a chance. FX :kiss:


----------



## shellie31

Thanks Minky:hugs:
I'm 11DPO today & did an IC this morning (BAD GIRL i know lol :haha:) & it was BFN. I'm sad :sad1: obviously cos i knew it was too early but the urge to test is so bloody strong lol :rofl:. Mind you i'm NOT out yet :winkwink:


----------



## noelle1979

Question ladies... I took 160mg CD2-4 & 200mg 4-6. my cycles are fairly short (25 days) and I usually get a peak on CBFM (10-12). I have just tested on CMFM and I have a high on day 7?!!! Is this because of the soy do you think and do you guys think that is ok? Bit worried taking soy, hope it is helping and wonder if my cycles are short should I??

xxx


----------



## GillAwaiting

Beth_welshy said:


> I'm out AF got me last night
> Think I'll give Soy another shot this cycle but adjust my dose slightly. Think I might have taken too much as I had some ovulation bleeding.
> 
> Last cycle I took CD3&4-120mg CD5-7-160mg
> 
> Thinking of taking CD3-5-120mg CD6&7-160mg
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> Xxx

Beth_Welshy, I see your post from a few days ago and now peeps are saying congratulations. What happened with af? Was it just spotting? I hope I have the story right now and all systems are go for you. It's really wonderful news for new, the lovliest Christmas present! Huge congratulations and thank you for giving all of us here some hope. :hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

*Hey ladies how are you all doing,
i just received my soy today  but i was wondering if i could still take them today 
im on cd 11 & my cycle is anything 36-40 if not more, last mnth I ov on cd26.
Im still bleeding/ spotting @ the moment (sorry tmi)

Maybe just take them for 2-3 days what do u ladies think????

thank u for all the advice *


----------



## baby2010x

Hi ladies, I would really appreciate a quick answer to my question as I'm hoping to start soy tommorow. I havent had a period since I came off the pill in June. Would it be ok for me to just randomly take soy for 5 days and see what happens? Will it cause more problems? I've never had regular cycles maybe only 3 a year so I'm so impatient to wait any longer.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont really know sparklegirl. i cant see it doing any harm. maybe do a little reaserch online first x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

baby2010x said:


> Hi ladies, I would really appreciate a quick answer to my question as I'm hoping to start soy tommorow. I havebt had a period since I cane off the pill in June. Would it be ok for me to just randomly take soy fir 5 days and see what happens? Will it cause mote problems? I've never had regular cycles maybe only 3 a year so I'm so impatient to wait any longer.

Have you been to your doctor? They could check you for pregnancy and then give you something to bring on AF


----------



## baby2010x

I wanted to try soy first before going to doctor. Does soy help regulate ur cycle


----------



## hope4bump

Baby2010. There's no guarantee that soy will regulate your cycle. Some women benefit greatly from soy, whereby others are affected negatively in the sense of delaying their periods. I am not sure it's a good idea to drink the soy if theres a possibility of pregnancy. I'm sure someone will correct me if what I am saying is wrong. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## baby2010x

Thanks, but can i take it now even if I haven't had a period since June? It should bring my af on yes ?


----------



## pink mum

baby2010x said:


> Hi ladies, I would really appreciate a quick answer to my question as I'm hoping to start soy tommorow. I havent had a period since I came off the pill in June. Would it be ok for me to just randomly take soy for 5 days and see what happens? Will it cause more problems? I've never had regular cycles maybe only 3 a year so I'm so impatient to wait any longer.

to bring ur af i thing there i s a tab progestrone whch is take for 5 days two ties a day,y du u consult a doctor?


----------



## angelgirl86

Just wanted to pipe in here since I decided to start taking soy isoflavones this cycle and it actually brought my OV day forward by 2 days! I didn't expect it to work becaues of so many women saying soy messes up anyone's cycle that is regular and ovulates on their own. I normally ovulated on CD 17 with a 27/28 day cycle so my LP is quite short so I decided to take soy in hopes of bringin my OV date up and it did to my shock! Will continue to take them next cycle once AF shows.


----------



## DarlingMe

baby2010x said:


> Thanks, but can i take it now even if I haven't had a period since June? It should bring my af on yes ?

It probably could, but if you are due to ovulate it could delay it!


----------



## shellie31

The :witch:got me this morning :sad2::cry: but i guess i expected it. I've done all my crying for this cycle & Soy journey no2 starts on CD3-7 this cycle,going to take 200mg a night :dance::dance:.
FX this cycle i get my :bfp:this time:cloud9:

*ONWARDS & UPWARDS NOW*:happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppy666

200mg a night Ooooooooooo shellie your brave :haha: sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

baby2010x said:


> Thanks, but can i take it now even if I haven't had a period since June? It should bring my af on yes ?

I wouldnt if i was you. it could make things worse. First go to your doctor and when you have gotten your AF take the soy. I dont think the soy would bring on AF at all.


----------



## Hoping1986

Shellie31...my first Soy cycle didn't work for me either. I had taken cd2-cd6 100mg. I'm doing the same as you now, been taking 200mg at night w/ water since cd3. I'm just staying hopeful that I may get what I want. Baby dust to you, me....well all of us!


----------



## shellie31

poppy666 said:


> 200mg a night Ooooooooooo shellie your brave :haha: sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Hi Poppy:flower:
D'you think 200mg a night is too high a dose? I thought that with me having DOR that a higher dose might pop out some good eggs :pop:.


----------



## poppy666

No shellie once im ready to ttc again im going to take same amount on cd3-7 :hugs:


----------



## Liverna

Can i join you ladies, i took soy 120mg cd 3-5 then 160mg cd6-7. I'm now on CD30 with no ovulation just some stretchy cm now & again but no positive OPK's. I hope i ovulate. Has anyone had a long wait on Soy for ovulation. I have PCOS


----------



## shellie31

poppy666 said:


> No shellie once im ready to ttc again im going to take same amount on cd3-7 :hugs:

Thanks Poppy:hugs:. I was also wondering does it matter if you take your soy in the morning or does it have to be at night?:shrug: I'd rather take mine in the morning with all my other stuff:thumbup:.
How are things with you anyway hun?:hugs:


----------



## hope4bump

Shellie, I took soy in the mornings, and it was fine, no side effects at all - good luck


----------



## poppy666

Hi shellie i really dont think it matters what time of day sweetie :hugs:

asm im as well as i can be :kiss:


----------



## shellie31

Poppy.
Your in my thoughts & prayers right now[-o&lt;[-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey girls

Shellie - so sorry it didn't work out for you last cycle, but sending you loads of :dust: for this one. The first couple of days are the hardest, but I hope you're starting to feel optimistic again for this next cycle. FX for you, sweetie.

Poppy, simply :kiss:and :hugs:. Words sometimes just can't express these things. Give your baby an extra big squeeze tonight and tell him that he will be a big brother - he's just gotta believe! X

I reckon I'm ovulating already - lots of lines on my OPKs and temps up today, which would make it early, but we're gonna go for lots of BD just in case. :winkwink: Hubby is being a trooper despite the bad back - just love him for his stoic attitude! My cold is loads better and the acupuncturist got something going yesterday for sure! She told me I'd feel exhausted afterwards, which was a good sign that things were working, and she was right. I was almost asleep for the rest of the day, except I still had the wee fella to sort!

I had some horrible news today. An old school friend died in her sleep on Tuesday - she was only 34 like me and had a daughter of 14 and a 2 year old son. I hadn't seen her for years, as we gradually drifted apart after our school days, but we always got on well when we were younger and she was a lovely friendly gentle person. This news makes me value what I have sooo much. God bless to you all.

Minky X


----------



## shellie31

Minky. :hugs:
Thanks & you're right the 1st day is always the worst:sad2: but then i pick myself up again & get ready for the next cycle:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:. I'm quite a strong person & i don't let things get me down for too long:thumbup:
YAY for ovulating:dance::dance::dance:you'd better get busy :sex: :winkwink:.

So sorry to hear the sad news about you're friend:hugs::kiss:. It really does make you value what you've got a lot more:hugs:.


----------



## DeniJames

I'd like to join :) First time trying SI. 

*History: *

I'm 33. I have cycle that ranges from 26-36 days w/luteal phase of 12-18 days. 

I have a history of what I believe to be early chem. pregs. I have had one successful preg. (16y/o son) but had a strange issue of blood/urine tests not being positive until almost 4 mo. preg. and during that time I continued to have a regular (expected time and normal flow) AF. Leads me to believe I have some kind of hormonal issue. We have been TTC for 5 months following 1 yr. of NTNP. 

*SI: *

This month: CD 7 120, CD8 120, CD9 160, CD10 200, CD11 200. 


Took SI @ night before bed with the rest of my supplements (baby asprin, B50 complex, multi-vit., vit.C) Started 400mg Guaifenesin CD11 in eve (before DTD). Useing SMEP in addition to Pre-Seed during OV window. I also only allow myself caffine/alchohol for 1 wk. post AF and am limiting pain meds. to Tylenol. 

Only side effects since starting SI I have noticed is retaining a LOT water and not sure if it's related but my hair feels different, usually desperately in need of conditioner in shower and now it's not. Weird. 

On CD 13 Today and haven't noticed ANY signs of ovulation (my typical is CM and noticable OV pains) so far. Still early for me however. 

Started CBE OPK's (smiley's) CD10 (mid-day) & will continue until I get a + or AF. 

I plan to take SI CD3-7 next month in similar pattern.


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone

Just wondered what you all thought of my chart. Although I've been getting good lines on the OPKs for a few days, today's was waaaaay darker than the control line. The problem is that my chart already has the look of a post-ovulation pattern with a dip and then big rise over the last few days. What do you reckon? Ovulating tomorrow or Monday would fit in more closely with my usual ovulation date, but I'm confused. Maybe the high temps the last couple of days are related to the cold that I'm getting over.

We will BD tonight just in case (didn't last night as DH's back was very sore and I already thought the eggy had flown :dohh:). 

Minky


----------



## minkysouth1

DeniJames said:


> I'd like to join :) First time trying SI.
> 
> *History: *
> 
> I'm 33. I have cycle that ranges from 26-36 days w/luteal phase of 12-18 days.
> 
> I have a history of what I believe to be early chem. pregs. I have had one successful preg. (16y/o son) but had a strange issue of blood/urine tests not being positive until almost 4 mo. preg. and during that time I continued to have a regular (expected time and normal flow) AF. Leads me to believe I have some kind of hormonal issue. We have been TTC for 5 months following 1 yr. of NTNP.
> 
> *SI: *
> 
> This month: CD 7 120, CD8 120, CD9 160, CD10 200, CD11 200.
> 
> 
> Took SI @ night before bed with the rest of my supplements (baby asprin, B50 complex, multi-vit., vit.C) Started 400mg Guaifenesin CD11 in eve (before DTD). Useing SMEP in addition to Pre-Seed during OV window. I also only allow myself caffine/alchohol for 1 wk. post AF and am limiting pain meds. to Tylenol.
> 
> Only side effects since starting SI I have noticed is retaining a LOT water and not sure if it's related but my hair feels different, usually desperately in need of conditioner in shower and now it's not. Weird.
> 
> On CD 13 Today and haven't noticed ANY signs of ovulation (my typical is CM and noticable OV pains) so far. Still early for me however.
> 
> Started CBE OPK's (smiley's) CD10 (mid-day) & will continue until I get a + or AF.
> 
> I plan to take SI CD3-7 next month in similar pattern.

Hi DeniJames

You're not the first person I've come across who continues with AF way into pregnancy. I know one girl who didn't find out about her baby till she was 5 months in. She only found out at all because she went into casualty about a random accident. She now has a bouncing and beautiful three year old daughter!

Like you, I've had one definite chemical pregnancy (end of Sept) and a few other strongly suspected ones this year (12 months TTC now). I truly believe soya is the magic ingredient. FX for you this month. :dust:

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

minkysouth1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wondered what you all thought of my chart. Although I've been getting good lines on the OPKs for a few days, today's was waaaaay darker than the control line. The problem is that my chart already has the look of a post-ovulation pattern with a dip and then big rise over the last few days. What do you reckon? Ovulating tomorrow or Monday would fit in more closely with my usual ovulation date, but I'm confused. Maybe the high temps the last couple of days are related to the cold that I'm getting over.
> 
> We will BD tonight just in case (didn't last night as DH's back was very sore and I already thought the eggy had flown :dohh:).
> 
> Minky

Sorry Minky im not too cled up on charts only did it the once last cycle but im sure if you dtd tonight you'll be covered sweetie :thumbup:


----------



## minkysouth1

I think I finally ovulated last night or this morning as I got a big fat OPK ++ yesterday after 2 days of 'nearly there' results and my BBT reading showed a dip today, which hopefully means it will shoot up tomorrow. :thumbup:

My bestest oldest friend had a baby girl this morning, making her young lad a big brother - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Now ain't that sweet?

Minky X


----------



## Hoping1986

Minky what dosage of soy did you take this cycle?


----------



## minkysouth1

Hoping1986 said:


> Minky what dosage of soy did you take this cycle?

Hi Hoping

I took 120mg CD2, 160mg CD3-4, 200mg CD5-6. This was quite a bit more soya than I took last cycle (when I started at 80mg on CD4 and finished with 160mg on CD8). Let's hope that it does the trick!

What dosage are you on, Hoping? Good luck and :dust:

Minky X


----------



## xkissyx

what doseage did you ladies take that worked for you and how many days did you take it for? i have tried it twice now at 120mg for 5 days and it hasn't worked so this time i'm trying 160mg for 3 days and 200mg for the following 2 days x


----------



## poppy666

Thats same dosage i took on cd2-6 sweetie, gl xx


----------



## DeniJames

I have been retaining massive amounts of water since SI! Bad. I had a postitve O test a few days ago and starting yesterday cramps like AF all day/night down low. Hope something happens this month.


----------



## GillAwaiting

Hey guys, I've been lying low here for a while, waiting to see what would happen on the S.I. :witch: arrived today, as expected. My temps had been gradually going down so I knew it was coming. The differences I experienced this cycle are ew cm. I havent had any of this since being on the pill so happy to see it! I had killer cramps at ovulation. Havent had that in a while since going on the B complex. But the best thing is 14/15 day luteal phase and no spotting! Since going on the b6 4 cycles ago I've had spotting every month and only last month managed to get to 14 day luteal phase. Never had spotting before that ever. But this month - nothing! The only bad thing - the killer AF cramping today. 

All this time I thought I had a progesterone issue when maybe it was an estrogen issue instead?!?

We have apt with fertility consultant on Tuesday. 1st meeting and we've had lots of tests done so it should be productive. Im terrified they tell us something is wrong and Im terrified they tell us nothing is wrong. Need some advice - Tuesday will be cd4. Should I take the SI this month? Is the cycle a bust for fertility meds if I see the Doc on cd4? I dont know what to do and dont want to waste another month. I know you guys know how long a month can feel and how powerless it seems when you are doing nothing.

Anyone any thoughts?


----------



## poppy666

Im sure the fertility specialist has heard of Soya Isoflavones GillAwaiting and its only a natural supplement, in Africa its known they have about 200mg of Soy daily in their diets ( so ive read) :haha:

Totally personal choice sweetie :hugs:


----------



## nicky84

Hi all, 

Just thought id share some news with you. 

I have tried Soy this month for the first time..normally i ovulate around day 20 which is quite late in the cycle. This month i took Soy from day 4-8 and took 80mg per day, and i ovlated yesterday which is on day 17 so i was 4 days early which is great!! I presume this is down to Soy as its the only think i have done differently this month... So ive just got to wait until 1st Jan now as she is AF shows up, FX'd it doesnt... 

x


----------



## poppy666

Awww what a great day to get your BFP nicky84 fx for you :dust::dust:


----------



## GillAwaiting

Hey guys,
I just wanted to share something with you. I had a 21 day test (7dpo to be more exact, I lied a little to the nurse as I didnt want to argue the point with her) when I was just taking the B complex and it was a good result with that - 45. I had it taken again last week (at 7 dpo) after my first lot of soy and just got the results. It went to 102.7!! :happydance: I knew something was rocking better when there was no spotting but now Im really sure that there is a link between spotting and progesterone levels. So the S.I. is good for both estrogen and progesterone?? 

There I was thinking that I needed to up the levels of the b complex but perhaps that wasn't the key at all.:nope:

LisaF, is this what clomid does? I have apt with fertility consultant tomorrow and would like to go down the clomid route or whatever medication might work rather than let anyone push us into invasive treatment.:wacko:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone

I've been trying to stay off the forums over the last few days to stop me obsessing about the 2ww, but I couldn't stop myself popping back in tonight. :blush:

Poppy - I hope you are OK. Have you got an appointment date to go into hospital yet? :hugs: I keep worrying about you, sweetie. I hope that it is all over by Christmas so you can have some well deserved r&r with your nearest and dearest.

Nicky and Gill - that's great news from both of you about the positive effects of soy. :winkwink:

Gill - I'm really excited by your stonking progesterone levels!:happydance:. Let's hope that this is the start of something beautiful. I'm really sorry the :witch: came, but lets hope that your body will be in perfect hormonal balance this cycle, making it a better home for a sticky bean. Only you can decide whether or not to take the soy this month. FX whatever your decision...

Nicky, you seem to have had a similar experience to me with the soy - it made me ovulate earlier too, but I'm actually unsure whether Fertility Friend is right and it was 4 days earlier at CD15 (I had a fairly dark OPK that day), or my darkest OPK was right and it was 1 day early at CD18. :wacko: Whatever happened, I definitely ovulated and it was earlier and stronger than before, so :happydance:

So here I am, 11dpo or 8dpo, with temps still increasing, dizzy spells, sore boobs and tingly nipples, headaches coming and going, nausea first thing, metal mouth some days, backache and a feeling that this may be my month... :blush: Just praying that if I have caught, I don't get another chemical. I'm going to hold out at least 2 more days to test (or maybe even 3) as that would make me at least 10dpo (and potentially 13dpo). Hope AF hasn't caught me by then. 

Wish me luck,

Minky X :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

GillAwaiting said:


> Hey guys,
> I just wanted to share something with you. I had a 21 day test (7dpo to be more exact, I lied a little to the nurse as I didnt want to argue the point with her) when I was just taking the B complex and it was a good result with that - 45. I had it taken again last week (at 7 dpo) after my first lot of soy and just got the results. It went to 102.7!! :happydance: I knew something was rocking better when there was no spotting but now Im really sure that there is a link between spotting and progesterone levels. So the S.I. is good for both estrogen and progesterone??
> 
> There I was thinking that I needed to up the levels of the b complex but perhaps that wasn't the key at all.:nope:
> 
> LisaF, is this what clomid does? I have apt with fertility consultant tomorrow and would like to go down the clomid route or whatever medication might work rather than let anyone push us into invasive treatment.:wacko:

Yeh ive read that it helps estrogen and progesterone but mainly estrogen Im taking a thing called Flaxseed oil this month as ive heard that it helps balance your estrogen and progesterone aswell :) GL x


----------



## poppy666

Awww thanks Minky :hugs:

I go in for surgery tomorrow morning, ive already started spotting since Sunday on & off so tomorrow cant come any quicker for me cos im that scared of doing it naturally, been praying it holds out till then :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Awww thanks Minky :hugs:
> 
> I go in for surgery tomorrow morning, ive already started spotting since Sunday on & off so tomorrow cant come any quicker for me cos im that scared of doing it naturally, been praying it holds out till then :cry:
> 
> :hugs:

Hey Poppy

I can understand that you are scared: it's a very hard thing to have to deal with. :hugs: I hope that it all goes smoothly tomorrow: I will be thinking of you. X


----------



## poppy666

Thank you Minky i hope so too :hugs:

Btw your charts looking good.. maybe a IP dip? :kiss:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls

I think that my OPKs were the most reliable guide to ovulation date this month, so I'm only actually 9dpo. Temps a bit down this morning and caved in - BFN on internet cheapie. :cry: Hoping that it's because it is still too early: definitely feel different this month. Slight chance that dip today could be an implantation dip as I had burning cramps in my uterus yesterday. What do you all reckon?

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

LOL Minky i just said maybe that in above post 'great minds' :happydance: If its your IP dip test on 11dpo/12dpo give hCG time to go through your system :hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

Yes, here's hoping, Poppy!!!

I am a little worried this month. My latest smear results came back a couple of days ago with 'minor Mild Dyskaryosis' (abnormal cells), so I have to go and have a cervical examination in January to check that all is ok (a colposcopy). :cry: The letter states that this procedure can be carried out if I am pregnant, but any treatments I might need following the examination would have to wait till afterwards. I can't help feeling a bit anxious whatever happens with baby-making this month. I had a result with borderline changes 6 months ago, but I was told this shouldn't stop me TTC so we just got on with our 'mission'. This one seems slightly worse rather than better. :sad2:

Another spanner in the works and a scary one at that, though the treatments seem to be fairly straightforward and effective. The fact that the health professionals are on the case means that it won't be left to develop into something nasty.

Minky X


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hey poppy,
Am sorry pet. Gutted for u, was telling dh about u, he sad too.


----------



## Trying 2 cope

I ask on the other site but no one anwered me. Can u? Did anyone notice a change to their periods after taking soy? I'm in agony! Cramps and backache lasting forever and pain killers doing nothing.


----------



## poppy666

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hey poppy,
> Am sorry pet. Gutted for u, was telling dh about u, he sad too.

Im ok now thanks sweetie, i naturally miscarried at home in the early hours, but some tissue remained when they scanned me this morning so i went down for the procedure and im home recovering now :hugs:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Not sure what to say. I really feel like I can imagine how sad u are. Really gives u some perspective. My father in law passed away on Friday and these things make u realise how much time u waste worrying about total crap!!! 2011 babes for us pet. Xxx


----------



## brillbride

hope u r ok poppy..xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry poppy and trying 2 cope :hugs: Hugs for you both :hugs:


----------



## GillAwaiting

Trying 2 cope said:


> I ask on the other site but no one anwered me. Can u? Did anyone notice a change to their periods after taking soy? I'm in agony! Cramps and backache lasting forever and pain killers doing nothing.

Yep absolute murder.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

GillAwaiting said:


> Trying 2 cope said:
> 
> 
> I ask on the other site but no one anwered me. Can u? Did anyone notice a change to their periods after taking soy? I'm in agony! Cramps and backache lasting forever and pain killers doing nothing.
> 
> Yep absolute murder.Click to expand...

I didnt notice that question, but yeh post soy periods KILL lol


----------



## GillAwaiting

poppy666 said:


> Trying 2 cope said:
> 
> 
> Hey poppy,
> Am sorry pet. Gutted for u, was telling dh about u, he sad too.
> 
> Im ok now thanks sweetie, i naturally miscarried at home in the early hours, but some tissue remained when they scanned me this morning so i went down for the procedure and im home recovering now :hugs:Click to expand...

Poppy, Im sorry for your loss and this tough time. You are in all our prayers.


----------



## poppy666

Thanks ladies :hugs: and Trying 2 cope im so sorry for your loss and especially at this time of year :hug: your totally right 2011 is for us ladies & being blessed with our BFPs :kiss:


----------



## GillAwaiting

Hey guys just wanted to give you update. Even though I had m/c in April it seems that was nothing short of a miracle. We got our fertility results yesterday. My DH has a critically low sperm count so our only hope is icsi. People told me I was mad to be going to see a clinic so soon. Im 33 in February and my DH 31 in a week. If I could ever give anyone advice it's to listen to your instinct. Im so glad I did now. This would be a far worse situation in 2 years time. We are going to re-test mid February to make sure everything is the same and then straight into action. Im on soy right now, we had a miracle pregnancy before, maybe it will happen again? Thanks everyone here for being so helpful and sharing your stories. You are an army of strength.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: My DF has very low sperm motility, Our doctor told us that the only way for us to conceive is IVF. We had a miracle pregnancy last year but apparantly the reason i MC was because his sperm is poor and wouldnt produce a healthy baby. So as we arent able to have IVF because of my age (Too young) We are having a donor next month. x


----------



## GillAwaiting

Don't give up. My sister had multiple rounds of ivf and in the end had to go to Spain for donor egg and she was over 40. Her adorable little girl will be 2 in March. Most of the doctors told her to adopt, it wasn't going to work but she kept going. It doesnt work for everyone but she is a real inspiration. Science has come so far, miracles really can happen.


----------



## shellie31

Poppy,i'm so sorry for your loss,you're in my thoughts & prayers hun :hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

GillAwaiting said:


> Hey guys just wanted to give you update. Even though I had m/c in April it seems that was nothing short of a miracle. We got our fertility results yesterday. My DH has a critically low sperm count so our only hope is icsi. People told me I was mad to be going to see a clinic so soon. Im 33 in February and my DH 31 in a week. If I could ever give anyone advice it's to listen to your instinct. Im so glad I did now. This would be a far worse situation in 2 years time. We are going to re-test mid February to make sure everything is the same and then straight into action. Im on soy right now, we had a miracle pregnancy before, maybe it will happen again? Thanks everyone here for being so helpful and sharing your stories. You are an army of strength.

I'm really sorry to hear about your DH's results, but I'm glad to see that you're staying positive and looking forward. At least you know what you are dealing with now and can get the appropriate treatment to make that miracle baby. Stay strong. :hugs:

Minky


----------



## minkysouth1

Oh Poppy,

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm so so sorry, but glad it is all over now so that you can rest and relax over Christmas. You've got Korben's first stocking to make up, which hopefully will help to take your mind off things.

Here's hoping that we will be bump buddies soon!!!!! :kiss:

Minky


----------



## minkysouth1

xMissxZoiex said:


> :hugs: My DF has very low sperm motility, Our doctor told us that the only way for us to conceive is IVF. We had a miracle pregnancy last year but apparantly the reason i MC was because his sperm is poor and wouldnt produce a healthy baby. So as we arent able to have IVF because of my age (Too young) We are having a donor next month. x

Good luck Miss Zoie! FX that your donor will help make the difference for you. X


----------



## hope4bump

Minky, your chart looks GREAT. you must be well pleased :)


----------



## minkysouth1

hope4bump said:


> Minky, your chart looks GREAT. you must be well pleased :)

Hi hope4bump,

I am starting to get just a teensy-weensy bit excited because this month's chart looks different from past cycles. Normally by now, I'm watching my temps tumble and preparing myself for AF and / or a BFN. But this time... I nearly fell over backwards when I saw my BBT skyrocket this morning. :haha: I've had loads of other symptoms too - morning nausea before I eat, sore boobs, metal mouth, dizziness, vivid dreams. I've actually been thinking this might be my cycle since about CD3-4. I just woke up early that morning with a strange taste in my mouth and thought, 'I'm pregnant.'

I had a chemical pregnancy in September, so I'm trying not to get too excited. But it's hard not to daydream of babies after a year TTC and then finally such positive signs. I think I'll test in the morning and hope for my Christmas BFP. 

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

Got my fx crossed for you Minky cos you sure sound preggoooooooooooooooo to me :happydance::happydance: :hugs:


----------



## GillAwaiting

minkysouth1 said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> Minky, your chart looks GREAT. you must be well pleased :)
> 
> Hi hope4bump,
> 
> I am starting to get just a teensy-weensy bit excited because this month's chart looks different from past cycles. Normally by now, I'm watching my temps tumble and preparing myself for AF and / or a BFN. But this time... I nearly fell over backwards when I saw my BBT skyrocket this morning. :haha: I've had loads of other symptoms too - morning nausea before I eat, sore boobs, metal mouth, dizziness, vivid dreams. I've actually been thinking this might be my cycle since about CD3-4. I just woke up early that morning with a strange taste in my mouth and thought, 'I'm pregnant.'
> 
> I had a chemical pregnancy in September, so I'm trying not to get too excited. But it's hard not to daydream of babies after a year TTC and then finally such positive signs. I think I'll test in the morning and hope for my Christmas BFP.
> 
> Minky XClick to expand...


This sounds really positive. I hope Santy brings you wonderful news! (or maybe it should be the stork!)


----------



## brillbride

good luck minky.xxxx


----------



## Hoping1986

Hoping the best for you Minky!


----------



## minkysouth1

OK girls, I can't believe I am writing this but I seem to be a soya success stories on my 2nd round of SI, my 3rd round of B-vits and my 12th month TTC a little bro for my DS. I got my :bfp: this morning at 14 dpo! :cloud9: 

Tested on Christmas Eve at 12dpo with my internet cheapie and thought there was possibly a really faint line, but I was unsure if it was an evap. I decided to just enjoy Christmas and tried not to think about it, but my temps were still pretty good so I felt optimistic.

Tried again this morning (internet cheapie again) and a definite line appeared after a couple of minutes. Its still quite faint, but its coloured and far too clear to be an evaporation line. :happydance::happydance:

I'm now excited but a little worried as I had a chemical pregnancy in September. Here's hoping the lines are darker tomorrow. Come on beanie... stick!

Thanks for all the kind messages. I hope all you soya girls get to be my bump buddy soon! XXXX :dust:
Minky X


----------



## katiekittykat

minkysouth1 said:


> OK girls, I can't believe I am writing this but I seem to be a soya success stories on my 2nd round of SI, my 3rd round of B-vits and my 12th month TTC a little bro for my DS. I got my :bfp: this morning at 14 dpo! :cloud9:
> 
> Tested on Christmas Eve at 12dpo with my internet cheapie and thought there was possibly a really faint line, but I was unsure if it was an evap. I decided to just enjoy Christmas and tried not to think about it, but my temps were still pretty good so I felt optimistic.
> 
> Tried again this morning (internet cheapie again) and a definite line appeared after a couple of minutes. Its still quite faint, but its coloured and far too clear to be an evaporation line. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm now excited but a little worried as I had a chemical pregnancy in September. Here's hoping the lines are darker tomorrow. Come on beanie... stick!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind messages. I hope all you soya girls get to be my bump buddy soon! XXXX :dust:
> Minky X

:happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## brillbride

OMG minky--congrats--fab news on XMAS day---wey hey.........how much soy did u take again??? many many congrats.............xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy666

Congratulations Minky have a happy & healthy 9mths :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Congratulations Minky. Here to a health 9 months. xx

I am on CD2 today. I was a bit late to take Soy last month but did take it for 2 days....obviously it did no good so this is the month were I will take it for 5 days. I am going to take 160mg for the first 3 days and 200mg for that last two but I am not sure what CD days to take them on. I was going to try 3-7 days but does any one think it would be better to take them 2-6? 

Thanks


----------



## minkysouth1

Irish_eyes said:


> Congratulations Minky. Here to a health 9 months. xx
> 
> I am on CD2 today. I was a bit late to take Soy last month but did take it for 2 days....obviously it did no good so this is the month were I will take it for 5 days. I am going to take 160mg for the first 3 days and 200mg for that last two but I am not sure what CD days to take them on. I was going to try 3-7 days but does any one think it would be better to take them 2-6?
> 
> Thanks

Hi Irish_eyes. Thanks for the congratulations!

I took my soya this cycle on days 2-6 (120mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg, 200mg) and used the 40mg Tesco pills. On my first soya cycle, I took slightly less (about 40mg less per day) on CD 4-8 with no success, so decided to do things a little differently second time round. I don't know whether CD 2-6 or 3-7 are better, but the general consensus seems to be that starting your dose earlier can affect the number of eggs released, while a later start (particularly CD 5-9) produces a high quality mature egg. I hope that helps.

Minky X


----------



## hope4bump

GillAwaiting said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> Minky, your chart looks GREAT. you must be well pleased :)
> 
> Hi hope4bump,
> 
> I am starting to get just a teensy-weensy bit excited because this month's chart looks different from past cycles. Normally by now, I'm watching my temps tumble and preparing myself for AF and / or a BFN. But this time... I nearly fell over backwards when I saw my BBT skyrocket this morning. :haha: I've had loads of other symptoms too - morning nausea before I eat, sore boobs, metal mouth, dizziness, vivid dreams. I've actually been thinking this might be my cycle since about CD3-4. I just woke up early that morning with a strange taste in my mouth and thought, 'I'm pregnant.'
> 
> I had a chemical pregnancy in September, so I'm trying not to get too excited. But it's hard not to daydream of babies after a year TTC and then finally such positive signs. I think I'll test in the morning and hope for my Christmas BFP.
> 
> Minky XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> This sounds really positive. I hope Santy brings you wonderful news! (or maybe it should be the stork!)Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

i knew it :) congratulations :)


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Congratulations Minky have a happy & healthy 9mths :happydance::happydance::hugs:

:hugs::hugs: You'll be my bump buddy early in the New Year, I'm sure, my sweet. I just have a feeling about it.... :dust: Lovely, Poppy, I hope your Christmas went well and that you managed to rest and relax. :hugs:

I'm actually a bit nervous about my BFP after what happened last time. Although I'm getting good strong symptoms and I've done loads to improve my luteal phase and stop an early miscarriage happening again, I can't help worrying a bit. I just hope that my test lines continue to get darker and stronger every day. FX


----------



## minkysouth1

hope4bump said:


> GillAwaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> Minky, your chart looks GREAT. you must be well pleased :)
> 
> Hi hope4bump,
> 
> I am starting to get just a teensy-weensy bit excited because this month's chart looks different from past cycles. Normally by now, I'm watching my temps tumble and preparing myself for AF and / or a BFN. But this time... I nearly fell over backwards when I saw my BBT skyrocket this morning. :haha: I've had loads of other symptoms too - morning nausea before I eat, sore boobs, metal mouth, dizziness, vivid dreams. I've actually been thinking this might be my cycle since about CD3-4. I just woke up early that morning with a strange taste in my mouth and thought, 'I'm pregnant.'
> 
> I had a chemical pregnancy in September, so I'm trying not to get too excited. But it's hard not to daydream of babies after a year TTC and then finally such positive signs. I think I'll test in the morning and hope for my Christmas BFP.
> 
> Minky XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> This sounds really positive. I hope Santy brings you wonderful news! (or maybe it should be the stork!)Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> i knew it :) congratulations :)Click to expand...

Yes, hope4abump, you were right. You are definitely a talented chart-reader. I'll be stalking yours now looking for signs of your soya BFP!


----------



## minkysouth1

brillbride said:


> OMG minky--congrats--fab news on XMAS day---wey hey.........how much soy did u take again??? many many congrats.............xxxxxxxxxx

Thank you soooo much, my sweet. I wrote down my soya dosage above this post in the reply to Irish_eyes. I think that soya is miraculous, but I've also been seeing this amazing acupuncturist who really helped me to relax and who worked on balancing my cycle. Also, B-complex (B100) has definitely improved my luteal phase, while Preseed gave DH's little swimmers a bit of a boost on their long journey.

I really hope you will be with me soon too. :hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

minkysouth1 said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Minky. Here to a health 9 months. xx
> 
> I am on CD2 today. I was a bit late to take Soy last month but did take it for 2 days....obviously it did no good so this is the month were I will take it for 5 days. I am going to take 160mg for the first 3 days and 200mg for that last two but I am not sure what CD days to take them on. I was going to try 3-7 days but does any one think it would be better to take them 2-6?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hi Irish_eyes. Thanks for the congratulations!
> 
> I took my soya this cycle on days 2-6 (120mg, 160mg, 160mg, 200mg, 200mg) and used the 40mg Tesco pills. On my first soya cycle, I took slightly less (about 40mg less per day) on CD 4-8 with no success, so decided to do things a little differently second time round. I don't know whether CD 2-6 or 3-7 are better, but the general consensus seems to be that starting your dose earlier can affect the number of eggs released, while a later start (particularly CD 5-9) produces a high quality mature egg. I hope that helps.
> 
> Minky XClick to expand...

Thanks Minky, better get the Soy out tonight then. x


----------



## minkysouth1

I hope it works for you too, my sweet.
Have faith! :dust:


----------



## poppy666

minkysouth1 said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Minky have a happy & healthy 9mths :happydance::happydance::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: You'll be my bump buddy early in the New Year, I'm sure, my sweet. I just have a feeling about it.... :dust: Lovely, Poppy, I hope your Christmas went well and that you managed to rest and relax. :hugs:
> 
> I'm actually a bit nervous about my BFP after what happened last time. Although I'm getting good strong symptoms and I've done loads to improve my luteal phase and stop an early miscarriage happening again, I can't help worrying a bit. I just hope that my test lines continue to get darker and stronger every day. FXClick to expand...

Think i'd be nervous too if/when i get my BFP, you be ok sweetie :hugs: and i cant wait to be your bump buddy :happydance:


----------



## 4Sadi

Congrats Minky on your BFP! I just wanted to share that I used EPO (my chart isn't as filled in as it should be but I took it up until O) as well as soy - here's the link to my bfp chart.

my bfp chart


----------



## minkysouth1

4Sadi said:


> Congrats Minky on your BFP! I just wanted to share that I used EPO (my chart isn't as filled in as it should be but I took it up until O) as well as soy - here's the link to my bfp chart.
> 
> my bfp chart

Ooh, ooh, so did I! EPO (Evening Primrose Oil) up until ovulation as it helps increase CM. And I have been seeing an amazing acupuncturist since ovulation time of my last cycle: her treatments relaxed me completely and I think they helped to balance my hormones (along with the soya and the B-vits). I also used Pre-Seed to increase my chances!


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls,

Thank you so much for all your comments, girls. They mean a lot to me! :hugs:

Just an update. I used another IC this morning and got another +++ that came up quickly, but still didn't seem very dark. To settle my mind, I used a Superdrug test later in the morning and got a really really dark :bfp: immediately. I'm feeling a little less anxious now: when I had my chemical pregnancy, my BFPs were with this brand and were always quite faint, getting fainter every day. I never got such a positive pregnancy line last September. FX FX, but looking good. :thumbup:

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Minky have a happy & healthy 9mths :happydance::happydance::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: You'll be my bump buddy early in the New Year, I'm sure, my sweet. I just have a feeling about it.... :dust: Lovely, Poppy, I hope your Christmas went well and that you managed to rest and relax. :hugs:
> 
> I'm actually a bit nervous about my BFP after what happened last time. Although I'm getting good strong symptoms and I've done loads to improve my luteal phase and stop an early miscarriage happening again, I can't help worrying a bit. I just hope that my test lines continue to get darker and stronger every day. FXClick to expand...
> 
> Think i'd be nervous too if/when i get my BFP, you be ok sweetie :hugs: and i cant wait to be your bump buddy :happydance:Click to expand...

I really can't wait to be bump buddies with you either, Poppy!!! :hugs: 

(I love your new avatar)


----------



## poppy666

The symbol is Kokopelli ( fertility god) most of the ladies on my thread have used a picture of Kokopelli and got their BFPs, i too used it as a desktop picture and got my BFP before the loss, so using as my avatar now n see what happens :happydance:

Great news about the Superdrug test Minky... your right if a chemical it would be faint then get fainter till af arrived, your safe sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

poppy666 said:


> The symbol is Kokopelli ( fertility god) most of the ladies on my thread have used a picture of Kokopelli and got their BFPs, i too used it as a desktop picture and got my BFP before the loss, so using as my avatar now n see what happens :happydance:

Ooooo....I think most of BnB will have this as their avatar now. :haha:


----------



## GillAwaiting

minkysouth1 said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> OMG minky--congrats--fab news on XMAS day---wey hey.........how much soy did u take again??? many many congrats.............xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank you soooo much, my sweet. I wrote down my soya dosage above this post in the reply to Irish_eyes. I think that soya is miraculous, but I've also been seeing this amazing acupuncturist who really helped me to relax and who worked on balancing my cycle. Also, B-complex (B100) has definitely improved my luteal phase, while Preseed gave DH's little swimmers a bit of a boost on their long journey.
> 
> I really hope you will be with me soon too. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ah Minky, Congratulations, fantastic news indeed. What a wonderful start to the new year for you. Thanks for telling us what you did to help it along. Happy New Year! :flower:


----------



## IAMTRYING

I have heard good things about the Soy and I've heard Bad things about it. I would like to try it! But have not beable to find it just yet. Everyone says I can find it at Walmart. Not seen it!


----------



## poppy666

IAMTRYING said:


> I have heard good things about the Soy and I've heard Bad things about it. I would like to try it! But have not beable to find it just yet. Everyone says I can find it at Walmart. Not seen it!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Body-...5MLI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293546996&sr=8-2

Many more on the internet sweetie xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I got a positive OPK this afternoon, so it looks like soy neither improved or harmed my cycle.

Probably won't take it next cycle - think I'll give Agnus Castus a go.


----------



## Hoping1986

Hi ladies. Minky a big CONGRATS to you!!! Soy Iso did not work for me though. This was my second cycle using it, but I guess my infertility is a bit much more invasive. I am now rearing up for IUI w/ Gonadotropins ($2000). I have seen a specialist that seems hopeful due to my age. So this cycle I am not doing anything extra, and hopefully the New Year will bring good news. If anyone know or has any info on IUI...it would be greatly appreciated as I am somewhat new to this.


----------



## shellie31

*CONGRATULATIONS* Minky on your special xmas present:cloud9:. I'm so pleased for you:hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

So my second month on soy has failed and I am giving up, Had my first lot of bloods done today so we may have to go down another route, would of been nice to of been able to have a baby with the help of soy but at least we will get some answers and then be able to get treatment if necessary I may do one more month as most things take 3 attempts before working well that's my idea and I'm sticking to it :) 
I just hope for you girls soy is the answer and you get your Bfp's very soon :)


----------



## NellyVille

Took 80 mg a day, days 1-5. Now just have to do the necessary and wait and see! Definately going to try minky's recipe for success next month if this doesn't work! Babydust to all xx


----------



## minkysouth1

NellyVille said:


> Took 80 mg a day, days 1-5. Now just have to do the necessary and wait and see! Definately going to try minky's recipe for success next month if this doesn't work! Babydust to all xx

I hope it works out for you too, Nelly! For me, it seems that doing several positive things simultaneously (soya, b-vits, acupuncture, EPO, Preseed) not only helped me to get pregnant, but also gave me this weird serene confidence that I didn't have before. I wonder if that was what made the biggest difference compared to past cycles. :blush:

:dust: to all...


----------



## minkysouth1

To Hoping, Gill, Brillbride, Poppy, Irisheyes and all the other girls who left lovely messages for me. I really appreciated your comments and felt so privileged that I was able to share our good news with you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

It's a relief to share our little secret as we're not going to tell 'the world' until we see our baby at the 12 week scan. FX, hoping and praying XXXX

All my POAS tests are very dark at 17dpo, my initial symptoms are still there with knobs on - at this stage, I'm pretty certain that this is not a chemical pregnancy like last time! We've passed the first hurdle... :thumbup:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I have finished taking my soy this month. 
I took 160mg from CD2-4 and 200mg from CD5-6. 
Fingers X'd it has helped. 

Minky, you are very welcomed and so happy for you that things are going well. 
Take good care of yourself....do you have a journal so that we can stalk? :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## poppy666

FX your avatar works Irish_eyes :haha: :dust::dust:


----------



## Irish_eyes

thanks Poppy for the idea. :haha:


----------



## minkysouth1

Good luck to all the 'fertility god' girls. Hope he does the baby dance for you!!!!


----------



## kaleigh71

Hi! I found this thread doing a google search and stayed up way too late reading through everything. You have a wonderful and supportive group here and it is very encouraging to see the success many are having! I hope you don't mind if I ask a few questions, as I started with soy on CD3, now on CD5. I am taking 120mg. I'm also taking B6 with my prenatal vits. 

First, is it normal to feel slightly crampy right now? I have a slight bit of spotting which is probably from AF, and would normally be gone by today or tomorrow. I'm much less worried about the spotting as I am the cramps. I don't normally even get cramps with AF, but these are VERY very mild. 

Also, should I be taking the B6 now or later? It made me wonder when I saw the last couple of questions on the poll.

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi kaleigh

Realise it's been quiet here the last couple of days, so thought I'd pop by and answer your question. Slight cramps are fairly normal with soya, other girls have reported them and I definitely got a few and felt a bit weird on the 5 days I took the soya. You might also experience some ovulation pain - girls report tweaking and pinching sensations.

I also took B-vitamins, but in a B-complex (B50 or B100) rather than just B6 alone, as taking excessive amounts of one single B-vitamin can cause deficiencies in other B-vits. You can take it throughout your cycle, though it is recommended that you take a few days break a month at around the time your period starts.

I hope that's helpful. Good luck TTC. Hope the soya works for you!

Minky X


----------



## Conception

Hi everyone!

Kaleigh, like you i just started taking soy! Took my first dose (50 mg) this evening, so excited! Don't know anything about symptoms yet though... I think you can have a bit more cramping cos your supposed to produce better eggs ;) Let's hope your ovaries are working already!

I also read through this whole topic! Read a lot of good news! Last one to get pregnant is minky i think, congratz! And poppy, sorry to hear about your loss... Good luck trying again!

We're in our 10th month of trying now... My BF is gonna have his sperm tested next week (still have to go to doctor though) and i was just thinking that these last 3 months before seeing an OB/GYN we'd try soy! Can't hurt i think! Also having BF take Vit C, Zinc and folic acid.. Hope it'll all help! This waiting is sooooooo long!


----------



## poppy666

Thank you sweetie and loads of :dust::dust::dust: for you :happydance:


----------



## minkysouth1

Thanks for the message, Conception - hope the soya does it for you too! :dust:

Hey Poppy sweetie: what's the story with you? I hope things are ok and that you're feeling upbeat. :hugs:


----------



## poppy666

Hiya Minky ive just been reading back and noticed Beth_welshy status says TTC and a little angel against December? I hope she's ok x

As for me im still spotting.. got a positive OPK Monday DTD Tuesday but feel like my af is arriving 2wks early :dohh: dont know what to think, think once you have a mc your cycle is a mess x

You ok my sweet x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Whats everyones doesage for this month? Ive taken 240mg


----------



## poppy666

Oh xMissxZoiex hope your ok on that dosage i didnt think you could take more than 200mg?? Im waiting for af then may take 160mg not sure yet :shrug: x


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hi missxzoiex,
ive only taken soy once, last cycle, i took 200 each day for 5 days and my af was unbearable. I wouldnt take so much if i were u.
Good luck though.


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Hiya Minky ive just been reading back and noticed Beth_welshy status says TTC and a little angel against December? I hope she's ok x
> 
> As for me im still spotting.. got a positive OPK Monday DTD Tuesday but feel like my af is arriving 2wks early :dohh: dont know what to think, think once you have a mc your cycle is a mess x
> 
> You ok my sweet x

Sorry Poppy

I went off to bed before your reply arrived yesterday - knackered out! :sleep:

You're right about people's cycles being messed up after an m/c, but aren't you supposed to be more fertile too? I hope it works out for you soon, lovely, and that we get to be bump buddies for autumn 2011 beanies. :haha:

Beth_welshy lost her little bean in December at a similar time to you, I think, the poor love. I'm really hoping that you both have good news over the next couple of months and get your sticky beans. FX and :dust:

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

We will be bump buddies soon but since i read about Beth_welshy loss im a bit paranoid about trying the Soy again :wacko: i may just leave it for a few cycles see how i do without it but i'll get that BFP one way or another :haha:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi again Poppy

I think you'd probably conceive without soya anyway, Poppy, cos you've already had 4 kids and there are no signs that you're unable to have more. My nana had 9 kids and was 46 when her youngest was born, while my mother-in-law had 12 kids and the last one came along when she was over 45. (I know, but its cos of Irish families and rubbish TV - :haha:) You're still a spring chicken comparatively and I'm sure you've got plenty of baby-ready eggies hanging out in those ovaries. :rofl: 

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

:haha: i hope there's plenty of eggies in there lol i didnt start my periods till i was 18 so fx there is a few left :happydance: Irish families im one of them lol x


----------



## minkysouth1

Irish family too - good strong stock for child-bearing! :winkwink:

Wow, you must have been traumatised waiting till you were 18 for a period. I was nearly 15 and felt like a freak. :wacko:


----------



## poppy666

I wasnt too bad because my mum was also 18 before she died at 52 she was still having regular periods so fx i will too. My sister was like you she was 14. Im from northern Ireland and my mum's side southern Ireland x

How you feeling anyways Minky got any sickness yet? x


----------



## minkysouth1

I'm sorry to hear that your mum passed away so young - that must have been hard.

I've been getting loads of symptoms: MS, stabbing pains in boobs, lower back ache and restless legs, dizziness, knackered all the time, hunger, hunger, hunger.

Did you have a lot of symptoms with your angel pregnancy? I'm just wondering cos I'm starting to get paranoid now too...


----------



## poppy666

WOW you got a lot of symptoms there sweetie you have no need to be worried :hugs:

I had the stabbing of the bbs the odd time and waves of sickness off and on but by 6wks they'd gone, all that was left was backache really bad at times on my right near ovary and tiredness, plus a little bump growing.

When i had the scans the sac did keep growing but so did the mass of blood on the right of the uterus ( where baby had died) x

You'll be fine, when do you have a scan? x


----------



## minkysouth1

Oh, it must have been really hard for you, Poppy. :hugs: You deserve some good news after that experience. 

I've been getting backache on and off for a week or so, but it seems less strong today. It's much better if I lie with a pillow between my legs or get a back rub, so I thought it must be related to uterus and muscles stretching. Other girls in the September Sweet Peas thread seem to get it too and reckon it's ligament pain, so I wasn't worrying about it, but now I'm not so sure. :dohh: I have other strong symptoms though and need to hold on to that.

Can you believe I haven't even been to the doctor yet, let alone organised a scan??? I had to have my cervix checked a few days ago after a slightly dodgy smear and I wanted to wait till after that. The gynae said everything was fine down there and to remember to take my folic acid. I guess a gynae knows what a pregnant gal's bits look like. :haha: Come to mention it and sorry if this is tmi, but I noticed today that my labia have gone much darker. That's supposed to be anotehr symptom, hey?

Minky X


----------



## poppy666

Stop it missy :haha: your perfectly fine, i was just unlucky thats all :hugs: i never had symptoms with 2 of my boys ie morning sickness, did have very sore bbs 2wks before my bfp with korben and they stayed sore till week 14 :dohh:

Make your appointment cos you'll see your midwife at 8wks, but if you had a loss you'll probs get an early scan x


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Stop it missy :haha: your perfectly fine, i was just unlucky thats all :hugs: i never had symptoms with 2 of my boys ie morning sickness, did have very sore bbs 2wks before my bfp with korben and they stayed sore till week 14 :dohh:
> 
> Make your appointment cos you'll see your midwife at 8wks, but if you had a loss you'll probs get an early scan x

Thanks and will do. (My boobs are swelling up and hurt like hell - hurray!) XXXX


----------



## poppy666

:haha: Right im off to bed sweetie, night night Minky :hugs:


----------



## aedgell03

Ok ladies, I know this probably isn't right, and there is most likely an intro thread, but I've decided to post here.

My name is Amy, I'll be 26 next month. I'm engaged, DF's name is Damon, and he's 28. He has a 3 year old daughter, who the mother has custody of and he doesn't get to see very much. I was Dx with PCOS 8 years ago at the age of 18. Was told at that time that I'd never get pregnant, muchless ever have children. I've proved them wrong, as I have been pregnant, 4 years ago, although I miscarried at 11 weeks. Haven't been in a stable relationship since then, until now.

We are planning on getting married July 30,2011. And are trying to start a family now. I haven't had a cycle since May. I went ahead an tried soy. From Jan 1- Jan 5 I took 200mg each day at about 11pm. Starting today I've started having pains down low. Nothing to incapacitate me for more then 2-3 minutes at a time. 

I'm just wondering if this is happening due to the soy or not? Can someone PLEASE answer that?

Thanks
FX for all of you trying for your BFPs


----------



## IwantBabyBump

Hey aed! Looks like we're in the same boat. I also have PCOS, and took 200mg of soy at night. I took them from Dec31-Jan4. (days 3-7) I'm having some twinges on both sides every once in awhile, started yesterday. More on the left side then the right. They only last a few seconds though and then go away.. sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## Kelly829

I got a BFP my first cycle using Soy Isoflavones in October 2010. 120 mg CD 1-5. I O'd later (CD 21). I got my BFP on 14 dpo. But it was a chemical pregnancy. I started spotting light on 16 dpo, had a full flow for a few hours, and then 5 more days of light spotting. 

I took Soy for 2 more cycles after that. I decided to try without this cycle.


----------



## aedgell03

iwant, hopefully this is OUR cycle for BFPs, for me its been on and off for most of the day. Hopefully its not going on while I'm at work tomorrow


----------



## minkysouth1

How are all the soya girls doing?


----------



## poppy666

Minkyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy how you doing my sweet? :hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

I am CD22 and I think I am 8DPO. I normally O between CD15-17 and I would say a majority of the time I O on CD16. This month, it looks as if I O'd on CD14. I didn't get a positive opk or a Peak on my CBFM but the sticks got darker but not enough to be a positive and the next day nothing. So I am assuming I got my surge during the night....hopefully. 

Anyway, I have no unusual symptoms than normal. I have sore bbs but the only thing that is different is I keep waking during the night at 5.30am but I can easily drift off again. But on Thursday night I woke at 3.30am, 5.30am, 6am (ok that was because DH was getting up to go to the loo) and then my alarm went off at 7am. This has been happening since two Thursdays ago but it doesn't happen at the weekend. It might be something to do with worrying about getting up for work in time.


----------



## kaleigh71

Hi again. I want to thank you for your responses, sorry it took so long for me to get back on here. 

I took 120mg from CD3-7. I am currently CD17, I'm almost 100 percent sure I O'ed yesterday, which is my normal day. I've never had ovulation pains or a HUGE ovulation dip, but I sure did this month! My temps were VERY consistent, if I hadn't checked I would have thought something was wrong with my thermometer, as most days I was just a couple of degrees different one way or the other. AND, I got quite the temp rise this morning! :happydance:

Because I have had 5 losses total, 2 in 2010, I am planning on taking progesterone supplements starting 4 DPO. I have an old prescription from my loss in May 2010, which my OB had told me to keep and use if I got a BFP. Well, I'm taking it a step further and starting it before that because I know that is what RE's tell their clients to do. It just makes sense that *if* progesterone is a problem it should be taken as close to implantation as possible.

Anyhow, for some reason I just have a good feeling about this month, so I guess we will see! :thumbup:


----------



## gueyilla1985

do you take the soy all at once or do you just spread them out?


----------



## Irish_eyes

You spread it out over 5 days. This month I took them CD2-6 and I took 160mg CD2-4 and 200mg CD5-6.


----------



## happyshopper

Hello all, can I join your poll?
I have a 29 day cycle and last month (according to my CBFM) I ovulate on day 18. I also have pre-AF spotting at 6DPO so I would like to bring ovulation forward a few days and stop the spotting.
I have taken 80mg of soy on CD 3 & 4, 120mg on CD 5 & 6 and I plan to take 160mg on CD 7.
I feel a little sick this morning but no headaches to report just yet. FX it will help us all with getting our long awaited :bfp:
:dust:


----------



## gueyilla1985

Irish_eyes said:


> You spread it out over 5 days. This month I took them CD2-6 and I took 160mg CD2-4 and 200mg CD5-6.


what brand do you think is thed best?


----------



## inkdchick

gueyilla1985 said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> You spread it out over 5 days. This month I took them CD2-6 and I took 160mg CD2-4 and 200mg CD5-6.
> 
> 
> what brand do you think is thed best?Click to expand...

sorry to but in on your post but a lot of us use Tesco brand and they seem ok with lots of ladies getting their bfp's so there 's hope for the rest of us too good luck


----------



## GillAwaiting

Hello Folks! It's been a while since I've been on this thread. Been hanging out over on the ICSI 2011 thread. :wacko: I did some soy for this cycle and just wanted to let you guys know how it went, in case anyone is interested. I've done 2 months of soy now. Wont be doing it again as want to get body in right working order for the icsi which looks like will be happening in March.

Both times I found it hard to pinpoint ovulation. I temp every day but on soy my temps seemed to jump up and then jump up again around ovulation time. Last cycle I was very aware of ovulation and period and this time, I got some twinges at ovulation but oh my lord, Im having the worst period ever. The b vits had changed all that for the better but the soy has thrown it back to sheer murder. :growlmad: Eating pain killers like they are smarties and I never take pain killers!

It was hell week leading up to :witch:. Was utterly exhausted for no good reason (was hoping it was symptom for a small miracle :baby: but was not to be). Yesterday I felt like a truck hit me, so completely full of anger and frustration for no good reason. I wanted to put on some punching gloves and beat myself up, it was so bad!! Naturally I decided that seeing as it was Saturday, I would stay well away from all people in case I did or said something totally off the wall. Anyhoo, back to normal self today so that made me realise that the soy had sent me batty or rather the progestrone drop had sent me batty. Woke up my old self again this morning except murdered with cramps.

I know for sure the soy brings your progesterone levels up because I did 2 day 21 blood tests. 1st one, just on b vits - was 45. 2nd one, on b vits and soy - was 102! 

Thank goodness back to myself today. Yesterday was the weirdest thing and now I totally understand how some women commit murder and put it down to pms. :cry: I feel like I was a different person yesterday.

One plus from it all is that the pre-period spotting disappeared for the two cycles. That had only started when I started taking b-vits. Going to reduce my b-vits now too and see how that fares out. 

Anyhoo that's all my soy experience over. If soy can do all that to one's hormones I dread to think what the IVF injections are going to do. Up to now I had been thinking that maybe I wouldnt need much time off work but after yesterday, it would be dangerous for me to be in work with swinging hormones. 

Hope my input is helpful to someone out there. :thumbup: Best of luck guys. Miracles really do happen, so don't give up. Thanks for all the info and support on this thread. xx :hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

inkdchick said:


> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> You spread it out over 5 days. This month I took them CD2-6 and I took 160mg CD2-4 and 200mg CD5-6.
> 
> 
> what brand do you think is thed best?Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to but in on your post but a lot of us use Tesco brand and they seem ok with lots of ladies getting their bfp's so there 's hope for the rest of us too good luckClick to expand...

Yes, that is the brand that I use. :winkwink:


----------



## happyshopper

Help, I'm a little worried now as I've started to spot at CD7. I don't think its from my AF as its pink and besides it finished a couple of days ago. I really hope I haven't screwed up my cycle. I'm not sure if I should finish the pills tonight. Has anyone else experiences the same thing? xxx


----------



## gueyilla1985

Irish_eyes said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gueyilla1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> You spread it out over 5 days. This month I took them CD2-6 and I took 160mg CD2-4 and 200mg CD5-6.
> 
> 
> what brand do you think is thed best?Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to but in on your post but a lot of us use Tesco brand and they seem ok with lots of ladies getting their bfp's so there 's hope for the rest of us too good luckClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, that is the brand that I use. :winkwink:Click to expand...

where do i get that brand. ive bought the earlypregnancy.com ones and answer


----------



## minkysouth1

Good luck with the ICSI, Gillawaiting. Hope that it's your dream ticket!

Sounds like soya was a nightmare for you; it definitely doesn't agree with everyone, but you don't really know which way it'll swing for you till you try it. At least you can tick SI off the list now.

FX for you, Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Good luck Irisheyes, Poppy and all the girls. FX for you all.

I have an early scan tomorrow and am more than a bit nervous - so desperate for everything to be ok. Wish me luck.... XXXX


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Minkyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy how you doing my sweet? :hugs:

Hey Poppy, hope you've had a definite OV date by now - FX FX FX FX FX FX


----------



## poppy666

Dont know for sure yet Minky if you look at my chart its all over the place lol plus im still bleeding and spotting since the miscarriage :shrug:

You excited for you scan sweetie? wooohoooo little bubba x


----------



## megs11

i have been using the soya for just one cycle. I am now on my period (also getting over the flu)and it is heavier than ever anyone experienced this. Usually i am about 1-2 days heavy but now it is 3 days and quite red? Also before i ovulated and before i came on, i had the most horrendous migraines - no tablets would touch it, could this be the soy or maybe the flu? Not that keen to take soy again for this cycle


----------



## minkysouth1

megs11 said:


> i have been using the soya for just one cycle. I am now on my period (also getting over the flu)and it is heavier than ever anyone experienced this. Usually i am about 1-2 days heavy but now it is 3 days and quite red? Also before i ovulated and before i came on, i had the most horrendous migraines - no tablets would touch it, could this be the soy or maybe the flu? Not that keen to take soy again for this cycle

It's good if your menstrual blood is redder - it means that you've made a good strong uterine lining for your little bean to snuggle down into next cycle. Good luck! X


----------



## poppy666

minkysouth1 said:
 

> megs11 said:
> 
> 
> i have been using the soya for just one cycle. I am now on my period (also getting over the flu)and it is heavier than ever anyone experienced this. Usually i am about 1-2 days heavy but now it is 3 days and quite red? Also before i ovulated and before i came on, i had the most horrendous migraines - no tablets would touch it, could this be the soy or maybe the flu? Not that keen to take soy again for this cycle
> 
> It's good if your menstrual blood is redder - it means that you've made a good strong uterine lining for your little bean to snuggle down into next cycle. Good luck! XClick to expand...

I never knew that Minky hmmm mine is really red atm but dunno if thats just cos of mc :shrug: but good to know xx


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Dont know for sure yet Minky if you look at my chart its all over the place lol plus im still bleeding and spotting since the miscarriage :shrug:
> 
> You excited for you scan sweetie? wooohoooo little bubba x

Woah Poppy - I see what you mean about your cycle. It's like it hasn't made its mind up which phase it should be in and so keeps jumping from menstruation to ovulation to luteal and back again. I think you should just act as though you're fertile when you're not on your period and DTD as much as possible just in case. That way all the bases are covered. Good luck.

I am very excited about my scan, thanks Poppy. So reassuring to see my little beanie's heart beating away - I was a nervous wreck all last week waiting. XXX


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megs11 said:
> 
> 
> i have been using the soya for just one cycle. I am now on my period (also getting over the flu)and it is heavier than ever anyone experienced this. Usually i am about 1-2 days heavy but now it is 3 days and quite red? Also before i ovulated and before i came on, i had the most horrendous migraines - no tablets would touch it, could this be the soy or maybe the flu? Not that keen to take soy again for this cycle
> 
> It's good if your menstrual blood is redder - it means that you've made a good strong uterine lining for your little bean to snuggle down into next cycle. Good luck! XClick to expand...
> 
> I never knew that Minky hmmm mine is really red atm but dunno if thats just cos of mc :shrug: but good to know xxClick to expand...

Yes, my acupuncturist told me that. Good red blood is sign of a healthy lining, whereas mainly browny or patchy blood could indicate that your lining isn't so good. 

If your blood is red, that's good. You;re supposed to be extra fertile after an m/c, so that's a good sign!


----------



## poppy666

LOL so you just seen both charts for this month? :dohh: just started a new one cos wasnt sure if af was last week or this week :growlmad: I just dont understand the positive OPK then BAM my temps drop and i bleed again. Im at the doctors tomorrow so see what he says.

Yep you had me worried not coming online missy lol but made up alls well :hugs: you actually given me confidence taking the soy again once my body sorts itself out xx


----------



## minkysouth1

Sorry for not coming online sooner, Poppy, and thanks for caring. :hugs: I had a really hectic day yesterday cos my DH was back late and my wee monkey took ages to settle in bed, so I didn't really get the chance earlier. If I try and go on the computer when he's about, he just bugs me to put on Cbeebies songs for him - 2 year old pester power!

I'm glad you're thinking of using soya again, honey. It seems to have done the trick for me after a year of nothings and chemicals. I hope you get a sticky one this time - with all those hormones floating in your system, your eggie is in with a good chance. :thumbup: X


----------



## gueyilla1985

i THINK THE SOY MADE ME NOT OV THIS MONTH!! CD AND STILL NO OV


----------



## YanagiSan

I took 160 mg of Soy Isoflavones from CD 1-5 for two cycles, then on the third cycle I took it from CD 3-7 and ended up pregnant. [Unfortunately, I miscarried that one.] We had been trying for a year, then "Actively Trying" for 9 months before that time. 

I skipped the SI this month but plan on going back to 3-7 next month. I think I have a low estrogen problem, which led to low progesterone, a crappy corpus luteum, and a short LP. [ Self diagnosed- I suspect that after being on BC for 16 years killed my ability to produce enough naturally. =( ] 

Since I started taking SI my LP lengthened, my temps became less erratic, and my moods in the beginning of my cycle are much smoother. I'm a fan of it! XD


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i took soy last month as started spotting 6DPO and spotted until 14DPO only to get my period, and its terribly dark and not anything at all like my normal period. I am totally confused....i guess i am going to my GP for a FS appointment or a perscription for some clomid...i am done with the home remedies...its been too long.


----------



## kaleigh71

Well ladies, I can say that *something* worked for us this month...got my BFP at 10DPO. I hope this baby sticks, as it would mean 3 losses in a row for me if it doesn't, and I turn 40 next month. I am terrified and excited at the same time.


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo congratz sweetie :happydance: was it your 1st time on Soy? x Also are you taking asprin x


----------



## Conception

Congratz kaleigh! Hope it's a sticky one this time!

How are the rest of you ladies doing? minky got a good scan i see, that's so wonderful! Poppy, how's your cycle? Did you take soy in the end? (you were hesitating, right?)

MrS. MaBrEy: Sorry that the soy hasn't worked for you.. It's my first cycle on it, so don't kow anything about AF after soy.. have read that it can be quite painful..

YanagiSan: Great to hear that your experiences with soy are so good! 

gueyilla1985: Sorry to hear you haven't ovulated yet. You think it's the soy or do you have irregular cycles? How much did you take?


I am currently 4-5 DPO. We BD'd twice around ovulation, just hope it was still on time... I'm just checking my cervix and it didn't go as high/soft/open as it usually does! Just really one day where it was clear! Oh well, i O'd day 15/16, which is pretty good for me, i'm usually between 15-21! From the day i O'd i've been having tender BB and small cramping in uterus area.. I had that in cycle 8 as well and then had a BFP on 10 DPO. Unfortunately the day after is was already a BFN again. I'm convinced something happened there though! So have good hopes for this cycle! FX!

Anyone else on soy and in the 2ww?


----------



## gueyilla1985

i took 94mg from cd3-7. i ovulayed last month and i didnt take it so i think maybee the soy. who knows.


----------



## poppy666

Conception said:


> Congratz kaleigh! Hope it's a sticky one this time!
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies doing? minky got a good scan i see, that's so wonderful! Poppy, how's your cycle? Did you take soy in the end? (you were hesitating, right?)
> 
> MrS. MaBrEy: Sorry that the soy hasn't worked for you.. It's my first cycle on it, so don't kow anything about AF after soy.. have read that it can be quite painful..
> 
> YanagiSan: Great to hear that your experiences with soy are so good!
> 
> gueyilla1985: Sorry to hear you haven't ovulated yet. You think it's the soy or do you have irregular cycles? How much did you take?
> 
> 
> I am currently 4-5 DPO. We BD'd twice around ovulation, just hope it was still on time... I'm just checking my cervix and it didn't go as high/soft/open as it usually does! Just really one day where it was clear! Oh well, i O'd day 15/16, which is pretty good for me, i'm usually between 15-21! From the day i O'd i've been having tender BB and small cramping in uterus area.. I had that in cycle 8 as well and then had a BFP on 10 DPO. Unfortunately the day after is was already a BFN again. I'm convinced something happened there though! So have good hopes for this cycle! FX!
> 
> Anyone else on soy and in the 2ww?

Good luck sweetie and loads of :dust::dust::dust:

Yeah i was hesitating :haha: but not sure if my cycle back to normal just yet so will have to wait now the bleeding and spotting has finished finally after 31days and see if af comes to try Soy again :dohh:


----------



## hope4bump

just wanted to say, the first cycle i took soy i conceived....although it didnt bring my cycle forward, so i am not sure whether it was the soy/not?? what do you think??
xxx


----------



## minkysouth1

That's great news, hope4bump!!!


----------



## Conception

Congrats Hope4bump! You'll never know for sure whether it was the soy, but who cares, right?! :happydance:

Here I am again, AF today... :growlmad: Kinda expected it, so didn't hit me hard. But man, i confirm the *very* painful AF after soy. Felt like i was in labour today, good practice i guess! Am hesitating to take it again this cycle, what do you girls think? It made me O day 16 (day 15-20 is my average) and i had ovulation spotting for the first time in my life. Apart from that, didn't make a huge difference. I'll wait to see what kind of cramping tomorrow brings, no soy until day 3 anyway!

My BF will have a :spermy: count done next week. Will call tomorrow for an appointment! If that's all good, then at least we can try a few months more, if not, we'll see the hospital straight away...

Good luck ladies and :dust: to all!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi everyone.

I've been away since my m/c but I'm back now :)

After 6weeks AF finally showed up yesterday. I've also been prescribed Metformin because of my PCOS. 
I'm thinking of trying Soy again this cycle...although I am a bit reluctant as it's my first AF since the m/c. 

How are you Poppy? Minky said u had been asking after me. Thank you for thinking of me :) Sorry not been on here in a while just needed some time away. 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Welcome back sweetie and sorry for your loss :hugs: Im still waiting for my af after my mmc... bled for 31 days and not sure if i had my first af then or not :shrug:

Im in two minds too if to try Soy again ( still paranoid about it) will see once i get af but am debating taking baby asprin x


----------



## Beth_welshy

I'm sorry for your loss 2!!! 
That's a long time to bleed for! Have u spoken to the doc? They told me the bleed could last up to 2weeks. 
I'm debating whether to take baby aspirin if I get a bfp again. 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

No not bothered the doctors now its stopped, was driving me mad to be honest. Ive read a number of ladies on here take the asprin either before or after they get their BFP, but im not sure yet or dont know if i dare :dohh:


----------



## leasap

hi ladies, hope u dont mind me jumping in. im due to O soon looking at my ovulation tests which this cycle i done my last dose of clomid. My doctor wont prescribe me anymore clomid so i thought if i was unsuccesful this month next cycle i will try *soy*

is this product ok to use?? because not sure where to get it from, and if so when do i take it and how many??

thank u xxx

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=1&prodid=420


----------



## poppy666

Soy is a natural supplement so you be ok sweetie to use and you can buy it from Tesco's 40mg per tab :hugs:


----------



## leasap

poppy666 said:


> Soy is a natural supplement so you be ok sweetie to use and you can buy it from Tesco's 40mg per tab :hugs:


aww thank u, i seen that at tescos think about £4?? so how many do i take and when?? xx


----------



## poppy666

Yes thats the one's £4. If you have an average cycle length ( 26-30 days) ladies take it either on CD2-CD6 or CD3-CD7 and dosage is totally up to you, but dont exceed 200mgs daily ( Take at night)

40mg, 80mg, 100, 120, 140, 160 or 200mg whichever your comfortable with xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

what is the best brand to use very confused about that


----------



## poppy666

I know a lot of the UK girls use Tesco brand because it hasnt got a lot of other ingredients in each tablet and 40mg of pure Soy, in other countries i guess its best to try get the one with less other ingredients added x

https://www.amazon.com/Spring-Valle...Q9HA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296836333&sr=8-2


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mind-Body-...5MLI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296836474&sr=8-1


----------



## Beth_welshy

Glad it's stopped Poppy. 
I'm not sure about the aspirin either. 
I took my first dose of Soy today. Bit scared 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

I know the feeling im going to be scared too when i take it... to be honest think i'll be scared full stop about everything if i get a BFP again MC has taken the innocence out of any other pregnancy. Maybe we was just unlucky :shrug: but if you get a BFP go on the asprin straight away cos it cant do any harm in a very low dose ( under 81mg) x


----------



## leasap

poppy666 said:


> Yes thats the one's £4. If you have an average cycle length ( 26-30 days) ladies take it either on CD2-CD6 or CD3-CD7 and dosage is totally up to you, but dont exceed 200mgs daily ( Take at night)
> 
> 40mg, 80mg, 100, 120, 140, 160 or 200mg whichever your comfortable with xx


so if there 40mg per tablet i can take 3 in one dose before bed??:dohh:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i had that ? too ^^^^^


----------



## poppy666

leasap said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Yes thats the one's £4. If you have an average cycle length ( 26-30 days) ladies take it either on CD2-CD6 or CD3-CD7 and dosage is totally up to you, but dont exceed 200mgs daily ( Take at night)
> 
> 40mg, 80mg, 100, 120, 140, 160 or 200mg whichever your comfortable with xx
> 
> 
> so if there 40mg per tablet i can take 3 in one dose before bed??:dohh:Click to expand...

Yes whatever dosage you decide take all togethor, i use to have something to eat to help swallow them b/c they quite big tablets x


----------



## inkdchick

well i have to take the asprin for my heart (75mg) but it hasnt helped me LOL but dont worry about taking the soy its ok and does no harm, all you have to do is take it at night and you will have no side effects at all which is mainly headaches anyway.
I wish you all the best girls and go for it xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

I've already purchased the low dose aspirin I think it's 75mg. 
Im petrified this time around I really don't want a third :( 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

Where do you buy it or do you have to get from doctor? ive seen a few success stories ladies taking the asprin so fx it works, but no harm trying :hugs: gl


----------



## Beth_welshy

I got it in Tesco, it isn't Tescos own brand tho. 
I haven't really read much about the low dose aspirin once u get a bfp or whether I should be taking it while ttc. 

xxx


----------



## inkdchick

well i have heard that it does help with ttc but as long as its under 89mg you should be ok.
I have to take it evvery day for a heart condition and i take 75mg that you can get from Boots for under £3, so if you want to try it you should be ok but dont take it for too long coz if you read about Asprin it can if taken too long cause stomach problems but i think that is an extreme dosage to be honest.

How are you Poppy ? xx


----------



## poppy666

Coughing my guts up atm with chesty cough lol :haha: im going to try asprin if i get my bfp untill consultant gives me my Heparin to take then i'll stop with the asprin x

You ok? x


----------



## inkdchick

yeah im ok now i had ov bleeding this cycle, F.S. nurse recons that i may have released 2 eggs this cycle and to keep getting busy until sunday as i had it thursday & friday lots and lots of EWCM on saturday night late so we got busy on Sunday morning and i have felt knackered since lol, but all was back to normal on saturday and still is today but since late last night have had lots of cramping right across bottom of tummy and constipation so will have to wait and see, just another 10 days to go .
How are you xx


----------



## inkdchick

Beth_welshy said:


> I got it in Tesco, it isn't Tescos own brand tho.
> I haven't really read much about the low dose aspirin once u get a bfp or whether I should be taking it while ttc.
> 
> xxx

tbh hun lots of ladies have had good results on the asprin and as long as its under 89mg and only one a day you should be fine. Go for it hun 
Good Luck xx


----------



## minkysouth1

Just checking in, cos I haven't caught up with you girls for a while. :hugs: It took me a year to get my sticky bean, so i know how hard it is to keep a positive attitude through month after month of ttc. The main thing is to try to keep hopeful and believe! I really think soya can be the magic ingredient (it was for me), though like you guys, I was terrified both times I took it. 

I see that you're giving soya another go, Beth. Try not to worry, sweetie, because I have a feeling that it'll be your turn to make a baby for keeps soon. 

Poppy - I won't be waiting long on you becoming bump buddies either!

Good luck to all the other soya girls. FX and :dust:

Minky XXX


----------



## poppy666

Aww minky hope you and bubba are well my lovely, whens your next scan? x


----------



## minkysouth1

poppy666 said:


> Aww minky hope you and bubba are well my lovely, whens your next scan? x

Thanks sweetie,

My next scan is Wednesday 18th - so only a week away!!!! I'm already showing a bit (probably just fat and bloat - ha ha) and my hormones are loopy, but I'm feeling pretty positive since my first scan. I'm hoping everything will be ok and looking forward to going public!

Have you taken soya this month then? Good luck, Poppy darling :hugs: xxx


----------



## poppy666

Woohooo try get a piccy i wanna see bubba :happydance:

No havnt had af since mmc, but been charting so im 14dpo tomorrow so guessing af be here in next few days fx, then take soy x


----------



## pambolina21

Hey ladies....new to the thread....I've only had one AF visit since 2009 and that was in December 2010 brought on by Provera....then a spontaneous bleed on Dec 26th.....Currently on my next round of Provera....and on my next cycle I'll be trying Soy Iso....I sure hope it's successful!! I've heard good and bad things (but thats with everything...lol)...

To clarify....you take the pills during your bleed....correct? Or do you wait till your done bleeding? I'm alittle confused...lol...Also, is it a good idea to take Soy Iso every other month while on Provera....to see if the Provera brings on ovulation....or should I stick with it monthly so not to ruin anything? Make any sense? lol

Thanks ladies!
:dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

inkdchick said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> I got it in Tesco, it isn't Tescos own brand tho.
> I haven't really read much about the low dose aspirin once u get a bfp or whether I should be taking it while ttc.
> 
> xxx
> 
> tbh hun lots of ladies have had good results on the asprin and as long as its under 89mg and only one a day you should be fine. Go for it hun
> Good Luck xxClick to expand...

Thanx Hun. Yeah I will take it if I get that magical BFP :) 
I've been reading more and more into PCOS and miscarriage and it says it can cause clotting.
It's 75mg so that should be fine :) 

Hope u get a sticky...everything sounds good so far!!! 

xxx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hey minky. Thanx for my message. It's good to be back :) 
Looking forward to seeing your scan pic next week :) bet u cant wait!!! 

I hope I'll be joining u soon with a sticky bean :) 



Hey Poppy 

Hope Af turns up soon! Fx we can join minky together :)

I took my last dose of Soy tonight. Starting SMEP tomorrow :) 

xxx


----------



## poppy666

pambolina21 said:


> Hey ladies....new to the thread....I've only had one AF visit since 2009 and that was in December 2010 brought on by Provera....then a spontaneous bleed on Dec 26th.....Currently on my next round of Provera....and on my next cycle I'll be trying Soy Iso....I sure hope it's successful!! I've heard good and bad things (but thats with everything...lol)...
> 
> To clarify....you take the pills during your bleed....correct? Or do you wait till your done bleeding? I'm alittle confused...lol...Also, is it a good idea to take Soy Iso every other month while on Provera....to see if the Provera brings on ovulation....or should I stick with it monthly so not to ruin anything? Make any sense? lol
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> :dust:

Hiya yes take the Soy on your bleed ie either cd2-6,cd3-7 or cd5-9 x


----------



## poppy666

Beth_welshy said:


> Hey minky. Thanx for my message. It's good to be back :)
> Looking forward to seeing your scan pic next week :) bet u cant wait!!!
> 
> I hope I'll be joining u soon with a sticky bean :)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Poppy
> 
> Hope Af turns up soon! Fx we can join minky together :)
> 
> I took my last dose of Soy tonight. Starting SMEP tomorrow :)
> 
> xxx

Good luck got everything crossed this cycle for you x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Morning Ladies,
how are you all doing, im going :wacko: i need some eyes plse

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/534076-bfp-its-way-update-pg-2-a.html

thanks soo much for looking & :dust::dust: to all


----------



## poppy666

I can see it lovely :happydance::happydance:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey girls,

Sorry, but this is my first time on B&B since my scan. I thought that all you soya girls would like to see my wee bubba, particularly if you're feeling nervous about taking supplements this cycle. I took soya - look at the perfect little darling it helped to make.

Beth - I hope you're getting on ok. You must be in the TWW now? Good luck and loads of dust.

Poppy - big hugs to you. Hope your cycle is finally settling down so you can make that baby.

Minky XXX


----------



## poppy666

OMG Minky bubba is gorgeous :happydance::happydance: You helped me decide to take Soy again this cycle so Thank You :hugs:


----------



## minkysouth1

My pleasure, Poppy girl! I hope soya works for you this time. Thanks for the lovely comment. I've been feeling this baby twitch about for the last week too - amazing! X


----------



## poppy666

Awww im so happy for you :cloud9: look after my little niece or nephew :haha:


----------



## minkysouth1

Will do, Auntie Poppy!:haha::thumbup:


----------



## Hoping1986

Hi ladies. minkysouth1 sooo happy for you. Im just checking back in, I've been reading all the updates. Soy couldnt help my issues as they are more invasive. I just got the approval for iui w/ injectables though! so in two weeks when AF comes I will start. re seems very optimistic says my blood work and age make me the ideal candidate so hopefully I get my Dec baby...christmas 2011


----------



## PineappleRock

This is my first cycle TTC since my miscarriage in December 2010. I'm taking soy for the first time, I took 200mg a night starting on CD3 until CD7. I'll be sure to update if anything comes of it - last cycle I didn't ovulate until CD26 so I'm hoping to ovulate sometime next week with the soy, I'll be starting OPKs this weekend!


----------



## LadyGecko

Hi Ladies 

I got my bfp on my second month of taking soy, I also used pre-seed and cbfm 

xx


----------



## lol2811

I took soy last cycle (also taking this cycle)

I took 160mg on CD3-5 and 200mg on CD6+7

I am assuming it was the soy but my ov moved from CD18 to CD15.

I am also taking B50 complex for my LP. First cycle taking it my LP went from 11 days to 13 and last cycle i had a LP of 14 days.

FX'd that this cycle i will see a BFP!


----------



## poppy666

LadyGecko said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I got my bfp on my second month of taking soy, I also used pre-seed and cbfm
> 
> xx

Congratz sweetie hope you have a happy and healthy 9mths :happydance: what dosage did you take? x

lol2811 yes Soy can move your ovulation day, but fx'd for you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lol2811

I assumed it was the soy, thought it had moved by too many days for it to just be a coincidence.

Im on CD10 now and hoping it might come forward a little more, I would be happy to ov on CD14, if not even earlier. Earlier I ov the less waiting there is!!


----------



## poppy666

Looking at your chart ov shouldnt be that far away now.... :thumbup:


----------



## holls147

I'm going to try soy this month. Not sure if it will work. Been trying a long time....


----------



## poppy666

Everything is worth a try sweetie so good luck :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## holls147

I'm going to try soft cups as well! This has to be my year!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

GL holls! xxx


----------



## hopingnowsit

holls147 said:


> I'm going to try soy this month. Not sure if it will work. Been trying a long time....

good luck i have my fx for ya....i am on my first cycle of soy and i'm really hoping it works :winkwink:


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey ladies i have a question, im cd 6 i took soy cd3,4,5 the thing is i,ve stopped bleeding do i continue to take soy or just leave it @ those 3 days :shrug:... i didnt take any today coz im only spotting.. what should i do :shrug: do i continue taking it or just stop :dohh:


----------



## poppy666

lol just answered you on other soy thread :haha:


----------



## Sparklegirl

poppy666 said:


> lol just answered you on other soy thread :haha:

thanks poppy :thumbup: :dohh: :blush: :haha:


----------



## poppy666

:hugs:


----------



## holls147

If I have low estrogen and progesterone (normal everything else) do you think the soy will help raise my estrogen? i don't know if we tested too early, too much stress, too much exercise or what, but my estrogen went WAY down from a year ago.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies if we have not already met. This will be my first cycle using Soy starting tonight. think soy will have its own forum soon lol. x


----------



## hopingnowsit

debzie said:


> Hello ladies if we have not already met. This will be my first cycle using Soy starting tonight. think soy will have its own forum soon lol. x

Hey Debzie....This is my first cycle of soy as well i took them cd4-9....Hoping that it works...if not i will be exploring other treatment options but so far i have faith that thing are looking up and i hope they look up for you as well hun :) :dust: to all the wonderful ttc ladies


----------



## debzie

Hello hopingnowsit I'm taking cd 2 to 6 120mg the last two days with no side effects. Problem is I don't want to ovulate.too early as oh is working away until the 18th. Good luck and hope this is.ur month. X


----------



## hoppinforbabe

started takin soy this cycle 3-7 80mg, 80mg, 120mg, 160mg, 200mg. also taking vitamin b complex. got pos opk cd13, awaiting bfp


----------



## poppy666

Good luck hoppinforbabe :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rivetkitten

holls147 said:


> If I have low estrogen and progesterone (normal everything else) do you think the soy will help raise my estrogen? i don't know if we tested too early, too much stress, too much exercise or what, but my estrogen went WAY down from a year ago.

Soy like clomid tricks your body into thinking you have low estrogen so it forces your body to produce more FSH and LH. So if taken at the right time (beginning of the cycle) increases better egg production. 

I've taken it this cycle. I got my LH surge today...two days later than normal. It scared me. :( :cry: Whether it's successful waits to be seen but I've been trying for 20 months now so meh...what harm can it do.


----------



## holls147

Hmm maybe I'll try it again next cycle. Possibly I took it took it too last cycle, like dayd 5-7-9 i think. Thanks!


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi ladies, I have been ttc for 16 months now so decided to take soy this cycle. So i have taken 120mg from CD2 -CD6. Took my last lot of soy today. I've had some headaches but the hardest side effect i've had is queeziness and heightened smell which is pretty repulsive. Poor hubby's getting a complex as his aftershave is turning my stomach :haha:. Keeping my fingers crossed i ovulate this month! Will start opk's in a few days, really hoping soy works to get me ovulating. I do ovulate sometimes just not regularly :( 

Good luck ladies!! Hope you all get your BFP VERY soon!!! 

L x


----------



## kaleigh71

Hi all. I know I disappeared for a little while. With my last post I announced what I was hoping to be a sticky bean, but instead I ended up with my 3rd loss in a row at 10w1d after seeing what appeared to be a good strong heartbeat at 7w4d. My first post-D&E AF just showed up and we will be trying again starting this cycle. I do plan on using the soy again, CD 3-7. Tomorrow (CD2) I will be getting blood drawn for recurrent loss testing, but honestly I think it is due to my age (40). 

I see a few of you got your BFPs!! Congratulations and HH9! :happydance:

Best of luck to everyone still playing this TTC game! :winkwink:


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

I am gonna start taking it next cycle. I have 4 months to get my BFP with it so it just has to happen

babydust to us all


----------



## minkysouth1

Just to let you all know. I took between 120mg and 200mg of soya on CD 2-6 and got pregnant after a year of fruitlessly TTC. I've just had my 20 week scan and I am expecting a healthy baby girl. She looks perfect. Keep on hoping, good luck and:dust::dust:


----------



## kaleigh71

Took my last dose of soy for this cycle tonight. Now I'm just waiting for the headaches to go away.


----------



## bluebumble

I'm thinking of taking it next cycle if this one doesnt work but worried about how many peole who get there bfp end in mc? Quite a few on this thread seem to have ?


----------



## poppy666

I thought same when i had my mmc, but this pregnancy is going great and there is quite a few of us having healthy pregnancies :shrug:


----------



## bluebumble

Thanks poppy. I definately think I'm going to try it. I'm on ac this cycle to try and shorten my cycle (typically 42 day cycle) and I have a cbfm that's never recorded a peak :cry: so I'm pretty sure I'm having anovulatory cycles. Soy will help with that from what I have researched. They won't prescribe me chlomid until u have l have lost more weight (currently trying that too) so it's another option hopefully

Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well 

Xx


----------



## poppy666

Good luck with the Soy and fx'd you get that BFP sweetie :dust::dust:


----------



## Rivetkitten

Well I just finished a cycle of 100mg of Soy and I didn't get a bfp at all. My periods were as regular as clockwork. I'm moving up to 200mg of soy this month to see what will happen. Tbf I don't hold out much hope. We are edging into nearly 2 years of trying without a single line or evap on a pregnancy test. So I think something isn't right and I doubt soy is going to make matters any better.


----------



## poppy666

Maybe gently up it sweetie, ive not seen many ladies try 200mg's for 5 days... i took 160mg's first 3 days then upped to 200mg's for last 2 days.. have you both had tests to see if anything is wrong? x


----------



## kaleigh71

As far as soy and m/c, I should add that I've had a grand total of 6 m/c (hopefully no more!!!!!) and only one has been since I've used soy. I am 40, so that isn't helping matters in my case either. 

I wouldn't worry about the m/c rate on this thread, seems fairly average to me.


----------



## mom22boys

This is my first cycle of taking soy. I did days 3-7! I am currently on cd11. Yesterday I had a bad headache and today I got hot flashes! Maybe all in my head! I also did a period for 7 days which usually it is over in 5! I hope this soy works!!! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## poppy666

kaleigh71 said:


> As far as soy and m/c, I should add that I've had a grand total of 6 m/c (hopefully no more!!!!!) and only one has been since I've used soy. I am 40, so that isn't helping matters in my case either.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the m/c rate on this thread, seems fairly average to me.

Good luck sweetie, i gave birth to my last LO at 40 im 41 now :blush: its just a number and ive seen loads of women our age on here pregnant :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bluebumble

Hey all

I want to join you :) I have been taking ac for this cycle which has managed to shorten my cycle considerably :) the :witch: got me today but I'm happy as it means I can start on soy. I have annovulatory cycles and fs won't prescribe me chlomid unless I lose weight (which I'm trying to now) but wanted to try soy in the meantime to see If it helps

Ac worked maybe soy will too - oh and spookily I was predicted a bfp in June but if my cycles hadn't shortened as a result of ac that would never have happened do do do do do do do do lol


----------



## poppy666

good luck sweetie, but make sure you dont take Soy and AC togethor :thumbup:


----------



## bluebumble

poppy666 said:
 

> good luck sweetie, but make sure you dont take Soy and AC togethor :thumbup:

Last day of ac today and not starting soy until cd3 :)

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## poppy666

:dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## ILoveMySeabee

whats AC?


----------



## bluebumble

Agnus castus


----------



## sammy1987

hiya everyone, this is my first time trying soy isoflavone. iam on cd5 and iam taking soy isoflavone cd3 to cd 7, i have been taking 80mg but iam thinking of taking 120mg on my last 3 days of soy.
i came off the pill cerazette in september 2010 and my and my boyfriend have been ttc since i came off the pill. my cycles are sowly getting back to normal, my last few cycles were 33 days then 31 days then my last one was 30 days. my periods have been very painfull too but my last period i didnt have any pain.
i really hope soy isoflavone works for me and for everyone else that is trying it.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck Sammy and id say up dosage too :thumbup:


----------



## bluebumble

Hey everyone

How are we all doing? Well I'm on cd4 and have started soy. Woke up this morning and I feel like a zombie. Is this normal? Will the side effects go away after I stop taking it? It's 12pm and I could happily go back to bed zzzzzzzz


----------



## Red_84

Hi everyone! This is my first time ever joining a thread so I'm very new at this. I've been ttc for too long & I started soy this is my second day taking it. This is such a rollercoaster ride & im to the point I just want to cry. I just found out my sister in law is preggo again with baby #3 & we started trying together for baby #2. I'm happy for her & I feel so ashamed at secretly feeling crushed! I got preggo with #1 so easy! Anyway congratulations to you ladies who conceived & I hope this works for me too!


----------



## poppy666

Red_84 said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time ever joining a thread so I'm very new at this. I've been ttc for too long & I started soy this is my second day taking it. This is such a rollercoaster ride & im to the point I just want to cry. I just found out my sister in law is preggo again with baby #3 & we started trying together for baby #2. I'm happy for her & I feel so ashamed at secretly feeling crushed! I got preggo with #1 so easy! Anyway congratulations to you ladies who conceived & I hope this works for me too!

Aww no need to feel ashamed we've all had those feelings and its only natural :hugs: good luck with the Soy and hope it works for you :happydance:


----------



## Red_84

Thanks Poppy! Reading everyones post has been a help especially those who conceived! We are going to use preseed too this time around so I'm really hoping this is the month! Every time I see a bfn is really upsetting. Good luck to everyone trying!


----------



## poppy666

I used Preseed for the 1st time ever when i got my BFP, so good luck :happydance:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Because there isn't a lot of information on SI other than anecdotal, I have done a lot of research on Clomid studies. I have seen information on starting clomid earlier than what the normal protocol is. Studies showed a slight increase in pregnancy rates for women using it on days 1-5. There is also a study showing starting Clomid _before_ AF for women using Progesterone was promising. I don't have that info with me, but I'll try to find and post.
/
If you ARE on progesterone during your luteal phase, you CANNOT stop using it until you are absolutely sure you are NOT pregnant because it can induce miscarriage. 
/
Even though doctors do not seem to like using natural products, natural USP progesterone in a non-reactive format, such as a pure oil (not mineral) without herbs or other additives is the way to go. I use it as I have very low Progesterone. I have heard that Prometrium is natural, but I personally would not use it. Progesterone is too complicated to explain in enough detail here, but research it if your doctor wants you to use it.
/
Good luck to all!


----------



## Red_84

Hey ladies I am day 3 of taking soy and I noticed I have a lump on my breast. It almost looks like an infected hair follicle. Any thoughts? I don't know if I should be freaking out. It doesn't hurt and it is on the inside of the breast next to the areola.


----------



## poppy666

JanetPlanet said:


> Because there isn't a lot of information on SI other than anecdotal, I have done a lot of research on Clomid studies. I have seen information on starting clomid earlier than what the normal protocol is. Studies showed a slight increase in pregnancy rates for women using it on days 1-5. There is also a study showing starting Clomid _before_ AF for women using Progesterone was promising. I don't have that info with me, but I'll try to find and post.
> /
> If you ARE on progesterone during your luteal phase, you CANNOT stop using it until you are absolutely sure you are NOT pregnant because it can induce miscarriage.
> /
> Even though doctors do not seem to like using natural products, natural USP progesterone in a non-reactive format, such as a pure oil (not mineral) without herbs or other additives is the way to go. I use it as I have very low Progesterone. I have heard that Prometrium is natural, but I personally would not use it. Progesterone is too complicated to explain in enough detail here, but research it if your doctor wants you to use it.
> /
> Good luck to all!

Good luck trying soy sweetie xx



Red_84 said:


> Hey ladies I am day 3 of taking soy and I noticed I have a lump on my breast. It almost looks like an infected hair follicle. Any thoughts? I don't know if I should be freaking out. It doesn't hurt and it is on the inside of the breast next to the areola.

Never heard anyone taking soy get any lumps? could it not just be a little cyst or something, maybe go have it checked at doctors sweetie x


----------



## Red_84

I will call today. I think it's nothing but really weird!


----------



## Kyoun009

Hi everyone, I having been stalking the forums and this will be my first month trying soy iso. My husband and I have been FTC for 8 months with no luck. I get my af every 29 days, but my opk is always negative ( I have been testing for 3 months) so I decided to try this. I am cd 6 and took 80mg cd 3-4, 120mg cd 5-6 and plan on taking 120 mg tomorrow. I also am taking evening primrose till I am suppose to ovulate and am taking a b complex with folic acid. My husband just started taking a zinc supplement and I am gonna get some mucinex as well. I will keep everyone up to date .....hoping all goes well and am trying to keep my hopes up. My af was 6 days early this past month which NEVER happens so I know I am stressing myself out. Keeping my fingers crossed and congrats to all ya'll soon to be mommies.


----------



## hannies

Hello.

This month is second month taking SI. No changes in LP, not sure when I O'd last month cause I was too lazy ('coz each month I know I will see another BFN) to do OPK.

I gonna take SI from CD3-CD8, am hoping for good quality and big eggs.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive taken alot of soy this cycle im hoping that it brings my OV forward like it has done before. I took it CD 2-6 starting with 160mg, 200mg, 240mg, 280mg, 320mg. It is alot but i only have two cycles left


----------



## debzie

good luck ladies I went for 200mg cd 3-7 this is my 4th cycle of soy did it two cycles before got my bfp the second and it sadly ended in miscarriage. Hoping that its second time lucky again. x


----------



## Rebandy11

Hello,
I know this is an old thread but it has so much great info!! I am thinking about starting soy tomorrow, a little nervous havent tried it before. Thanks for all the info everyone.


----------



## poppy666

Rebandy11 said:


> Hello,
> I know this is an old thread but it has so much great info!! I am thinking about starting soy tomorrow, a little nervous havent tried it before. Thanks for all the info everyone.

This thread more active sweetie if you need advice :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## Jennifer.

I got a bfp my first cycle of soy..Sadly I ended up having a mmc but still, I got my bfp the first time I tried it!!


oh crap sorry didnt mean to bump this


----------



## poppy666

Same here i had a mmc first time on soy, but once af arrived i tried it again and just had serenity last month :cloud9:


----------



## Jennifer.

poppy666 said:


> Same here i had a mmc first time on soy, but once af arrived i tried it again and just had serenity last month :cloud9:

see I'm so torn on using it this month because im scared I'll miscarry again..I even just made a poll about it!! I'm glad you had a healthy baby though, it gives me hope


----------



## poppy666

I was so scared of taking it again but just thought sod it cos i so wanted my bfp again. First time i took on cd2-6, but second time took it on cdd3-7.


----------



## Jennifer.

poppy666 said:


> I was so scared of taking it again but just thought sod it cos i so wanted my bfp again. First time i took on cd2-6, but second time took it on cdd3-7.

I took mine 4-8 but this time I'm thinking 2-6..I mean we were trying for like 4 or 5 months with no success until soy so it must work ya know?


----------



## poppy666

Well i hope your blessed again sweetie, its a hard decision after suffering a mmc, but im thankful i did or wouldnt have serenity.


----------



## Just_married

Hi girls! Joining you with soy. Been trying since May last year. Already using pregnacare conception his n hers & coq10 & preseed.

Last night I took 40mg soy, tonight I'll take 80mg and see how I get on and maybe up it on Friday....my stomach can be so weird, even the pregnacare & coq10 gives me a dodgy tummy, not looking forward to the side effects, but feeling hopeful! 

I dint have a problem ovulating, but I have a feeling soy will fatten up my egg and hopefully bring the bfp we've been dreaming of. 

Fingers crossed for all you ladies xxx


----------



## momof5wants1

I just started taking the soy last cycle. I waited to get my estradiol and fsh results which weren't bad but weren't good either. I took the soy on cd6-9 last cycle and cd3-7 this one. Right now I am cd9, so still have to wait and see what happens. I am also taking b6 and epo, and I am taking d3 as I have a bit of deficiency there. I will try to keep you posted on what happens. I might forget though, LOL.


----------



## poppy666

Just_married said:


> Hi girls! Joining you with soy. Been trying since May last year. Already using pregnacare conception his n hers & coq10 & preseed.
> 
> Last night I took 40mg soy, tonight I'll take 80mg and see how I get on and maybe up it on Friday....my stomach can be so weird, even the pregnacare & coq10 gives me a dodgy tummy, not looking forward to the side effects, but feeling hopeful!
> 
> I dint have a problem ovulating, but I have a feeling soy will fatten up my egg and hopefully bring the bfp we've been dreaming of.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you ladies xxx

Good luck sweetie, here is another thread thats more active than this one https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## LizaB

Hi Ladies! 

I stumbled across this board a few months ago and was encouraged by the Soy. I've been trying to conceive for 5 years and I've had two miscarriages (1st - @ 10 weeks in 2007, 2nd - chemical OCT 2011). In fact, my BFP last fall was on my FIRST and ONLY cycle of soy! Unfortunately ended as chemical. 

Had my 1st IUI cycle this month and I'm afraid it didn't work because I'm supposed to start tomorrow and all BFN's so far. Will try another IUI cycle with RE in March and then we are scheduled to move out of state. 

My point is....I am CONFIDENT that my BFP last fall was due to SOY. I took 200 mg CD 3-7. It just adds up...in my head anyway. I will def try the SOY again if this second IUI fails and before I need to start thinking about IVF. 

Looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## tinkertailors

Hi well i am trying the soy tesco 40mg capsules took 2 last night will take 3 tonight then 4 then 5 on the forth day hopefully this does the trick will keep you all updated! cd 3 to cd 7 we have been ttc over 2 years now


----------



## poppy666

Good luck sweetie x


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Hi ladies hope ur all ok. Anyone had any success with soy yet? 
I need some advice my tablets r confusing me. 
The packet says soy extract 100mg and providing isoflavones 40mg. Can't figure outhow many tablets to take what do I think ? X


----------



## Rebandy11

Treat them as 40mg then. You really want the soy iso not the other part.


----------



## poppy666

Ttc 2nd baby said:


> Hi ladies hope ur all ok. Anyone had any success with soy yet?
> I need some advice my tablets r confusing me.
> The packet says soy extract 100mg and providing isoflavones 40mg. Can't figure outhow many tablets to take what do I think ? X

Noticed your from UK you can buy some from Tesco's mg's thats the ones i bought :winkwink:


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

R they with the vitamins or at the pharmacy? Iv got a pack of 200 of the ones I brought from the Internet but just can't figure out how many to take. I'm a bit scared to take 4 tablets to get 160 of isoflavones because worried that will b too much soy coz that would be 400 mg of soy.


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Did soy work for u?


----------



## Cutler101

i just started soy two days ago and im taking 200mg cd1-5 i see everyone is taking them cd 3-7 is it wrong that i took it cd 1-5 ?? i read online that if you take it cd 1-5 it'll bring a strong ovulation early ?? is that true or did i mess up ??


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

I did 1-5 last month but doing 3-7 this month (just because it didn't work last month) still not 100% sure what dose I'm taking though lol. Just took 3 tablets tonight so that works out as 300mg soy and 120mg isoflavone hope I'm doing it right . Only took 1 tablet the last 2 nights though so mute not hav any luck again This month. 

I read that they can b taken any time between cd 1 and cd 9 so no I don't think ur taking them wrong. I did read somewhere that people take them earlier in the cycle to increase chances of multiple births.


----------



## poppy666

Ttc 2nd baby said:


> Did soy work for u?

Yes worked for me twice but i miscarried first one and concieved Serenity my daughter 2nd time on Soy :flower:

They on the health isle with vitamins, yes i was scared 1st time taking 4 tablets then 5 last few days but helped me concieve x


----------



## Cutler101

Ttc 2nd baby said:


> I did 1-5 last month but doing 3-7 this month (just because it didn't work last month) still not 100% sure what dose I'm taking though lol. Just took 3 tablets tonight so that works out as 300mg soy and 120mg isoflavone hope I'm doing it right . Only took 1 tablet the last 2 nights though so mute not hav any luck again This month.
> 
> I read that they can b taken any time between cd 1 and cd 9 so no I don't think ur taking them wrong. I did read somewhere that people take them earlier in the cycle to increase chances of multiple births.


oh lord i didnt know that if you took them cd 1-5 it can increase your chances for more babies . loll i ALREADY have twin girls . i hope im taking my does right im taking 2 pills = 200mg everyday at 3:20pm is that to much so should i lower my dose for my last two days to 1 pill = 100mg ??


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Lol oh dear u would have ur hands full :) 
I thought I had taken 200mg last month that's the dose I was planning on taking. I think I more do cd3 40mg cd4 40mg cd5 120mg cd6 120mg and then cd7 160mg.

But next month will look at buyin the tesco ones so I know for def I'm taking the right dose :)


----------



## Cutler101

Ttc 2nd baby said:


> Lol oh dear u would have ur hands full :)
> I thought I had taken 200mg last month that's the dose I was planning on taking. I think I more do cd3 40mg cd4 40mg cd5 120mg cd6 120mg and then cd7 160mg.
> 
> But next month will look at buyin the tesco ones so I know for def I'm taking the right dose :)

where can you buy the tesco brand at ?? i have GNC natural brand soy isoflavone concentrated with cranberry ! will the cranberry affect the job of the soy ??


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

R u in the us? The tesco brand r in the uk so not sure u could get them? I got mine off the Internet but herd a lot of people from the USA say they get theirs from Walmart . Not sure if it would affect them shouldn't have thought so though z


----------



## Cutler101

im in the US . i didnt get mines from walmart cause i heard it doesnt really work so i got some from GNC and then went to a herb store and got some . im trying the GNC brand first cause its easier to use while the ones i got from the herb store had 1000mg and idk how to take or if i should just take it in the middle of my cycle or what cause i know you cant go over 1000mg .


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Iv read not to take it after cd9 coz if u do it can stop ovulation. 
They need to make some for ttc so we all know exactly what to take :) x


----------



## Cutler101

i agree with you . i ovulation oct 5th but hoping since i took it early in my cycle ill ovulate early & praying i got a :bfp: . . . i need ALOT of :dust: ive been TTC for 5mnts now .


----------



## poppy666

Dont know if this helps 

First try on Soy CD2-CD6 160mg then 200mg last two days, ovulated CD18 of a 28/29 day cycle. Got my BFP but MC'd at week 9.

Second try on Soy with my first AF after loss i did CD3-CD7 160mg last two days 200mg, ovulated CD10 Wayyyyyyyyyyyyy early so glad i started POAS from CD6, got my BFP again and had a healthy baby girl.


----------



## ttcbaby117

this is my first cycle on soy. I took 100mgs for days 3-7. I am now on cd 11 and waiting to ovulate. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Cutler101

ttcbaby117 said:


> this is my first cycle on soy. I took 100mgs for days 3-7. I am now on cd 11 and waiting to ovulate. Lets see what happens.


 ok keep us posted : ]


----------



## Cutler101

I have a question . i been taking the soy from cd's 1-5 this is my 5th day im not bleeding just spotting now . do i still take it or no ??


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Thought I'd jump in on this if that's ok? This is my first month using Soy - I have taken tesco brand CD 3-7 - 160mg for first 3 days then 200mg for last 2 days. My cycles have been all over the place since stopping the pill 8 months ago so I'm really hoping these will help regulate things and give me a BFP!
Poppy666 - do you mind me asking what your cycles were like when not taking Soy? Were they irregular?
Babydust to everyone TTC!


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Hi welcome to the group ! Xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Ttc 2nd baby said:


> Hi welcome to the group ! Xxx

Thank you!


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Just took my last dose tonight. I either took 200 or 500 lol def gonna buy the tesco ones next month if these don't work. X


----------



## Cutler101

Ttc 2nd baby said:


> Just took my last dose tonight. I either took 200 or 500 lol def gonna buy the tesco ones next month if these don't work. X


 Same here took my last dose today. 200mg : ] i REALLY hope it works .


----------



## Ttc 2nd baby

Me too. Iv bin ttc for 2 years this month I'm gettin a but fed up now! Don't think there's anything left to try if soy doesn't work. Don't really wanna do fertility treatment coz iv already got 1 gorgeous little girl so think I would just hav to b grateful for what iv got. 
Iv decided that if I'm not pregnant by jan my new years resolution will be to give up with the trying and just let nature take its course :£


----------



## poppy666

Good luck ladies :flower:


----------



## Cutler101

Ttc 2nd baby said:


> Me too. Iv bin ttc for 2 years this month I'm gettin a but fed up now! Don't think there's anything left to try if soy doesn't work. Don't really wanna do fertility treatment coz iv already got 1 gorgeous little girl so think I would just hav to b grateful for what iv got.
> Iv decided that if I'm not pregnant by jan my new years resolution will be to give up with the trying and just let nature take its course :£


 If i dont get a :bfp: in oct then i might just give up . im taking geritol too so i hope thats helping too they said theres a baby at the end of every bottle so i hope so if not then im done trying and just going to let it happen on its own .


----------



## traylee01

any advice on how to use if you already ovulate on your own but want to bring it forward


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Traylee, there is no certain way to bring ovulation forward, I ovulated n my own every single month and too took soy iso cd2 - 6 and It bought ovulation forward 4 days (bfn of course) did the same the following cycle and my ovulation was the same as it had always been.

Hope this helps, it sucks to be patient I know but sometimes it's the best way. 

Good luck.


----------



## debzie

I ovulated on my own too. Took soy in many ways increasing doses and different days. It made little difference to my ovulation day. In fact it delayed it to cd 19 on one cycle. I got two bfps with soy that sadly ended in mmcs I don't blame the soy though as I had mmcs without it too. My rainbow was conceived on a mix on cinnamon and honey. Good luck ladies. X


----------



## traylee01

cinnamon and honey, do tell please


----------



## debzie

It has been used for centuries to cure infertility and is still used in Chinese medicine. The honey is supposed to strengthen your uterus, blood flow and quality of eggs produced ( also can help with semen production) along with a whole other load of benefits. Cinnamon regulates blood sugar so is particularly good fir those with pcos. Combine 2 teaspoons of cinnamon to two tablespoons of honey daily or more if you can stand it. I mixed mine eith yoghurt. There is a thread on here too. Good luck.


----------



## Gracee79

Hello ladies!! This is my 2nd cycle of Soy... Last month (1st month of Soy I had a chemical.. lines started to disappear. I took 140, 160, 180, 200, 200. I went and had my blood drawn to see if I ovulated on 7dpo and it was 15.3. The nurse said they like to see progesterone higher than a 12... so Soy did good for me! 

I am going with 180, 180, 200, 200, 200 this cycle. Anyone still TTC taking soy??


----------



## LovingLimes

Yesterday was my last dose of soy. I did 150mg CD 2 and 3, 200mg 4-6. I got pregnant first cycle using soy with my DD, but that was about 7 years ago. I'll let y'all know what happens.

I was weary for some side affects that it might have, but I actually thought I had improved mood and sleep over the past couple days taking it, but it might just be a placebo affect.


----------



## Gracee79

LovingLimes said:


> Yesterday was my last dose of soy. I did 150mg CD 2 and 3, 200mg 4-6. I got pregnant first cycle using soy with my DD, but that was about 7 years ago. I'll let y'all know what happens.
> 
> I was weary for some side affects that it might have, but I actually thought I had improved mood and sleep over the past couple days taking it, but it might just be a placebo affect.

Praying the Soy works for us both! I know it works because I ovulated and I ovulated on or around CD14-16...so that is awesome!!


----------



## LovingLimes

My temps are so much more stable than non soy cycles. I don't know what this means, but it's so interesting! I usually have a very erratic temp cycle


----------



## LovingLimes

I think Soy caused me to O 4 days earlier than normal on CD12 instead of CD16. This happened when I conceived DD using soy six years ago. Still not too optimistic because I didn't think I would O early and we didn't BD yesterday, so we missed a fertile day. So a PSA for anyone reading this thread-be prepared to start BD early just in case if you take soy. Let me know how it goes with you Gracee!


----------



## Gracee79

LovingLimes said:


> I think Soy caused me to O 4 days earlier than normal on CD12 instead of CD16. This happened when I conceived DD using soy six years ago. Still not too optimistic because I didn't think I would O early and we didn't BD yesterday, so we missed a fertile day. So a PSA for anyone reading this thread-be prepared to start BD early just in case if you take soy. Let me know how it goes with you Gracee!


Thats awesome that Soy helped you O 4 days earlier!! :thumbup:
I missed a day of Soy, but I still jumped right back on it the next night... I dont think it will have an effect. We will see. I'll start OPK's tomorrow.


----------



## LovingLimes

BFN:( I think I might take my soy starting CD 1 this time, if I take it at all


----------



## Gracee79

I have an IVF consult next Monday but I think I will try Soy 1-5 next time if no BFP. Ill take a test on Friday at 10dpo!:winkwink:


----------



## LovingLimes

Gracee79 said:


> I have an IVF consult next Monday but I think I will try Soy 1-5 next time if no BFP. Ill take a test on Friday at 10dpo!:winkwink:

girl I REALLY hope you see that line!!!!!


----------



## LovingLimes

I had a CP pregnancy this month. I have taken Soy two months and it seems to improve my temps and I guess it's good I conceived technically. But I'm starting to think maybe I have a problem with the implantation part of the process (progesterone, uterine lining, idk). I am a little torn on whether to take it again next month. I also don't want to put myself in a position where I just trick my body to get pregnant with an embryo that wouldn't meant to be if I hadn't taken soy. But then I think, wouldn't it be the same thought process if I took Clomid? And there are many perfectly healthy babies born on Clomid. I have to decide soon because my AF is due in a few days and I like taking Soy starting CD1.


----------

